# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  निर्मल बाबा ???? है कौन ?? पाखंडी या चमत्कारी ??

## Chandrshekhar

*आप सुबह कोई भी खबरिया चेनल या धार्मिक चेनल लगा ले ,,निर्मल बाबा अपनी दुकान के साथ मोजूद मिलेगे,,आइये जानने की कोशिश करे आखिर ये बाबा है कोन ओर क्या इनके पास चमत्कार है या ये ढोंगी बाबा है । 
*




ये सूत्र विभिन्न स्रोतो की मदद से पटल पे लाया गया है ,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बाबा जी, मुझे गाड़ी दिला दीजिए.. बाबा जी मैंने जो विश मांगी है, वह भी पूरी कर दीजिए.. बाबा जी मेरा वर्क टार्गेट पूरा करने का आशीर्वाद दें.. बाबा जी मेरी परीक्षा चल रही है, अच्छे मार्क्*स दिला दें .. मुझे अच्छा घर दिला दें .. अच्छी नौकरी दिला दें .. रितू से शादी करा दें.. देश के 36 चैनलों पर सिर्फ एक व्यक्ति से यह इच्छा पूरी करने को कहा जा रहा है. और जिस व्यक्ति से यह सब कहा जा रहा है, वह हैं निर्मल बाबा. निर्मलजीत सिंह नरूला उर्फनिर्मल बाबा के इंटरनेट पर तीस लाख से भी अधिक लिंक्स हैं, पर उनका कहीं कोई विवरण उपलब्ध नहीं है.  निर्मल बाबा के बारे में कई जानकारियां हासिल की, पर निर्मलजीत से निर्मल बाबा कैसे बने, यह आज भी रहस्य है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ये बाबा आधायत्म ,ईश्वर ,आत्मा ,,परमात्मा जेसे कठिन विषय छोरके ,,,आम जीवन मैं भोतीक सुखो की प्राप्ति का विश्वास दिलाते है ,,जो की हर भारतीय चाहता है ,,

----------


## sanjayjanu

theek kaha aapne.
:speaker:

----------


## deshpremi

चाँद भाई इस पर ओर भी प्रकाश डालिए मेरी बहुत जिज्ञासा इनके बारे में जानने की क्योकि आजकल तो कोई भी चैनल लगाओ निर्मल बाबा ही दिखाई देते है

----------


## Rajeev

बहुत अच्छे एवं रोचक विषय पे सूत्र शुरुआत किया है चाँद भाई .....................
मुझें भी इसी बारे में जानना था | मेरे घर में भी कुछ लोग इनका प्रोग्राम देखते है |
मगर मुझें इन सब में विश्वास नहीं है इसलिए इन सबसे दूर ही रहता हूँ |
ये मूंगा अंगूठी पहनने से शनि ग्रह ठीक हो जायेंगा ये सब तो बिलकुल नहीं |
भगवान ने जो भविष्य लिखा है उसे वो क्या मूंगा अंगूठी पहन लेने से थोड़ी परिवर्तन कर देंगे |

----------


## MALLIKA

यार यहाँ पर भी ये है !
परेशान हूँ मैं इनसे घर में देखो तो यही बहार देखो तो यही !
मुझे लगता है ये किसी ग्रुप का काम है जो अपना लिंक से पुरे देश के लोगो को 
अपने में जोड़ रहा है !
और इनसे होने वाली कमाई बाबा जी की जेब में जाती है !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इन बाबा का पूरा रिपोर्ट कार्ड बन गया है ,,अभी एक घंटे ओफिश मैं बीजी हूँ ,,फिर इनकी खबर पूरे साक्ष्य के साथ ली जायेगी ॥

----------


## MALLIKA

> बहुत अच्छे एवं रोचक विषय पे सूत्र शुरुआत किया है चाँद भाई .....................
> मुझें भी इसी बारे में जानना था | मेरे घर में भी कुछ लोग इनका प्रोग्राम देखते है |
> मगर मुझें इन सब में विश्वास नहीं है इसलिए इन सबसे दूर ही रहता हूँ |
> ये मूंगा अंगूठी पहनने से शनि ग्रह ठीक हो जायेंगा ये सब तो बिलकुल नहीं |
> भगवान ने जो भविष्य लिखा है उसे वो क्या मूंगा अंगूठी पहन लेने से थोड़ी परिवर्तन कर देंगे |



मित्र मूंगे से शनि नहीं मंगल ठीक होता है !
शनि का रत्न नीलम है !
शनि और मंगल आपस में शत्रु है !

----------


## adityaa

यह सब पैसे के लिए खेल है जिसके पास शक्ति होती है वोह गुरु कभी भी अपने भक्तोंको भौतिक विषयोंमें मदद नहीं करता बल्कि वोह तो उनको इन चिजोंसे मुक्त होने की सलाह देता है

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र मूंगे से शनि नहीं मंगल ठीक होता है !
> शनि का रत्न नीलम है !
> शनि और मंगल आपस में शत्रु है !


मल्लिका जी मुझें इन सब बारे के बारे में उतनी जानकारी नहीं है इसी कारण ऐसा हो गया |
क्षमा चाहूँगा और मैंने तो सिर्फ वहाँ उदाहरण दिया है की ये अंगूठी पहनने से कुछ नहीं होता है |
भविष्य में जो लिखा हुआ है उसे आप चाह कर भी परिवर्तन नहीं कर सकते है |
जिस प्रकार फोरम में जन्म तिथि परिवर्तन करने का विकल्प सिर्फ प्रशासक के पास होता है |
उसी प्रकार वहाँ ऊपर भी जन्म-मृत्यु वोही निर्धारित करते है |

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छी जानकारी मिलेगी चाँद भाई.......*

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र मूंगे से शनि नहीं मंगल ठीक होता है !
> शनि का रत्न नीलम है !
> शनि और मंगल आपस में शत्रु है !


*ये गलत हे मल्लिका जी की शनि और मंगल शत्रु है, एक बार हनुमानजी और शनि जी में लड़ाई हुई अवश्य थी ,परन्तु बाद में मित्रता हो गयी .यहा तक की बालाजी का ब्रत करने वाला शनिवार का भी व्रत करता हे ,*

----------


## MALLIKA

> *ये गलत हे मल्लिका जी की शनि और मंगल शत्रु है, एक बार हनुमानजी और शनि जी में लड़ाई हुई अवश्य थी ,परन्तु बाद में मित्रता हो गयी .यहा तक की बालाजी का ब्रत करने वाला शनिवार का भी व्रत करता हे ,*


मित्र मैं ग्रहों की बात कर रही हूँ ज्योतिष शास्त्र के हिसाब से दो आपस में शत्रु ग्रह है !
फिलहाल ये बहस का विषय नहीं है !
अगर इस बात पर बहस की तो सूत्र अपने विषय से भटक जायेगा !


चाँद जी सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाये !

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र मैं ग्रहों की बात कर रही हूँ ज्योतिष शास्त्र के हिसाब से दो आपस में शत्रु ग्रह है !
> फिलहाल ये बहस का विषय नहीं है !
> अगर इस बात पर बहस की तो सूत्र अपने विषय से भटक जायेगा !
> 
> 
> चाँद जी सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाये !


*सही कहा........आने दो चाँद जी निर्मल बाबे को 

*

----------


## pathfinder

मेरे एक मित्र (जोकि स्वयं एक इलेक्ट्रिकल इंजीनियर हैं) निर्मल बाबा के कार्यक्रम में गये थे तो तीन महीने पहले बेंक में एंट्री फीस 2000 रूपये जमा करवानी पड़ी थी |और इस कार्य के लिए बेंक के सोफ्टवेयर में बकायदा एक लिंक जोड़ा गया था जिसके विषय में बेंक कर्मचारियों तक को पता नहीं था |इस बात से ही निर्मल बाबा की पहुँच एवं आदान प्रदान होने वाले धन की मात्रा का अनुमान लगाया जा सकता है |

----------


## hardeepmaan

*जी हां आपने बिलकुल सही कहा मैं इन को बड़ी अच्छी  तरह से जानता हु इनके जो  लोग वहां खड़े होते है वो इनके अपने ही लोग होते है या वो लोग होते है जिन  को इन्होने पैसे दे कर खड़ा किया होता है 
*



> यार यहाँ पर भी ये है !
> परेशान हूँ मैं इनसे घर में देखो तो यही बहार देखो तो यही !
> मुझे लगता है ये किसी ग्रुप का काम है जो अपना लिंक से पुरे देश के लोगो को 
> अपने में जोड़ रहा है !
> और इनसे होने वाली कमाई बाबा जी की जेब में जाती है !

----------


## MALLIKA

> मेरे एक मित्र (जोकि स्वयं एक इलेक्ट्रिकल इंजीनियर हैं) निर्मल बाबा के कार्यक्रम में गये थे तो तीन महीने पहले बेंक में एंट्री फीस 2500 रूपये जमा करवानी पड़ी थी |और इस कार्य के लिए बेंक के सोफ्टवेयर में बकायदा एक लिंक जोड़ा गया था जिसके विषय में बेंक कर्मचारियों तक को पता नहीं था |इस बात से ही निर्मल बाबा की पहुँच एवं आदान प्रदान होने वाले धन की मात्रा का अनुमान लगाया जा सकता है |



यही मेरा कहना है की ये कोई पूरा ग्रुप काम कर रहा है !
जिसके लिंक तगड़े है !
और जो टीवी प्रोग्राम के जरिये हर घर से जुड़ता जा रहा है !
क्यूँ की मानव मानसिकता के अनुसार हम जो चीज़ लगातार देखते रहते है 
उसके आदि हो जाते है !
और टीवी में तो बाबा के गुणगान ही होते रहते है !
जिससे देखने वाले का रुझान तो उन लोगो की तरफ होगा ही !
और जब लोग जुड़ेंगे तो बाबा की कमाई होगी ही !
वो भी बहुत बड़े स्तर पर !

----------


## Rajeev

आभार: फेसबुक से प्रभात कुमार भारद्वाज

----------


## Rajeev

आज दैनिक भास्कर.कॉम में भी निर्मल बाबा के बारें में छपा है |
यहाँ से प्राप्त करें |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जानिये पूजनीय दुखहरण कर भोतिक सुख प्राप्त करवाने वाले निर्मल बाबा की जीवनी ,???????
देखिये इनका जीवन वृतांत केसे सिद्ध पुरुष बने ????????

*जानिये बाबा को* : निर्मल बाबा दो भाई हैं. बड़े भाई मंजीत सिंह अभी लुधियाना में रहते हैं. निर्मल बाबा छोटे हैं. पटियाला के सामना गांव के रहनेवाले. 1947 में देश के बंटवारे के समय निर्मल बाबा का परिवार भारत आ गया था. बाबा शादी-शुदा हैं. एक पुत्र और एक पुत्री हैं उनकी. मेदिनीनगर (झारखंड) के दिलीप सिंह बग्गा की तीसरी बेटी से उनकी शादी हुई. चतरा के सांसद और झारखंड विधानसभा के पूर्व अध्यक्ष इंदर सिंह नामधारी के छोटे साले हैं ये. बकौल श्री नामधारी, 1964 में जब उनकी शादी हुई, तो निर्मल 13-14 वर्ष के थे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जानिये पूजनीय दुखहरण कर भोतिक सुख प्राप्त करवाने वाले निर्मल बाबा की जीवनी ,???????
देखिये इनका जीवन वृतांत केसे सिद्ध पुरुष बने ????????


1970-71 में वह मेदिनीनगर (तब डालटनगंज) आये और 81-82 तक वह यहां रहे. रांची में भी उनका मकान था. पर 1984 में इंदिरा गांधी की हत्या के बाद भड़के सिख विरोधी दंगे के बाद उन्होंने रांची का मकान बेच दिया और चले गये. रांची के पिस्का मोड़ स्थित पेट्रोल पंप के पास उनका मकान था.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*निर्मल बाबा का वयवसाय* ,,,हाय रे हाय खुद का वयवसाय सुचारु रूप से चला नहीं पाये ,,ओर भारत की सम्पूर्ण जनता का वयवसाय ठीक कर रहे है ,,,वाह रे वाह बाबा जी 

निर्मल बाबा का झारखंड से पुराना रिश्ता रहा है. खास कर पलामू प्रमंडल से. 1981-82 में वह मेदिनीनगर (तब डालटनगंज) में रह कर व्यवसाय करते थे. चैनपुर थाना क्षेत्र के कंकारी में उनका ईंट-भट्ठा भी हुआ करता था, जो निर्मल ईंट के नाम से चलता था.
निर्मल का व्यवसाय ठीक नहीं चलता था. तब उनके ससुरालवाले मेदिनीनगर में ही रहते थे. हालांकि अभी उनकी ससुराल का कोई भी सदस्य मेदिनीनगर में नहीं रहता. उनके (निर्मल बाबा के) साले गुरमीत सिंह अरोड़ा उर्फ बबलू का लाईम स्टोन और ट्रांसपोर्ट का कारोबार हुआ करता था.

----------


## nirsha

> जानिये पूजनीय दुखहरण कर भोतिक सुख प्राप्त करवाने वाले निर्मल बाबा की जीवनी ,???????
> देखिये इनका जीवन वृतांत केसे सिद्ध पुरुष बने ????????
> 
> *जानिये बाबा को* : निर्मल बाबा दो भाई हैं. बड़े भाई मंजीत सिंह अभी लुधियाना में रहते हैं. निर्मल बाबा छोटे हैं. पटियाला के सामना गांव के रहनेवाले. 1947 में देश के बंटवारे के समय निर्मल बाबा का परिवार भारत आ गया था. बाबा शादी-शुदा हैं. एक पुत्र और एक पुत्री हैं उनकी. मेदिनीनगर (झारखंड) के दिलीप सिंह बग्गा की तीसरी बेटी से उनकी शादी हुई. चतरा के सांसद और झारखंड विधानसभा के पूर्व अध्यक्ष इंदर सिंह नामधारी के छोटे साले हैं ये. बकौल श्री नामधारी, 1964 में जब उनकी शादी हुई, तो निर्मल 13-14 वर्ष के थे.


चाँद  भाई आप ने बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है ,हमें भी ऐसा लगता है टीवी पर जीतने भी बाबा लोग आते हैं सब हाइ प्रोफ़ाइल होते हैं जबकि उनका अतीत कोई खास नहीं होता ।  लोग उनका आँख मूँद कर अनुसरण करते हैं और इसका बाबा लोग फायदा भी खूब उठाते हैं । उनके कार्यक्रम मे बकायदा बैंक एकाउंट पर चेक/रुपये की डिमांड की जाती है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद  भाई आप ने बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है ,हमें भी ऐसा लगता है टीवी पर जीतने भी बाबा लोग आते हैं सब हाइ प्रोफ़ाइल होते हैं जबकि उनका अतीत कोई खास नहीं होता ।  लोग उनका आँख मूँद कर अनुसरण करते हैं और इसका बाबा लोग फायदा भी खूब उठाते हैं । उनके कार्यक्रम मे बकायदा बैंक एकाउंट पर चेक/रुपये की डिमांड की जाती है ।


जी हाँ पूरी तरह से ठग विधा की दुकान है मीडिया के सहयोग से ,,एक तरफ मीडिया भगवान को ढकोसला मानती है ,,दूसरी तरफ इन जेसे बाबा से मोटी रकम पाने के लिये इनकी *****धोती है ।

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मैं धर्म के बारे में कुछ बोलना नहीं चाहता था क्यूं की मेरे पास ऐसा सबूत  है जो ये बताता है की ये राशी बताने वाले कितने जूठे होते है इसलिए मैं कभी  इन सूत्रों पर नहीं गिआ
इया लिए आप सब को यही कहुगा की इन अखंडियो से बचे 
चलो एक शोती सी कहानी सुनाता हु एक बार मैं दिल्ली में था और वहां पर मुझे  एक पंडित जी मिले जो की एक मशुर टी वी चैनल पर आते थे और जहाँ हम बैठे थे  वहा एक बन्दे ने धर्म की बाते करनी शुरू कर दी और वो पंडित जी भी साथ देने  लगे तो वो बड़े धर्मी बन रहे थे (शमा करे अगर कुछ गलत लिखा जाए) मैं आप  सबसे भी वाही सवाल पूछता हु जो मैंने उनसे पुछा की ऐसा कोनसा धर्म है जिसके  गुरु ने अपने वाल कटवाए हुए थे और ये वाल कटवाने की प्रथा कहाँ से स्टार्ट  हुई तो वो पंडित जी चुप थे उन्होंने जो मुझे कहा उससे वहां बैठा कोईभी  सहमत नहीं था 
आप सब से कहुगा की इन बातों पे विशवास न करे| भगवान ने जिसको जैसा बनाया है उसको कोई नहीं बदल सकता* 







> मित्र मूंगे से शनि नहीं मंगल ठीक होता है !
> शनि का रत्न नीलम है !
> शनि और मंगल आपस में शत्रु है !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *निर्मल बाबा का वयवसाय* ,,,हाय रे हाय खुद का वयवसाय सुचारु रूप से चला नहीं पाये ,,ओर भारत की सम्पूर्ण जनता का वयवसाय ठीक कर रहे है ,,,वाह रे वाह बाबा जी 
> 
> निर्मल बाबा का झारखंड से पुराना रिश्ता रहा है. खास कर पलामू प्रमंडल से. 1981-82 में वह मेदिनीनगर (तब डालटनगंज) में रह कर व्यवसाय करते थे. चैनपुर थाना क्षेत्र के कंकारी में उनका ईंट-भट्ठा भी हुआ करता था, जो निर्मल ईंट के नाम से चलता था.
> निर्मल का व्यवसाय ठीक नहीं चलता था. तब उनके ससुरालवाले मेदिनीनगर में ही रहते थे. हालांकि अभी उनकी ससुराल का कोई भी सदस्य मेदिनीनगर में नहीं रहता. उनके (निर्मल बाबा के) साले गुरमीत सिंह अरोड़ा उर्फ बबलू का लाईम स्टोन और ट्रांसपोर्ट का कारोबार हुआ करता था.


देखिये हर वयवसाय मैं नाकामी ही मिली इनको तब ये दूसरों का वयवसाय ठीक करने  बाबागिरी की दुकान खोल ली जो की एलेक्ट्रोनिक मीडिया की मदद से फल फूल रही है ???????

*निर्मल बाबा के साले गुरमीत सिंह अरोड़ा उर्फ बबलू  के मित्र सुमन जी कहते हैं* : चूंकि बबलू से मित्रता थी, इसलिए निर्मल जी को जानने का मौका मिला था. वह व्यवसाय कर रहे थे. कुछ दिनों तक गढ़वा में रह कर भी उन्होंने व्यवसाय किया था. वहां कपड़ा का बिजनेस किया. पर उसमें भी नाकाम रहे. बहरागोड़ा इलाके में कुछ दिनों तक माइनिंग का ठेका भी लिया. कहते हैं..बहरागोड़ा में ही बाबा को आत्मज्ञान मिला. इसके बाद से ही वह अध्यात्म की ओर मुड़ गये. वैसे मेदिनीनगर से जाने के बाद कम लोगों से ही उनकी मुलाकात हुई है. जब उनके बारे में लोगों ने जाना, तब यह चर्चा हो रही है. उन्हें जाननेवाले लोग कहते हैं कि यह चमत्कार कैसे हुआ, उनलोगों को कुछ भी पता नहीं.

----------


## hardeepmaan

*निर्मल बाबा पहले डॉक्टर था*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*२००० रूपए इसकी एंट्री फीस है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*जीजा नामधारी सिंह दिनकर प्रखयात नेता  की जुबानी, निर्मल बाबा की कहानी: ईंट भट्ठे से ‘निर्मल दरबार’ तक का सफर*चतरा (झारखंड) से सांसद और झारखंड विधानसभा के स्*पीकर रह चुके इंदर सिंह नामधारी ने आज के निर्मल बाबा का अतीत बताया है।बाबा के बारे में कहीं कोई निजी जानकारी आम नहीं है। ऐसे में नामधारी के हवाले से निर्मल बाबा के सच को पूरी दुनिया जान सकती है। बाबा नामधारी के छोटे साले हैं। बुरे दिनों में नामधारी ने उनकी काफी मदद की है।
बकौल इंदर सिंह नामधारी, ’1964 में जब मेरी शादी हुई थी, तो उस वक्त निर्मल 13-14 साल के थे। पहले ही पिता की हत्या हो गयी थी। इसलिए उनकी मां (मेरी सास) ने कहा था कि इसे उधर ही ले जाकर कुछ व्यवसाय करायें। 1970-71 में वह मेदिनीनगर (तब डालटनगंज) आये। 1981-82 तक रहे, उसके बाद रांची में 1984 तक रहे। उसी वर्ष रांची का मकान बेच कर दिल्ली लौट गये।’ 1981-82 तक वह मेदिनीनगर में रह कर व्यवसाय करते थे। चैनपुर थाना क्षेत्र के कंकारी में उनका ईंट-भट्ठा भी हुआ करता था, जो निर्मल ईंट के नाम से चलता था। लेकिन आज जो उनका चमत्*कारिक कायाकल्*प हुआ, उस बारे में उनके करीबी भी ज्*यादा बात करना नहीं चाहते।
नामधारी ने ‘प्रभात खबर’ को दिए एक इंटरव्यू में बताया कि निर्मल ने 1998-99 में बहरागोड़ा (झारखंड) में माइंस की ठेकेदारी ली थी। इसी क्रम में उन्हें कोई आत्मज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ। इसके बाद वह अध्यात्म की तरफ मुड़ गये। नामधारी ने बाबा के ‘चमत्*कारिक कायाकल्*प’ के बारे में इससे ज्*यादा कुछ बोलने से इनकार कर दिया।
आज निर्मल बाबा के दुनिया भर में लाखों भक्*त हैं, लेकिन उनके जीजा नामधारी को उनका तरीका पसंद नहीं आता। उन्*होंने बताया, ‘मैं कहता हूं कि ईश्वरीय कृपा से यदि कोई शक्ति मिली है, तो उसका उपयोग जनकल्याण में होना चाहिए। बात अगर निर्मल बाबा की ही करें, तो आज जिस मुकाम पर वह हैं, वह अगर जंगल में भी रहें, तो श्रद्धालु पहुंचेंगे। फिर प्रचार क्यों? पैसा देकर ख्याति बटोर कर क्या करना है? जनकल्याण में अधिक लोगों का भला हो।’ गौरतलब है कि निर्मल बाबा देश के लगभग हर प्रमुख टीवी चैनल  पर अपना विज्ञापन कराते हैं।
निर्मल बाबा के परिवार के बारे में मिली जानकारी के मुताबिक वह दो भाई हैं। बड़े भाई मंजीत सिंह अभी लुधियाना में रहते हैं। निर्मल बाबा छोटे हैं। मेदिनीनगर (झारखंड) के दिलीप सिंह बग्गा की तीसरी बेटी से उनकी शादी हुई। उनके एक बेटा और एक बेटी है। 1947 में देश के बंटवारे के समय निर्मल बाबा का परिवार भारत आ गया था।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चतरा के सांसद और झारखंड विधानसभा के पूर्व अध्यक्ष इंदर सिंह नामधारी  का प्रभात खबर को ताजा इंटरव्यू

*हां, निर्मल बाबा मेरे साले हैं : नामधारी*

*- निर्मल बाबा आपके रिश्तेदार हैं?*

*--* हां यह सही है, काफी लोग पूछते हैं, इसके बारे में. मैं स्पष्ट कर दूं कि वह मेरे साले हैं.

*- कुछ बतायें, उनके बारे में.

--* 1964 में जब मेरी शादी हुई थी, तो उस वक्त निर्मल 13-14 साल के थे. पहले ही पिता की हत्या हो गयी थी. इसलिए उनकी मां (मेरी सास) ने कहा था कि इसे उधर ही ले जाकर कुछ व्यवसाय करायें. 1970-71 में वह मेदिनीनगर (तब डालटनगंज) आये. 1981-82 तक रहे, उसके बाद रांची में 1984 तक रहे. उसी वर्ष रांची का मकान बेच कर दिल्ली लौट गये. 1998-99 में बहरागोड़ा में माइंस की ठेकेदारी ली थी. इसी क्रम में उन्हें कोई आत्मज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ. इसके बाद वह अध्यात्म की तरफ मुड़ गये. बस इतना ही जानता हूं, उनके बारे में.

*-क्या आइडिया है, निर्मल बाबा के बारे में.

--* देखिए उनके लाखों श्रद्धालु हैं. लोग उनमें आस्था रखते हैं. वैसे कई मुद्दों पर मेरी मतभिन्नता है उनके साथ.

*- किस मुद्दे पर है मतभिन्नता.

--* देखिए, मैं कहता हूं कि ईश्वरीय कृपा से यदि कोई शक्ति मिली है, तो उसका उपयोग जनकल्याण में होना चाहिए. बात अगर निर्मल बाबा की ही करें, तो आज जिस मुकाम पर वह हैं, वह अगर जंगल में भी रहें, तो श्रद्धालु पहुंचेंगे. तो फिर प्रचार क्यों? पैसा देकर ख्याति बटोर कर क्या करना है? जनकल्याण में अधिक लोगों का भला हो. गुरुनानक के शब्दों में कहें, तो करामात, कहर का दूसरा नाम है. यह दुनिया दुखों का सागर है. यदि आज आप करामात दिखा रहे हैं. तो स्वाभाविक है कि लोगों की अपेक्षा बढ़ेगी, लंबे समय तक किसी की अपेक्षा के अनुरूप काम करना संभव नहीं है. मेरी नजर में यह काम शेर पर सवारी करने जैसा है. इसलिए मैं कहता हूं कि टीवी के माध्यम से जो प्रचार हो रहा है, उससे अलग राह भी बनानी चाहिए. हालांकि कुछ लोग इस विचार पर आपत्ति भी जताते हैं. चूंकि हमारा रिश्ता है, इसलिए हम सलाह देते हैं. जनता के कल्याण का दूसरा रास्ता भी हो.

*- क्या व्यक्तिगत तौर पर मिल कर सलाह दी है?

--* हां, जब मुलाकात हुई है, तो इस बात पर चर्चा हुई है. उनके अपने तर्क होते हैं और मेरे अपने. चूंकि रिश्तेदारी हैं, तो छूटती नहीं. मेरे मन में जो कुछ चलता है, व्यक्त कर देता हूं. वह आस्था के केंद्र हैं. ईश्वरीय कृपा से वह लोगों को भला कर रहे हैं. उनके आत्मज्ञान का लाभ अधिक लोग उठा सकें, यही मेरी कामना है. इस दृष्टिकोण से ही मैं सलाह देता हूं.


*प्रभात खबर में प्रकाशित विजय पाठक की रिपोर्ट.*

----------


## swami ji

भाई मेने भी निर्मल बाबा से एक गिर्ल्फ्रेंड्स  मांगी तहजी मेने आज तक नहीं मिली यार ,,,कुछ बोलो उसे जाकर  की राजीवर की गर्ल फ्रेंड्स  का क्या हुवा चंद भाई ,,,,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई मेने भी निर्मल बाबा से एक गिर्ल्फ्रेंड्स  मांगी तहजी मेने आज तक नहीं मिली यार ,,,कुछ बोलो उसे जाकर  की राजीवर की गर्ल फ्रेंड्स  का क्या हुवा चंद भाई ,,,,,


हा हा हा भाई देखना कही उनकी कृपा 90% हो गयी तो आपको कही शिमेल या 6 ना  मिल जाये ,,बच के रहना

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बाबा के दुकान की महिमा देखिये 

*कुछ अन्*य जानकारियां -*
- 30 लाख से भी अधिक रिजल्टस गूगल सर्च में
- 3.48 लाख लाइक करनेवाले फेसबुक पर
- 40 हजारसे अधिक ट्विटर पर फालो करनेवाले
- 36 चैनलों पर देश-विदेश में प्रसारण
- 22 घंटे रोज होता है इन चैनलों पर प्रसारण

----------


## swami ji

> हा हा हा भाई देखना कही उनकी कृपा 90% हो गयी तो आपको कही शिमेल या 6 ना  मिल जाये ,,बच के रहना


तुम दोस्तों हो की दुश्मन हो हा हा हाहहाहा वो तेरी बात भी सही हे भाई जरा संभलकर  रहूँगा हा हा हा हाहा

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

* IBN7 जैसे नामी चैनेल पर निर्मल बाबा का दरबार लगा था —

एक नौकरी विहीन पुत्र के पिता ने उठ कर समाधान पूछा –

पिता –बाबा बहुत नौकरी खोजी लेकिन नहीं मिली ..क्या करें ?

बाबा- कभी मुंबई गणेश मन्दिर गये?

हाँ बाबा
**वहा कितने रूपये चढाये ?

१० रूपये बाबा

बाबा - १० रूपये मे कृपा कैसे आएगी ? जाओ जाकर १०० रूपये चढा देना |

भक्त -- बोलो निर्मल बाबा की जय !!

.ये बताओ घर में किस की पूजा करते हो?

पिता– लक्ष्मी, गणेश, शिव, राम, हनुमान, भैरव सब हैं काली भी हैं !

बाबा- काली को घर से बहार करो कृपा आने लगेगी ! :) 

बाबा -- एक मिनट रुको ..

ये गोल गप्पे क्यों आ रहे है ? पिछली बार गोल गप्पे कब खाया था ?

भक्त -- एक महीने पहले बाबा

बाबा - अरे भाई महीने मे एक बार गोल गप्पे खाओगे तो कृपा कैसे आएगी ?
तुम्हारी कृपा वही रुकी है ..

जाओ .. गोल गप्पे खा लेना ..कृपा आनी शुरू हो जायेगी |
*
*कभी कभी सोचता हूँ कि सरकार अरबो रूपये शिक्षा के उपर क्यों खर्च करती है ? जब सरकार को मालूम है कि भारतीय हमेशा से कामचोर है और किसी बाबा या मौलवी से शार्टकट के चक्कर मे अपना सब कुछ गवां देते है |

सच मे दोस्तों मीडिया मे बड़ी ताकत होती है .. बस इन कुत्तों के आगे बोटी फेकने की ताकत होनी चाहिए ..फिर देखिये ये भारतीय मीडिया अपने कुत्तेपन से किसी भी इंसान को फर्श से अर्श तक कैसे पहुचा देती है |

और अगर कभी मुर्ख आदमी देखने का मन करे तो एक बार टीवी पर निर्मल बाबा को जरूर देखिये*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*भाई आप ने बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी है धन्वाद* 




> बाबा के दुकान की महिमा देखिये 
> 
> *कुछ अन्*य जानकारियां -*
> - 30 लाख से भी अधिक रिजल्टस गूगल सर्च में
> - 3.48 लाख लाइक करनेवाले फेसबुक पर
> - 40 हजारसे अधिक ट्विटर पर फालो करनेवाले
> - 36 चैनलों पर देश-विदेश में प्रसारण
> - 22 घंटे रोज होता है इन चैनलों पर प्रसारण

----------


## hardeepmaan

:rofl:*हा हा हा बहुत अच्छे चाचा जी* 




> * IBN7 जैसे नामी चैनेल पर निर्मल बाबा का दरबार लगा था —
> 
> एक नौकरी विहीन पुत्र के पिता ने उठ कर समाधान पूछा –
> 
> पिता –बाबा बहुत नौकरी खोजी लेकिन नहीं मिली ..क्या करें ?
> 
> बाबा- कभी मुंबई गणेश मन्दिर गये?
> 
> हाँ बाबा
> ...

----------


## groopji

> यार यहाँ पर भी ये है !
> परेशान हूँ मैं इनसे घर में देखो तो यही बहार देखो तो यही !
> मुझे लगता है ये किसी *ग्रुप* का काम है जो अपना लिंक से पुरे देश के लोगो को 
> अपने में जोड़ रहा है !
> और इनसे होने वाली कमाई बाबा जी की जेब में जाती है !





> यही मेरा कहना है की ये कोई पूरा *ग्रुप* काम कर रहा है !
> जिसके लिंक तगड़े है !
> और जो टीवी प्रोग्राम के जरिये हर घर से जुड़ता जा रहा है !
> क्यूँ की मानव मानसिकता के अनुसार हम जो चीज़ लगातार देखते रहते है 
> उसके आदि हो जाते है !
> और टीवी में तो बाबा के गुणगान ही होते रहते है !
> जिससे देखने वाले का रुझान तो उन लोगो की तरफ होगा ही !
> और जब लोग जुड़ेंगे तो बाबा की कमाई होगी ही !
> वो भी बहुत बड़े स्तर पर !



*सबसे पहले तो चाँद भाई को हमेशा की तरह नया और रोचक सूत्र बनाने की बधाई .....

ये टीवी वाले बाबाओ के पास जितना पैसा होता हा उतना तो आजकल के नगरसेठों के पास भी नहीं होता 

मैंने तो यहाँ तक सुना है की एक बाबा बड़े बड़े उद्यमियों को ब्याज पर पैसा देते है और इनके द्वारा चल रहे पैसों से करोड़ो रुपयों के काले धन को सफ़ेद किया जाता है तरीका क्या होता है ये तो मुझे नहीं मालुम पर ये सच है 



मैंने मल्लिका जी को यहाँ इसलिए कोट किया की उन्होंने बार बार मुझ गरीब का नाम क्यों लिया है उनसे आग्रह है की अगर कोई गलती हो गई है तो मुझे क्षमा कर दें 
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चाचा जी बिलकुल सही लिखा आपने ,,ये चेनल वाले अपने एडवरटाईजिंग प्रोग्राम के तहत इनका  प्रोग्राम दिखा के बाबा से रोज मोटी रकम पाते है ,,,हे भगवान ये मीडिया इतनी स्वार्थी हो गयी ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ग्रुप भाई काफी मजेदार बाते लिखी है आपने जी ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मै भी सिर्फ़ इतना कि कहुँगा। यह निर्मल नरूला एक छटा हुआ ठग बाजारवाद ने मध्यम वर्ग में जो डर और असुरक्षा पैदा की है।उसी डर का इस तरह के बाबा लोग फैदा उठा रहे हैं। वैसे ये बाबा सारे ही मतलबी और ढोंगी है लेकिन थोड़े से पैसो के लालच में इनकी कोई पोल नहीं खोलना चाहता है। ये और इनके जैसे कई बाबाओं की लाइफ बन गई। कुछ बाबा तो फैशन डिजाइनर और ब्यूटी पार्लर से बन ठन कर आते हैं। आजकल चैनल्स पर प्रवचन देने का धंधा ज्यादा फायदे का सौदा है। हमारी अंधी आस्था गीता के मर्म…कर्म ही धर्म भूल चुकी है। लानत है पढ़े लिखे बेवकूफों पर जो ऐसे बाबाओं की नौटंकी का हिस्सा बनते है। एक ओर इस देश का मजदूर और किसान दिनभर मेहनत कर पसीना बहाकर भी भूखा सोता है वहीं कुछ लोग जिनके पेट जरूरत से ज्यादा भर गए हैं, वे लाखों रुपये बाबाओं से सवाल पूछने में बर्बाद कर देते हैं। .......... ..जागो भारत जागो!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *सबसे पहले तो चाँद भाई को हमेशा की तरह नया और रोचक सूत्र बनाने की बधाई .....
> 
> ये टीवी वाले बाबाओ के पास जितना पैसा होता हा उतना तो आजकल के नगरसेठों के पास भी नहीं होता 
> 
> मैंने तो यहाँ तक सुना है की एक बाबा बड़े बड़े उद्यमियों को ब्याज पर पैसा देते है और इनके द्वारा चल रहे पैसों से करोड़ो रुपयों के काले धन को सफ़ेद किया जाता है तरीका क्या होता है ये तो मुझे नहीं मालुम पर ये सच है 
> 
> 
> 
> मैंने मल्लिका जी को यहाँ इसलिए कोट किया की उन्होंने बार बार मुझ गरीब का नाम क्यों लिया है उनसे आग्रह है की अगर कोई गलती हो गई है तो मुझे क्षमा कर दें 
> *


आपका शुभ नाम ग्रुप जी है........... रणविजय जी यहाँ ग्रुप की चर्चा हो रही है ग्रुप जी की नही जी.....

----------


## umabua

बाबा, तांत्रिक, ओझा.... 

ये सब के सब मनुष्य के कोमल मस्तिष्क को कब्जे में लेकर अपनी दूकान चलाते हैं. अगर दूसरे शब्दों में कहूं तो ये सब हमें मानसिक गुलाम बनाकर हमारे  ऊपर शासन करते हैं. यदपि हमारी कोइ बाध्यता नहीं है फिर भी हम कहीं न कहीं या तो अपनी गलतियों से डर कर या फिर अपनी वर्तमान परिस्थिति को और   बेहतर बनाने के लिए हम ऐसे लोगों के भ्रम जाल में फंस कर उलझ जाते हैं . इसके लिए दोषी बाबा समाज नहीं है बल्कि हम स्वयं हैं. जब तक हमारे अन्दर आत्म-संतोष की उत्पत्ति नहीं होगी तब तक हम बाबाओं के गुलाम बने ही रहेंगे. 

वस्तुतः मनुष्य भी करे तो क्या ? उसे जब कभी अपनी गलतियों अथवा मजबूरियों का भान होता है तो उसे अपने ईश्वर की याद आती है. उस ईश्वर से मिलने अथवा उस ईश्वर से इच्छित वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए मनुष्य को अपने से अधिक शक्तिशाली व्यक्ति की जरूरत महसूस होने लगती है और कुछ चतुर व्यक्ति ऐसे मनुष्यों का मानसिक शोषण करने लगते हैं. यही चतुर व्यक्ति शायद बाबा, तांत्रिक या फिर ओझा कहलाते हैं.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*बाबा सरेआम जालसाजी कर रहा है?*

बैंगलूरू। अपने चमत्*कार और शक्ति से लोगों के दुख हरने वाले निर्मल बाबा के संबंध में एक सनसनीखेज खुलासा सामने आया है। इस खुलासे में सीधे तौर पर कहा गया है कि निर्मल बाबा ठग हैं और पैसे देकर अपने ही सहयोगियों से प्रश्*न पुछवाते हैं। यह खुलासा किया है वेबसाइट भड़ास फॉर मीडिया ने। इस साइट पर प्रकाशित खबर की मानें तो टीवी सीरियल में काम कर चु*की जुनियर आर्टिस्*ट ने इस पूरे मसले से पर्दा उठाया है।

कई टीवी सीरियल में काम कर चुकी जूनियर आर्टिस्ट निधि ने बताया कि अपने प्रारंभिक दिनों में ठगी का धंधा चमकाने के लिए ठग निर्मल बाबा नोएडा की फिल्म सिटी में स्थित एक स्टूडियो में अपने प्रोग्राम की शूटिंग करवाते थे। उस वक्त बाबा के सामने जो लोग अपनी समस्या के हल होने का दावा करते थे, वे लोग असली न होकर जूनियर आर्टिस्ट हुआ करते थे। निधि ने बताया कि उन जूनियर आर्टिस्टों की लिस्*ट में उसका भी नाम था।

* आम जनता की भावनाओं से खेल रहे हैं निर्मल बाबा*

निधि का कहना है कि निर्मल बाबा सवाल पूछने के लिये उसे 10 हजार रुपये देते थे। बाबा की पोल खोलते हुए निधि कहती हैं कि शुरू के दो महीने तक निर्मल बाबा ने अपने ही आदमियों और जूनियर आर्टिस्टों से प्रश्*न पुछवाया।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपका शुभ नाम ग्रुप जी है........... रणविजय जी यहाँ ग्रुप की चर्चा हो रही है ग्रुप जी की नही जी.....


सूत्र पे तो आप कभी लिखते नहीं ,,सिर्फ *******कोट करते हो,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*जानिए क्या है निर्मल बाबा की शक्ति का रहस्य- निर्मल बाबा दुवारा अपनी वेबसाईट पे प्रकाशित ???????*मीडिया में सुर्खिया बटोर रहे निर्मल बाबा आज किसी परिचय के मोहताज नहीं हैं। ह*िंदी भाषी राज्यों में यह नाम एक घरेलू नाम की तरह लोगों के दिलो-दिमाग से जुड़ गया है। देश-विदेश में देखे जाने वाले प्रमुख चैनलों के माध्यम से अपने लाखों भक्*तों की समस्*याओं को चुटकियों में सुलझाने का दावा करने वाले निर्मल बाबा उर्फ निर्मल जीत सिंह नरूला को लेकर सोशल साइट्स और इंटरनेट पर खूब टिप्*पणियां की जा रहीं हैं। इंटरनेट पर एक खास वर्ग लगातार निर्मल बाबा को कठघरे में खड़ा कर सवाल-दर-सवाल कर रहा है। निर्मल बाबा के दावों पर कुछ लोग सवाल भी उठा रहे हैं, वहीं उनके लाखों समर्थकों में गुस्सा भी देखने को मिल रहा है। 

निर्मल बाबा उर्फ निर्मल जीत सिंह नरूला एक आध्यात्मिक गुरू है, जो दिल्ली की कैलाश कालोनी में रहते हैं। इससे पूर्व ये झारखंड के डाल्टनगंज में ठेकेदारी का काम करते थे। निर्मल बाबा के अधिकार*िक वेबसाइट के अनुसार निर्मल बाबा के पास छठी इंद्रिय (सिक्स्थ सेंस) है। कहते हैं कि इस रहस्यमयी छठी इंद्रिय के विकसित होने से मनुष्य को भविष्य में होने वाली घटना के बारे में पहले से ही पता चल जाता है।

*छठी इंद्री का कुंडलिनी से गहरा ताल्लुक**
वैसे छठी इंद्री का वर्णन भारत के प्राचीन शास्त्रों में भी मिलता है। योग शास्त्र सहित अन्य शास्त्रों में वर्णित इस विद्या को ध्यान, तप और प्रणायाम के बल इसे प्राप्त किया जा सकता है। छठी इंद्री का कुंडलिनी से गहरा ताल्लुक होता है। कुंडलिनी जागृत करने के पश्चात मनुष्य त्रिकालदर्शी बन जाता है। लेकिन कुंडलिनी जागृत करने के लिये कठिन साधना की जरूरत होती है। ये एक सतत प्रक्रिया है, जब दैहिक शुद्धि के पश्चात, मानसिक शुद्धि अनिवार्य होती है। शास्त्रों में इस क्रिया में गुरू की असीम भागीदारी को भी जरूरी बताया गया है। इसका इस्तेमाल शास्त्रों में सिर्फ मानवीय हितों को साधने के निहित किया गया है। इन तंत्र-मंत्रों के बल पर मनुष्य अतीत, वर्तमान और भविष्य को आसानी से देख, सुन और समझ सकता है।

बाबा के पास रहस्मय शक्ति है!
वेबसाइट के अनुसार निर्मल बाबा 10 साल पहले साधारण व्यक्ति थे, लेकिन बाद में उन्होंने ईश्वर के प्रति समर्पण से अपने भीतर अद्वितीय शक्तियों का विकास किया। ध्यान के बल पर वह ट्रांस (भौतिक संसार से परे किसी और दुनिया में) में चले जाते हैं। ऐसा करने पर वह ईश्वर से मार्गदर्शन ग्रहण करते हैं, जिससे उन्हें लोगों के दुख दूर करने में मदद मिलती है। निर्मल बाबा के पास मुश्किलों का इलाज करने की शक्ति है। वे किसी भी मनुष्य के बारे में टेलीफोन पर बात करके पूरी जानकारी दे सकते हैं। यहां तक कि सिर्फ फोन पर बात करके वह किसी भी व्यक्ति की आलमारी में क्या रखा है, बता सकते हैं। उनकी रहस्मय शक्ति ने कई लोगों को कष्ट से मुक्ति दिलाई है।

26 अगस्त तक समागम की बुकिंग बंद
निर्मल बाबा के एक समागम में शामिल होने के लिये प्रति व्यक्ति दो हजार रुपये का पंजीकरण कराना होता है। दो साल से ऊपर हर व्यक्ति को समागम में हिस्सा लेने के लिये पंजीकरण कराना अनिवार्य है। इस समागम में प्रवेश के लिये दो हजार रुपये का पंजीकृत स्लिप और एक पहचान-पत्र की जरुरत होती है। बिना इन कागजातों के किसी का भी प्रवेश निषेध है। निर्मल बाबा के समागमों की मांग का अंदाजा इसी बात से लगाया जा सकता है कि कि नई दिल्ली में 26 अगस्त 2012 तक समागम के लिए उनकी बुकिंग बंद है। 

प्रतिदिन करोड़ों की आमदनी
अब सवाल ये उठता है कि आखिर निर्मल बाबा ने पिछले दस सालों में ऐसा क्या किया कि वे आज एक असाधारण रहस्मय शक्ति के माल*िक बन बैठे है? इस रहस्मय शक्ति की बदौलत करोड़ों रुपये प्रतिदिन की आमदनी अर्जित करने वाले निर्मल बाबा देश के उन गरीबों और लाचारों को अपना आशीर्वाद क्यों नहीं देते जिन्हें दो जून की रोटी के लिए रोज मशक्कत करनी पड़ती है।
आप क्या सोचते है?

*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सूत्र पे तो आप कभी लिखते नहीं ,,सिर्फ *******कोट करते हो,,


आपका सूत्र बहुत  अच्छा है.. मैं हतप्रभ हो कर ..आपके द्वारा दिए गए आंकड़ों/लेखों को बड़े ध्यान से पढ़ रहा था .
भाई  रणविजय जी ने चुहल कि जिसका जवाब चुहल से दिया था.
एक बेह्तरीन समाज को जाग्रत करने वाले सूत्र बनाने के लिए आप नि:संदेह प्रशंसा के पात्र हैं.

----------


## VIKRAM.

accha sutr !
sab ki apni -2 manytae hai kisi ki srdhha pe sawal nahi kar sakte hai.

----------


## Bhai G

ऐसी अंधी आस्था  से क्या फायदा .........अगर बाबा के पास  कोई जादुई ताकत है और वो इसे जन कल्याण में लगाना चाहते है तो फिर ये फीस  का नाटक क्यों .........फिर ये मीडिया में प्रचार प्रसार क्यों  .........इसका सीधा सा मतलब है उन्हें न तो  जनता से मतलब है और न ही उनकी  तकलीफ से उन्हें मतलब है तो सिर्फ अपने बैंक बेलेंस से ...........जैसा की  चाचा जी ने बताया की १० की जगह १०० चढ़ा देना या गोल गप्पे रोज खाना क्या  इनसे किसी समस्या से छुटकारा मिल जायेगा ................इन सरे बाबाओ का  एक ही मकसद है पैसा पैसा और पैसा ...............कुछ बाबा तो ऐसे है जो एक  बार घर में भागवत करवाओ तो २ लाख रुपये लेते है बाकि चढ़ाव आता है सो अलग  ...........मात्र एक भागवत पढने से इनको एक सप्ताह में ५-७ लाख रुपये का  सामान और  नकद मिलता है 


चाँद जी सूत्र बहुत अच्छा बनाया है ............कम से कम जो इसे पढेंगे वो तो कुछ जागेंगे

----------


## draculla

> *ये गलत हे मल्लिका जी की शनि और मंगल शत्रु है, एक बार हनुमानजी और शनि जी में लड़ाई हुई अवश्य थी ,परन्तु बाद में मित्रता हो गयी .यहा तक की बालाजी का ब्रत करने वाला शनिवार का भी व्रत करता हे ,*


यहाँ आपकी बात बिलकुल सही है.
किसी बात पर शनि जी और अनुमान जी में झगड़ा अवश्य हुआ था.
लेकिन बाद में शनि जी ने यह भी कहा था की शनिवार के दिन जो भी हनुमान जी की पूजा करेगा उसे शनि जी कोई आपत्ति नहीं देंगें.
ये मैंने एक धारावाहिक में देखा है.
शनिवार के दिन कृष्ण का भी नाम लेने से लाभ होता है.

----------


## MALLIKA

> *सबसे पहले तो चाँद भाई को हमेशा की तरह नया और रोचक सूत्र बनाने की बधाई .....
> 
> ये टीवी वाले बाबाओ के पास जितना पैसा होता हा उतना तो आजकल के नगरसेठों के पास भी नहीं होता 
> 
> मैंने तो यहाँ तक सुना है की एक बाबा बड़े बड़े उद्यमियों को ब्याज पर पैसा देते है और इनके द्वारा चल रहे पैसों से करोड़ो रुपयों के काले धन को सफ़ेद किया जाता है तरीका क्या होता है ये तो मुझे नहीं मालुम पर ये सच है 
> 
> 
> 
> मैंने** मल्लिका जी* *को यहाँ इसलिए कोट किया की उन्होंने बार बार मुझ गरीब का नाम क्यों लिया है उनसे आग्रह है की अगर कोई गलती हो गई है तो मुझे क्षमा कर दें 
> *



 
पहले पोस्ट को ठीक से पढ़ कर समझ ले की किस ग्रुप की बात हो रही है !
मुझ पर गलत ब्लेम किया तो

----------


## jaggajat

> मित्र मैं ग्रहों की बात कर रही हूँ ज्योतिष शास्त्र के हिसाब से दो आपस में शत्रु ग्रह है !
> फिलहाल ये बहस का विषय नहीं है !
> अगर इस बात पर बहस की तो सूत्र अपने विषय से भटक जायेगा !
> चाँद जी सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाये !


*अगर मंगल और शनि दुश्मन है तो आसमान में ही क्यों नही भीड़ जाते ये धरती के प्राणियों का माथा क्यों खराब करते है?*

----------


## MALLIKA

> *अगर मंगल और शनि दुश्मन है तो आसमान में ही क्यों नही भीड़ जाते ये धरती के प्राणियों का माथा क्यों खराब करते है?*





....................................

----------


## jaggajat

*इन सारे बाबाओं को मेरे खेत पर भेज दो, ये ढोंगी अगर एक किलो अनाज भी अपनी विधा(यंत्र-तंत्र-मंत्र-झाड्फूक, पूजापाठ, दंड-मूठ, घात, आरती, नवाज, जियारत, व्रत-उपवास इत्यादि से) से खेत में पैदा करके दिखा दे तो मान जाउंगा|*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> accha sutr !
> sab ki apni -2 manytae hai kisi ki srdhha pe sawal nahi kar sakte hai.


मित्र मैं खुद भगवान को मानने वाला ओर धार्मिक किस्म का इंसान हूँ ,,,यहा श्रधा पे सवाल नहीं किया जा रहा ,,कुछ लोग हमलोगो की धार्मिक भावना को खेल के अपनी जेब भर रहे है ,,उन  बातों को बताया जा रहा है ।

----------


## jaggajat

> यहाँ आपकी बात बिलकुल सही है.
> किसी बात पर शनि जी और अनुमान जी में झगड़ा अवश्य हुआ था.
> लेकिन बाद में शनि जी ने यह भी कहा था की शनिवार के दिन जो भी हनुमान जी की पूजा करेगा उसे शनि जी कोई आपत्ति नहीं देंगें.
> ये मैंने एक धारावाहिक में देखा है.
> शनिवार के दिन कृष्ण का भी नाम लेने से लाभ होता है.


*मेने भी शनि और हनुमान जी के बारे में एक पुराण कथा सनी थी कथा यु है कि*
*जब हनुमान जी  रावण की लंका को जला कर लोट रहे थे तो वो एक अंधे कुए के पास से गुजर रहे थे| उस कुए में से हनुमान जी को त्राहीमाम त्राहिमाम की आवाज सुनाई दी|*
*जब हनुमान जी ने उस कुए में देखा तो शनि देव वहा उसमें बंधे हुए उलटे लटके थे| हनुमान जी ने दया करके उन्हें खोल कर कुए से निकाल दिया तो शनि देव बोले, तुमने मुझे स्वतन्त्र को कर दिया लेकिन में बिना सवारी के चल नही सकता|*
*हनुमान जी के पास इतना समय नही था कि वे शनि देव के लिए सवारी का उपाय करते सो उन्होंने उपहासवश कह दिया कि आप मेरे सर पर विराज जाए* 
*फिर क्या था शनि देव अद्रश्य होकर हनुमान के सर पर विराज गए और हनुमान जी ठहरे महाबली, उनको शनि के वजन का कोई अहसास ही नही हुआ,* 
*जब लक्ष्मण कि मूर्च्छा का उपाय करने हेतु संजीवनी के लिए हनुमान जी ने पर्वत को अपने हाथ से उठा रहे थे तो शनि देव घबराकर हनुमान जी के चरणों में गिर पड़े और कहने लगे अब तो जो तेरी 
साधना 
करेगा में उसके पास भी नही फटकुंगा|    *

----------


## Chandrshekhar

यह बाबा  संदिग्*ध क्*यों हैं? कुछ सवाल ,,,,,
टेलीविजन चैनलों के माध्*यम से दुनिया भर में अपने चमत्*कार का प्रचार करने के बावजूद वो संदिग्*ध लगते हैं। आध्*यात्मिक गुरु के बाने में वे पक्*के जालसाज लगते हैं। इसकी कुछ वजहें हैं…
*[1]* किसी ने 


*[1]* किसी ने निर्मल बाबा को वशीकरण मंत्र का प्रयोग करते नहीं देखा, लेकिन इसके असर की अफवाहों के चलते उनकी लोकप्रियता बढ़ती जा रही है। सवाल है कि क्*या कोई इस मंत्र के सहारे किसी को संचालित कर सकता है? सच तो यह है कि वशीकरण कोई मंत्र नहीं बल्कि एक तरह का मनोवैज्ञानिक ट्रिक है। जो इसे जानता है, वह सम्*मोहन का भ्रम पैदा कर सकता है। लेकिन जब आदमी सामने हो। यह संभव ही नहीं है कि दूसरी जगह बैठे आदमी को इस चाल से कोई नियंत्रित कर कर पाये। निर्मल बाबा तमाम लोगों के साथ इस मंत्र का चमत्*कार करते हैं। अगर ऐसा ही है, तो क्*यों नही भ्रष्*टाचार विरोधी आंदोलन के याद्धा अन्*ना हजारे के खिलाफ मनमोहन सिंह से संपर्क करके वह इस मंत्र का उपयोग करते हैं? और, क्*यों नहीं वह किसी बड़े व्*यवसायी को अपने प्रतिद्वंद्वी को पराजित करने के लिए इस मंत्र का जादू चलाते हैं? ऐसा करके वे अरबों रुपये कमा सकते हैं। तो बात दरअसल ये है कि निर्मल बाबा के पास कोई मंत्र नहीं है, यह महज भोले-भाले लोगों को ठग कर पैसा बनाने की एक चाल है।*[2]* आइए, थोड़ा निर्मल बाबा के इतिहास पर नजर डालते हैं। बहुत कम लोगों को उनके काम और उनके कारोबार के बारे में मालूम है। वे क्*या करते हैं कि हर महीने उनके पास करोड़ों रुपये आ जाते हैं? उनके अनुयायी कहते हैं कि उनके पास कहीं से कोई दिव्*य शक्ति आ गयी है। मुझे हैरानी इस बात की है कि अगर प्रकृति ने वाकई कोई दिव्*य शक्ति इस आदमी को दी है, तो वह इसी आदमी को क्*यों दी है, जो इस दिव्*य शक्ति से पैसा बनाने में लगा है? निर्मल बाबा महज उन तरकीबों का इस्*तेमाल करता है, जिसके जरिये मध्*यकालीन भारत में ब्राह्मणों ने अपना बटुआ मोटा किया था, अपनी चमड़ी मोटी की थी। ब्राह्मणों की तरह वह कभी किसी को मुफ्त में कुछ नहीं दे सकता। यहां तक कि भूख से मरते हुए आदमी तक को भी नहीं। (निवेदन - यहां ब्राह्मण प्रजाति के नामोल्*लेख को कृपया जातिवाद से जोड़ कर न देखें…)
*[3]* वह अपने अनुयायियों से पैसे क्*यों ऐंठता है? अगर कोई उनके समागम में भाग लेना चाहता है, तो उसके लिए दो हजार रुपये का भुगतान अनिवार्य है। निर्मल बाबा तक यह रकम बैंक के जरिये पहुंचाना होता है। भुगतान की रसीद के जरिये ही पंजीकरण होता है। पंजीकरण की सूचना की निर्मल बाबा के दिल्*ली दफ्तर से एसएमएस के जरिये मिलती है। आपका कुछ नहीं हो सकता, अगर आपके पास मोबाइल नहीं है। समागम के दिन भक्*त को भुगतान की रसीद के साथ ही वैध पहचान पत्र साथ ले जाना होता है। सिर्फ यही दो दस्*तावेज निर्मल बाबा के समागम में प्रवेश पास का काम करते हैं। यह सब कुछ बहुत झेलाऊ है। अगर निर्मल बाबा वाकई कोई आध्*यात्मिक गुरु हैं, तो उन्*हें भक्*तों के प्रमाण पत्र की जरूरत क्*यों होती है?
*[4]* अगर निर्मल बाबा वाकई किसी दिव्*य शक्ति से लैस हैं और इसके जरिये वह कुछ भी कर सकते हैं, तो वे मानवता की रक्षा के लिए कुछ करने से उन्*हें कौन रोक रहा है? क्*योंकि उनका मुल्*क गरीबी की खाई में लगातार गिरता जा रहा है? हां, यह सच है कि वे भारत की गरीबी के लिए जिम्*मेदार नहीं हैं, लेकिन ऐसे लोगों की लोकप्रियता बताती है कि भारत क्*यों गरीब और गरीब होता जा रहा है।
*[5]* हां, इस बात की सराहना जरूर की जानी चाहिए बाबा बैंक चालान के जरिये पैसे बना रहे हैं। मतलब यह कि अनुयायियों से होने वाली उनकी कमाई का हिसाब आधिकारिक तौर दर्ज रहता है। क्*या यह जरूरी है? नहीं। भारत के कुछ आध्*यात्मिक गुरु दरअसल बहुत चतुर हैं। पैसे कमाने के तरीकों के मामले में वे वारेन बुफेट से भी दो कदम आगे नजर आते हैं। आयकर से छुटकारा पाने के लिए उनके पास ढेर सारे कागजी ट्रस्*ट और एनजीओ होते हैं। कुछ साल पहले, एक न्*यूज चैनल ने दिखाया था कि कुछ आध्*यात्मिक गुरु अपने ट्रस्*ट और एनजीओ के जरिये कैसे काले धन को सफेद करने का धंधा करते हैं। इस स्*कैंडल में एक नाम किरीट भाई का भी था। (और अगर आपको इन स्पिरिचुअल गुरुओं की ताकत का अंदाजा लगाना हो, तो आप IBN7 की वीडियो आर्काइव में से आप इस खबर से जुड़े फुटेज तलाशने की कोशिश कीजिए, वह आपको कहीं नहीं मिलेगा।)
*[6]* अगर निर्मल बाबा धंधा कर रहे हैं, तो फिर को उनका विरोध नहीं करना चाहिए। लेकिन वे लोगों को धोखा देकर अपने को महिमामंडित कैसे कर सकते हैं? तमाम टीवी चैनलों पर दिखाये जाने वाले समागम पर आप गौर करें, कई सारे लोगों को बाबा का गुनगान करते पाएंगे कि बाबा से पहले उनका जीवन क्*या और बाद में क्*या हुआ … और फिर बाबा की मुस्*कराहट पर भी आप गौर करें। यह अपने को महान बताने-दिखाने का सबसे ओछा तरीका है।
आजतक पर नवंबर 2011 में उनके समागम का एक दृश्*यभक्*त : बाबा, पिछले समागम में मैंने एक घर आपसे मांगा था और आपने मुझे एक बंगला दे दिया। अब मैं चाहता हूं कि ये … ये … और ये …
बाबा अपनी शानदार कुर्सी पर बैठे-बैठे आशीर्वाद की मुद्रा में हाथ उठाते हैं।

तो बाबा ने उस भक्*त को महज दो हजार रुपये में एक बंगला दे दिया। इंदिरा आवास योजना के बारे में आपको क्*या खयाल है? सरकार को इस मद की सारी रकम निर्मल बाबा को सौंप देना चाहिए। भारत में छद्म अध्*यात्*मवाद की इस नयी लहर में शामिल सारे बाबा दरअसल बड़े अपराधी हैं। चाहे वह आसाराम बापू हों, किरीट भाई, बाबा रामदेव हों या फिर निर्मल बाबा हों। टेलीविजन चैनलों को यह जरूर बताना चाहिए कि ये जो आप देख रहे हैं, वह विज्ञापन है और इसमें बाबा अपना सामान बेच रहे हैं। सरकार को इन बाबाओं पर लगाम लगानी चाहिए और अंतत: लोगों को ये समझना होगा कि कोई बाबा उनको जीवन की मुश्किलों से, दलदल से बाहर नहीं निकाल सकते।
*[7]* निर्मल बाबा के चमत्*कार की हकीकत जानने के लिए कुछ घटनाओं पर गौर करना जरूरी है। एक छात्र, जिसने पिछले पांच साल में कुछ भी नहीं पढ़ा था, निर्मल बाबा के जरिये उसे नौकरी मिल गयी। कमाल है! तो उन छात्रों का क्*या दोष है, जो किसी निर्मल बाबा के पास नहीं गये और मेहनत-लगन से पढ़ाई करने के बाद भी नौकरी नहीं पा सके, प्रतीक्षा सूची में बने रहे? उनकी जगह उस लड़के को नौकरी मिल गयी, जो बाबागीरी में लग गया? इससे आप अंदाजा लगा सकते हैं कि क्*यों हम गूगल, माइक्रोसॉफ्ट या आई-पैड जैसी किसी चीज का ईजाद नहीं कर पाते?
*[8]* निर्मल बाबा जैसे लोग मूर्खों की वजह से पनपते हैं। कोई आदमी बिना दवा के रोगी को ठीक करने का दावा करता है और लोग विश्*वास करते हैं, तो यह मूर्खता ही है। दस फीसदी लोगों के जीवन का संयोग नब्*बे फीसदी लोगों की तकदीर से कभी नहीं जुड़ सकता। अगर आपको अपने ऊपर भरोसा है, आप किसी भी संकट पर हावी हो सकते हैं। ऐसे बाबाओं की थ्*योरी ये है कि अगर आपको अपने ऊपर भरोसा नहीं है कि उन पर भरोसा करें। क्*योंकि अंतत: आत्*मविश्*वास ही हर समस्*या का समाधान है। इसे हम मैग्नेटिक थेरैपी कह सकते हैं,* जिसे बाबा लोग चमत्*कार की तरह पेश करते हैं।
*[9]* अगर आपके पास पैसा नहीं है, निर्मल बाबा का प्*यार आपको नहीं मिल सकता। बिना भुगतान के आपको उनका चेहरे देखने की भी अनुमति नहीं मिल सकती। मैं यहां यह बताना चाहता हूं कि निर्मल बाबा का आशीर्वाद उन्*हीं को मिल सकता है, जो उनके समागम में मौजूद होते हैं या जिनके पास उनका प्रोग्राम देखने के लिए टेलीविजन सेट होता है।
*[10]* दासवंद क्*या है? अनुयायियों से यह कहा जाता है कि वह भगवदकृपा पाने के लिए अपनी कमाई का एक हिस्*सा दान करें। कमाई के इसी हिस्*से को दासवंद कहा जाता है। यह बहुत आसान थ्*योरी है। सौ लोगों से बात करें। उनकी समस्*या के बारे में उनसे ऊल-जलूल बातें करें। उन्*हें बीस आम खाने जैसी मूर्खतापूर्ण सलाहें दें। गीतो के कर्म सिद्धांत की बात न करें। यकीन मानिए सौ में से दस लोग आपकी सलाह पर अमल करना शुरू कर देंगे। दस में से दो दासवंद भी भेज देंगे। और आपकी कमाई शुरू हो जाएगी।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो इस सारी  जानकारी को  विभिन्न समाचार पत्रो के इन्टरनेट वरजन तथा ब्लॉग से लेके एक सूत्र बनाने की कोशिश की है ,,आपके सार्थक विचारो का हार्दिक स्वागत है ,,वे बिलकुल मोलिक है ॥

----------


## RaniSingh111

> यह बाबा  संदिग्*ध क्*यों हैं? कुछ सवाल ,,,,,
> टेलीविजन चैनलों के माध्*यम से दुनिया भर में अपने चमत्*कार का प्रचार करने के बावजूद वो संदिग्*ध लगते हैं। आध्*यात्मिक गुरु के बाने में वे पक्*के जालसाज लगते हैं। इसकी कुछ वजहें हैं…
> *[1]* किसी ने 
> 
> 
> *[1]* किसी ने निर्मल बाबा को वशीकरण मंत्र का प्रयोग करते नहीं देखा, लेकिन इसके असर की अफवाहों के चलते उनकी लोकप्रियता बढ़ती जा रही है। सवाल है कि क्*या कोई इस मंत्र के सहारे किसी को संचालित कर सकता है? सच तो यह है कि वशीकरण कोई मंत्र नहीं बल्कि एक तरह का मनोवैज्ञानिक ट्रिक ..................................................  ....
>  दो दासवंद भी भेज देंगे। और आपकी कमाई शुरू हो जाएगी।


निर्मल बाबा से कहा दो कि अपनी वशीकरण के 
मंत्र या ट्रिक का इस्तेमाल राहुल-सोनिया गांधी पर करके देश की सत्ता को हथिया ले| 
इस देश में मूर्खो की कमी नही है एक ढुढो लाख मिलते है उन्ही की मुर्खता पर ऐसे निर्मल बाबा फलते फूलते है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*निर्मल बाबा की पोल खुली कोर्ट मैं,,,,,,,,, ,,माना उनके कार्यक्रम जो विभिन्न चेनलों मैं दिखाये 
जाते है ,,उन्हे चेनल वाले जनहित मैं नहीं दिखाते ,,बल्कि वो चेनल वाले को पेसे देके समय लेते है कार्यक्रम दिखाने का पूरी रिपोर्ट   सधन्यवाद -धीरज भारद्वाज को जो लेख के लेखक है ।* खबर है कि मानहानि के एक मुकदमे की सुनवाई के दौरान कोर्ट ने महाठग निर्मल बाबा को जमकर लताड लगाई और कोर्ट को गुमराह करने का केस दर्ज करने का आदेश दिया... मित्रों, एक मानहानी के केस मे निर्मल के वकील ने निर्मल की तरफ से कोर्ट ने एफिडेविट दिया था कि उसका मुवक्किल निर्मलजीत सिंह नरुला विश्व का एक जाना माना आध्यात्मिक गुरु है और उसके कार्यक्रमों का विश्व मे 40 टीवी चैनेलो पर प्रसारण होता है... बस इसी मुद्दे पर सामने वाले वकील ने कोर्ट का ध्यान खीचा... सामने वाले वकील ने जज से रिक्वेस्ट किया कि ये प्रसारण नही है बल्कि खरीदे हुए टाइम स्लोट मे एक एडवरटाइज है... जैसे संधिसुधा तेल या स्लिम सोना बेल्ट बेचा जाता है... वैसे ही ये किरिपा या कृपा बेचा जा रहा है... फिर कोर्ट ने निर्मलजीत उर्फ निर्मल बाबा के वकील से कहा कि क्या वो कम से कम पांच टीवी चैनल की तरफ से एक पत्र कोर्ट ने जमा करवा सकते है, जिसमे लिखा हो कि आपका टीवी का कार्यक्रम चैनल वाले जनहित मे मुफ्त मे प्रसारण करते है.?इस पर निर्मल बाबा के वकील को सांप सूंघ गया और उसने स्वीकार किया कि एफिडेविट गलत है प्रसारण नही बल्कि एडवरटाइज होना चाहिए था... और फिर कोर्ट ने निर्मल बाबा की तरफ से दायर की गयी मानहानी के मुकदमे को तुरंत ख़ारिज करते हुए निर्मल बाबा पर कोर्ट को गुमराह करने के आरोप मे दस हजार रूपये जुर्माना लगाया... बाबा धंधे का सबसे ढोंगी बाबा... मूर्ख बनाऊ बाबा, निर्मल बाबा..

----------


## Badtameez

जय हो                 बाबा निर्मल आपका निर्मल यश फैलता रहे!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तमाम मर्ज का इलाज है ??????? बाबाजी के पास ,,हर समस्या का समाधान ???? देखिये ये करते क्या है 
(एक ब्लॉग से लिया साभार ,,महेंद्र श्रीवास्तव जी का लेख )

निर्मल बाबा की खास बात ये है कि उनके भक्तों की किसी भी तरह की समस्या हो, ये बाबा हर समस्या का समाधान वो पलक झपकते बता देते हैं। अब देखिए ना हम बीमार होते हैं तो डाक्टर के पास जाते हैं, पढाई लिखाई में कामयाब होने के लिए कोचिंग करते हैं, नौकरी पाने के लिए प्रतियोगी परीक्षाओं की गंभीरता से तैयारी करते हैं, किसी ने मकान या जमीन पर कब्जा कर लिया तो पुलिस की मदद लेते हैं, दुर्घटना हो जाने पर जल्दी से जल्दी अस्पताल जाने की कोशिश करते हैं, बेटी की शादी तय नहीं होने पर दोस्तों और रिश्तेदारों की मदद लेते हैं, नौकरी में प्रमोशन हो इसके लिए अपने काम को और मन लगाकर करते हैं, व्यापारियों का कहीं पेमेंट फंस जाए तो तगादा और ज्यादा करते हैं, बाल झड़ने लगे तो कुछ दवाएं लेते हैं, सुंदरता बनाए रखने के लिए ब्यूटिशियन की मदद लेते हैं, बुढापे में चलने फिरने में तकलीफ ना हो तो व्यायाम और सुबह टहलने जाते हैं, लेकिन अब आपको ये सब करने की जरूरत नहीं है, बल्कि आप बिना देर किए चले आएं निर्मल बाबा के दरबार में।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तमाम मर्ज का इलाज है ??????? बाबाजी के पास ,,हर समस्या का समाधान ???? देखिये ये करते क्या है 
(एक ब्लॉग से लिया साभार ,,महेंद्र श्रीवास्तव जी का लेख )

बाबा के पास तीसरी आंख है, वो सामने आने वाले भक्त को 100 मीटर दूर से जान जाते हैं कि इसे क्या तकलीफ है और उसका इलाज क्या है। बाबा का मानना कि जीवन में अगर कुछ गड़बड़ होता है तो ईश्वर की कृपा आनी बंद हो जाती है और बाबा तीसरी आंख के जरिए बता देते हैं कि कृपा के रास्ते में कहां रुकावट है और इस रुकावट का इलाज क्या है। हालांकि बाबा कब क्या बोल दें, कोई भरोसा नहीं है। एक ओर तो वो खुद ही लोगों को बताते हैं कि पाखंड से दूर रहें। साधु संतों के ड्रामें में नहीं फंसना चाहिए, खुद पूजा करो, क्योंकि ईश्वर भावना देखते हैं, सच्चे मन से भगवान को याद करें तो कृपा खुद आ जाएगी। ये बात मैं नहीं कह रहा हूं, खुद निर्मल बाबा कहते हैं, फिर मेरी समझ में नहीं आता कि ये बाबा पाखंडी किसे बता रहे हैं। पाखंड की सारी बाते तो उनके समागम में होती हैं और ये ज्ञान की बाते किसे समझा रहे हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तमाम मर्ज का इलाज है ??????? बाबाजी के पास ,,हर समस्या का समाधान ???? देखिये ये करते क्या है 
(एक ब्लॉग से लिया साभार ,,महेंद्र श्रीवास्तव जी का लेख )


समागम मैं  निर्मल बाबा एक नवजवान भक्त से पूछ रहे थे - तुम अपनी कमीज़ की बटन कैसे खोलते हो जल्दी जल्दी या देर से। सकपकाया भक्त बोला कभी जल्दी तो कभी देर से भी। बाबा बोले आराम आराम से खोला करो। कृपा आनी शुरू हो जाएगी। अब भला ये भी कोई प्रश्न है? एक भक्त से उन्होंने पूछा बाल कहां कटवाते हो, भक्त बोला नाई से कटवा लेता हूं। बाबा बोले कभी पार्लर जाने का मन नहीं होता, भक्त संकोच करते हुए बोला होता तो है, तो जाओ पार्लर में एक बार बाल कटवा लो, कृपा आनी शुरू हो जाएगी। एक गरीब महिला कुछ गंभीर समस्याओं से घिरी हुई थी, उनके सामने आई, वो बाबा से कुछ कहती, उसके पहले बाबा ही बोल पड़े, अरे भाई तुम्हारे सामने से मुझे कढी चावल क्यों दिखाई दे रहा है। वो बोली मैने कल कढी चावल ही खाया था, बाबा क्या बोलते, कहा अकेले ही खाया तुमने। वो बोली नहीं पूरे परिवार ने खाया। हां यही तो गल्ती है तुमने किसी बाहर के लोगों को नहीं खिलाया, जाओ चार दूसरे लोगों को कढी चावल खिला देना, कृपा आनी शुरू हो जाएगी।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तमाम मर्ज का इलाज है ??????? बाबाजी के पास ,,हर समस्या का समाधान ???? देखिये ये करते क्या है 
(एक ब्लॉग से लिया साभार ,,महेंद्र श्रीवास्तव जी का लेख )

कुछ और वाकये का जिक्र करना जरूरी समझ रहा हूं। बाबा कहते हैं कि पूजा में भावना होनी चाहिए, लेकिन जब बिहार की एक महिला को देखते ही उन्होंने कहा कि तुम छठ पूजा करती हो। वो बोली हां बाबा करती हूं, बाबा ने कहा कितने रुपये का सूप इस्तेमाल करती हो, वो बोली दस बारह रुपये का। बाबा ने कहा बताओ दस बारह रुपये के सूप से भला कृपा कैसे आएगी, तुम 30 रुपये का सूप इस्तेमाल करो। कृपा आनी शुरू हो जाएगी। बात यहीं खत्म नही हुई। एक महिला भक्त को उन्होंने पहले समागम में बताया था कि शिव मंदर में दर्शन करना और कुछ चढावा जरूर चढाना। अब दोबारा समागम में आई उस महिला ने कहा कि मैं मंदिर कई और चढावा भी चढाया, लेकिन मेरी दिक्कत दूर नहीं हुई। बाबा बोले कितना पैसा चढ़ाया, उसने कहा कि 10 रुपये, बाबा ने फिर हंसते हुए कहा कि दस रुपये में कृपा कहां मिलती है, अब की 40 रुपये चढाना देखना कृपा आनी शुरू हो जाएगी।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तमाम मर्ज का इलाज है ??????? बाबाजी के पास ,,हर समस्या का समाधान ???? देखिये ये करते क्या है 
(एक ब्लॉग से लिया साभार ,,महेंद्र श्रीवास्तव जी का लेख )

एक भक्त को बाबा ने भैरो बाबा का दर्शन करने को कहा। वो भक्त माता वैष्णों देवी पहुंचा और वहां देवी के दर्शन के बाद और ऊपर चढ़ाई करके बाबा भैरोनाथ का दर्शन कर आया। बाद में फिर बाबा के पास पहुंचा और बताया कि मैने भैरो बाबा के दर्शन कर लिए, लेकिन कृपा तो फिर भी शुरू नहीं हुई। बाबा ने पूछा कहां दर्शन किए, वो बोला माता वैष्णों देवी वाले भैरो बाबा का। बाबा ने कहा कि यही गड़बड़ है, तुम्हें तो दिल्ली वाले भैरो बाबा का दर्शन करना था। अब बताओ जिस बाबा ने कृपा रोक रखी है, उनके दर्शन ना करके, इधर उधर भटकते रहोगे तो कृपा कैसे चालू होगी। भक्त बेचारा खामोश हो गया।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

निर्मल बाबा अपने बेंक अकाउंट को लूटने से नहीं बचा सके ,,आखिर कृपा देते देते उनपे कृपा खत्म हो गयी 

कुछ लोगों ने अपने निर्मल बाबा की कृपा को ही रोक लिया और उन्हें सवा करोड़ रुपये का चूना लगा दिया। बात लुधियाना की है। बाबा को बैंक ने जो चेक बुक दी है, उसकी हूबहू कापी तैयार करके एक व्यक्ति ने सवा करोड़ रुपये बाबा के एकाउंट से निकाल लिया । हालाकि इस मामले में रिपोर्ट दर्ज हो गई है, पुलिस को फर्जीवाड़ा करने वालों की तलाश है। पर मेरा सवाल है कि जब बाबा के खुद के एंकाउंट में सेंधमारी हो गई और बाबा बेचारे कुछ नहीं कर पा रहे तो वो दूसरों के एकाउंट की रक्षा कैसे कर पाएंगे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

एलेक्ट्रोनिक  मीडिया से साँठ-गांठ कर  कमाई 

निर्मल दरबार लगा कर लोगों की हर समस्*या का आसान समाधान बताने वाले निर्मल बाबा को हर रोज चढ़ावे के तौर पर कितने पैसे मिलते हैं? हर दिन टीवी पर दिख कर दर्शकों और लोगों पर शक्तियों की कृपा बरपाने वाले बाबा जी को किसी ने अन्य बाबाओं की तरह चढ़ावा या पैसा लेकर पैर छूने के लिए मिलते नहीं देखा, लेकिन फिर भी उन्हें हर रोज़ करोड़ों रुपए मिल रहे हैं। दिलचस्प बात यह है कि बाबा जी की इस मोटी कमाई का एक बड़ा हिस्सा मीडिया को भी मिल रहा है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

एलेक्ट्रोनिक मीडिया से साँठ-गांठ कर कमाई 
हाल ही में अचानक निर्मल बाबा के भक्तों की संख्या में बेतहाशा वृद्धि हुई है। अगर इंटरनेट पर ही बाबा जी की वेबसाइट की लोकप्रियता का आकलन किया जाए तो पता चलता है कि एक साल में इसे देखने वालों की संख्या में 400 प्रतिशत से भी अधिक की बढ़ोत्तरी हुई है। टीवी चैनलों पर उनके कार्यक्रम के दर्शकों की संख्या में भी भारी इज़ाफा हुआ है। हालांकि उनके समागम का प्रसारण देश विदेश के 35 से भी अधिक चैनलों पर होता है जिन्हें खासी लोकप्रियता भी मिल रही है, लेकिन उनके बीच कोई ब्रेक या विज्ञापन नहीं होता। न्यूज़ 24 पर पिछले हफ्ते उनके कार्यक्रम की लोकप्रियता 52 प्रतिशत रही जो शायद चैनल के किसी भी बुलेटिन या शो को नहीं मिल पाई है।
चैनलों को इन प्रसारणों के लिए मोटी कीमत भी मिल रही है जिसका नतीजा है कि उन्होंने अपने सिद्धांतों और क़ायद-क़ानूनों को भी ताक पर रख दिया है। नेटवर्क 18 ने तो बाबा के समागम का प्रसारण अपने खबरिया चैनलों के साथ-साथ हिस्ट्री चैनल पर भी चलवा रखा है। खबर है कि इन सब के लिए नेटवर्क 18 की झोली में हर साल करोड़ रुपए से भी ज्यादा बाबा के ‘आशीर्वाद’ के तौर पर पहुंच रहे हैं। कमोवेश हरेक छोटे-बड़े चैनल को उसकी हैसियत और पहुंच के हिसाब से तकरीबन 25,000 से 2,50,000 रुपए के बीच प्रति एपिसोड तक।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आखिर इस बाबा के पास इतना धन आता कहा से है 

अब जरा देखा जाए कि चढ़ावा नहीं लेने वाले निर्मल बाबा के पास इतनी बड़ी रकम आती कहां से है? महज़ डेढ़ दो सालों मे लोकप्रियता की बुलंदियों को छू रहे निर्मल बाबा हर समस्या का आसान सा उपाय बताते हैं और टीवी पर भी ‘कृपा’ बरसाते हैं। काले पर्स में पैसा रखना और अलमारी में दस के नोट की एक गड्डी रखना उनके प्रारंभिक सुझावों में से है। इसके अलावा जिस ‘निर्मल दरबार’ का प्रसारण दिखाया जाता है उसमें आ जाने भर से सभी कष्ट दूर कर देने की ‘गारंटी’ भी दी जाती है। लेकिन वहां आने की कीमत 2000 रुपये प्रति व्यक्ति है जो महीनों पहले बैंक के जरिए जमा करना पड़ता है। दो साल से अधिक उम्र के बच्चे से भी प्रवेश शुल्क लिया जाता है। अगर एक समागम मे 20 हजार लोग (अमूमन इससे ज्यादा लोग मौज़ूद होते हैं) भी आते हैं तो उनके द्वार जमा की गई राशि 4 करोड़ रुपये बैठती है।
ये समागम हर दूसरे दिन किसी इनडोर स्टेडियम में होता है और अगर महीने में 15 ऐसे समागम भी होते हों, तो बाबा जी को कम से कम 60 करोड़ रुपये का प्रवेश शुल्क मिल चुका होता है। बाबा जी को सिर्फ स्टेडियम का किराया, सुरक्षा इंतजाम और ऑडियो विजुअल सिस्टम पर खर्च करना पड़ता है जो कि महज़ कुछ हज़ार रुपय़े होते हैं। समागम कुछ ही घंटो का होता है जिसमें बाबा जी अपनी बात कहते कम और सुनते ज्यादा हैं। महज़ कुछ घंटे आने और कृपा बरसाने के लिए करोड़ों रुपये कमा लेने वाले बाबा जी अपना कार्यक्रम अधिकतर दिल्ली में ही रखते हैं जहां सारी सुविधाएं कम खर्चे में आसानी से उपलब्ध हो जाती हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

वेबसाइट निर्मलबाबा.नेट.इन -----इस साईट ने बाबा के बारे में कई दावे किए गए हैं। वेबसाइट के मुताबिक निर्मल बाबा आध्यात्मिक गुरु हैं और भारत में वे किसी परिचय के मोहताज नहीं हैं। इस वेबसाइट पर उन्हें दैवीय इंसान बताया गया है। उनकी शान में कसीदे गढ़ते हुए बताया गया है कि किसी भी इंसान का सबसे बड़ा गुण ‘देना’ होता है और निर्मल बाबा लंबे समय से लोगों को खुशियां दे रहे हैं। वेबसाइट का दावा है कि बाबा के पास छठी इंद्रिय (सिक्स्थ सेंस) भी है जिससे मनुष्य को भविष्य में होने वाली घटना के बारे में पहले से ही पता चल जाता है। ग़ौरतलब है कि उनके समागम का शीर्षक ही ‘थर्ड आई ऑफ निर्मल बाबा’ होता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*निर्मलबाबा.कॉम* - इसमें बाबा की तारीफ़ ही छपी है। वेबसाइट के अनुसार, ‘बाबा नई दिल्ली में रहने वाले आध्यात्मिक गुरु हैं। वेबसाइट के मुताबिक वे 10 साल पहले साधारण व्यक्ति थे, लेकिन बाद में उन्होंने ईश्वर के प्रति समर्पण से अपने भीतर अद्वितीय शक्तियों का विकास किया। ध्यान के बल पर वह ट्रांस (भौतिक संसार से परे किसी और दुनिया में) में चले जाते हैं। ऐसा करने पर वह ईश्वर से मार्गदर्शन ग्रहण करते हैं, जिससे उन्हें लोगों के दुख दूर करने में मदद मिलती है।
उनकी इस साईट के मुताबिक निर्मल बाबा के पास मुश्किलों का इलाज करने की शक्ति है। वे किसी भी मनुष्य के बारे मेंटेलीफोन पर बात करके पूरी जानकारी दे सकते हैं। यहां तक कि सिर्फ फोन पर बात करके वह किसी भी व्यक्ति की आलमारी में क्या रखा है, बता सकते हैं। उनकी रहस्मय शक्ति ने कई लोगों को कष्ट से मुक्ति दिलाई है।’ निर्मल बाबा के बारे में जानने के लिए उनकी आधिकारिक वेबसाइट पर दिए गए नंबरों पर संपर्क करने की कोशिश की गई तो नंबर लगातार व्यस्त रहे।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

Kamlendra Singh · _Subscribe__ · Mumbai, Maharashtra, IndiaRavindra Gupta मेरे ख्याल से मुझे हक़ नहीं की मै किसी ( निर्मल बाबा ) के ऊपर कटाक्ष करूँ परन्तु जब निगाह देश के हालात पर जाती तब प्रश्न ये उठता है की क्या ईश्वर की कृपा के हकदार सिर्फ वो लोग ही हैं जो मूल्य चुकाकर वातानुकूलित हाल में बैठते है ? क्या इन निर्मल बाबा की कृपा-द्रिष्टि हमारे देश की इतनी बड़ी जनसंख्या (आम जनता) जो भ्रस्टाचार, अपराध और महंगाई से त्राहि-त्राहि कर रही उन पर नहीं पड़ रही ? क्या संसद में बैठे हमारे प्रतिनिधि जो देश को लूट-लूट कर हमारे तकदीर में मुसीबत ही मुसीबत लिख रहे हैं...मेरे कहने का मतलब है की अगर कृपा करनी ही है तो हमारे देश की आम जनता पर करें संसद में बैठे हमारे लूटेरे प्रतिनिधियों को सद्बुद्धि देकर और अगर यह नहीं कर सकते तो आम जनता को लूटना बंद करे क्योंकि ऐसी परिस्थिति में मुझे संसद में बैठे हमारे लूटेरे प्रतिनिधि और वातानुकूलित हाल में बैठे इन निर्मल बाबा में तो मुझे कोई अंतर नहीं दिखता ये बात हुई की " जेहि विधि होहि नाथ हित मोरा " मेरा भला होता रहे मेरा बैंक बैलेंस बढता रहे आम जनता लुटती रहे, मेरा आशय किसी को भी तकलीफ देना नहीं है मै सिर्फ यह कहना चाहता हूँ की अगर इनमे तकलीफ दूर की क्षमता है तो हमारे देश में जो भ्रस्टाचार, अपराध और महंगाई की जो मार चल रही है उसे दूर करें जिस दिन ऐसा हो सका मै मेरे इस कथन पर नतमस्तक होकर माफ़ी मान लूँगा I
_

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*भक्तो  को ही क्यों, चैनलों को भी 'तेरा ही आसरा' है* 
इस बात का कोई सुबूत तो नहीं है लेकिन शत-प्रतिशत ऐसा ही है कि टैम भी निर्मल बाबा के हाथों बिक चुका है, क्योंकि तीसरी आंख वाले बाबा का ढोंग बकौल न्यूज़ चैनल्स एक विज्ञापन के तौर पर प्रसारित किया जा रहा है, लेकिन सवाल ये है कि आखिर एक विज्ञापन को टीआरपी में क्यों गिना जा रहा है। हर हफ्ते टैम की ओर से जारी होने वाली रिपोर्ट में वो आधे घंटे टीआरपी में क्यों गिने जा रहे हैं। न्यूज़ चैनलों के संपादक शायद अपने साथियों की मेहनत को मिट्टी में मिलाने में तुले हैं लेकिन क्या टैम वालों पर भी तीसरी आंख की कृपा हो गई है? क्या टैम वालों ने भी घर में कढ़ी चावल बनाने शुरू कर दिये हैं? सवाल लाख टके का ये भी है।

देशभर के जिन शहरों में टीआरपी सैंटर हैं उन शहरों में ऐसा तो है नहीं कि 100 फीसदी अनपढ़ लोग ही बसे हैं। वहां एक पढ़ा लिखा और जागरूक तबका भी मौजूद है और ऐसा भी नहीं है कि टामियों की टीआरपी के मापदंड तय करने वाली मशीनें समाज के ऐसे तबके के घरों में लगे हैं जिन्हें आस्था और अंधविश्वास के बीच का फर्क नहीं मालूम। इसलिए आखिर तीसरी आंख वाले बाबा के इस कार्यक्रम की टीआरपी ऐसे उछाल पर क्यों है, इससे ज्यादा बेहतर और कहीं ना कहीं मनोरंजन करने वाले विज्ञापन भी करीब करीब हर न्यूज़ चैनल पर प्रसारित किये जा रहे हैं लेकिन उनकी टीआरपी क्यों नहीं आ रही?

खास बात ये है कि अंधविश्वास को बढ़ावा देने वाले इस तरह के कई विज्ञापन पहले भी कई न्यूज़ चैनलों पर प्रसारित किये जाते रहे हैं लेकिन आज से पहले कभी उन विज्ञापनों को टीआरपी में नहीं गिना गया, इससे तो यही ज़ाहिर होता है कि तीसरी आंख वाले बाबा जी के दरबार में पड़ने वाली लाखों रुपयों की बारिश की कुछ छींटे टैम के ऊपर भी पड़ी हैं जिसकी बदौलत बाबा जी रातों रात शोहरत बटोरने में कामयाब हो गये हैं, और अगर ये बात कहीं ना कहीं सच साबित होती है तो वाकई उन तमाम मीडियाकर्मियों के लिए सोचने का विषय है जो 20-20 हज़ार रुपये या फिर उससे भी कम मानदेय पर न्यूज़ चैनलों के तमाम स्पेशल प्रोग्राम बनाते हैं और उनके बदले की टीआरपी ले जाती है तीसरी आंख।

हैरानी की बात तो ये है कि आखिर इस तरह की बकवास पर कोई इस कदर आंख मूंद कर भरोसा कैसे कर सकता है। सवाल तो न्यूज़ चैनल चला रहे संपादकों और मालिकों से भी है कि अगर तीसरी आंख की कृपा से ही टीआरपी आ रही है तो फिर तमाम कार्यक्रम बनाने की क्या ज़रूरत है? इस बारे में वक्त रहते अगर न्यूज़ चैनलों में काम कर रहे पत्रकारों की आंखें नहीं खुली और एकजुट होकर उन्होंने थर्ड आई ऑफ निर्मल बाबा नामक भ्रांति का विरोध नहीं किया तो वो दिन दूर नहीं जब न्यूज़ चैनलों के मालिकों के लिए सोने की मुर्गी साबित हो रहे निर्मल बाबा जैसे लोग ही न्यूज़ चैनलों पर प्रसारित किये जाएंगे और वहां काम करने वाले लोगों की न्यूज़ चैनलों के मालिकों को रत्तीभर भी ज़रूरत नहीं रहेगी।

एक और बात ये कि दुनिया टैलेंट के मामले में हिंदुस्तान का लोहा मानती है यानी हमारे देश में जिस तरीके से नकल होती है उसी तरीके से लोगों के पास अपने भी आईडिया मौजूद है इसलिए आने वाले दिनों में कुछ लोग तीसरी आंख वाले बाबा जी की नकल तो कर ही सकते हैं साथ ही अपनी प्रतिभा दिखाकर कुछ इसी तरीके के अंधविश्वास और फर्जी चमत्कारों से लबरेज़ नये कार्यक्रम भी न्यूज़ चैनलों की झोली में डाल सकते हैं। इसलिए सावधान हो जाओ मेरे साथी मीडियाकर्मियों। अगर ऐसे ही चलता रहा तो पत्रकार जैसे शब्दों का कोई मतलब इस देश में नहीं रह जाएगा।

पत्रकार भी आज़ाद हिंद सेना के सिपाहियों की तरह बनकर रह जाएंगे, जिनके बारे में कुछ खास जानकारी इस दुनिया में मौजूद नहीं है। ये बात सिर्फ गरीब पत्रकारों के लिए ही चिंता का विषय नहीं है बल्कि उन संपादकों के लिए भी सोचने की बात है जो फिलहाल तो निर्मल बाबा जैसी सोने की मुर्गी अपने मालिकों को भेंट कर उन्हें खुश करने में लगे हैं लेकिन ये मुर्गी जब सोने के अंडे देने लगेगी तो उनकी भी कोई खास ज़रूरत मालिकों की नज़रों में नहीं रह जाएगी.....ज़रा सोचिये.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

एक हास्य वयंग


रातों-रात प्रकट हुए एक चमत्कारी बाबा पर आजकल खूब चर्चा हो रही है। बाबा के भक्त उनके शिविर में कुछ इस तरह की प्रतिक्रिया दे रहा है-
जेबकतरा : बाबा जी के चरणों में कोटि कोटि नमन! बाबा में पहले लोगों के जेब काटता था, तो 50 -100 रुपये ही मिलते थे! लेकिन अब आपका नाम लेकर जेब काटता हूँ, तो एक हज़ार से ऊपर की रकम मिलती है! जय हो बाबा की!
शराबी (नशे के अंदाज़ में) : बाबा जी को प्रणाम! क्या बात है बाबा, आज एक ही कुर्सी पर आप जैसे दो-दो बाबा बैठे हैं ?? बाबा, पहले में दस बोतल भी पिता था तो भी नहीं चढ़ती थी! अब आपका बताया ब्रांड, आपका नाम लेकर पीता हूँ तो एक पैग में ही चढ़ जाती है! अभी तो सिर्फ आधा पैग ही पीकर आया हूं। जय बाबा की। बाबा जी आपके बगल में आपके भाई को भी जय बोलना।
भक्त : बाबा आप सचमे चमत्कारी है बाबा! पहले बीबी मुझे डंडे से पीटती थी! जब आपका नाम लेता हूं, तो जूते से मारती है! बाबा, आपका नाम लेने से ही बड़े औजार (डंडा) छोटे औज़ार (जूता) में बदल गया। इसे और छोटा करो बाबा।
अधिकारीः बाबा आप सच में महान ब्रांड हैं। पहले एक फाइल पास करने के लिए पांच सौ मुंह से मांगने पड़ते थे। जब से आपकी तस्वीर गांधी जी के बगल में लगाई है तब से बिना मांगे ही फाइल के अंदर से हजार निकलते हैं। बाबा आपकी शरण में आकर रिश्वत लेना भी पवित्र कार्य सा लगने लगा है, शाम को नोटों को गिनते वक्त अध्यात्म की अनुभूति होती है बाबा। बाबा, आपका हिस्सा पैकेट में रखकर पहुंचा दिया है। आप सच में चमत्कारी हैं।
आशिकः बाबा आपकी तीसरी आंख का आशिर्वाद मिलते ही मैं धन्य हो गया हूं। मोहल्ले की सभी लड़कियां अब मुझे पहले से ज्यादा सुंदर दिखती हैं। बाबा पहले आंख मारने पर जूते पड़ते थे। अब तो सिर्फ थप्पड़ ही पड़ते हैं। आप धन्य हैं बाबा, सच्ची सुंदरता आपकी तीसरी आंख से ही दिखती है बाबा..।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो इस सारी जानकारी को विभिन्न समाचार पत्रो के इन्टरनेट वरजन तथा ब्लॉग से लेके एक सूत्र बनाने की कोशिश की है ,,आपके सार्थक विचारो का हार्दिक स्वागत है ,,वे बिलकुल मोलिक है ॥

----------


## Shamma

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र, बहुत अछि जानकारी, लेकिन बात इस बात की है के इस बाबा जैसे पाखंडी लोगों से कैसे बचा जाये? इस बात का समाधान क्या है भाई लोगो? :(

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र, बहुत अछि जानकारी, लेकिन बात इस बात की है के इस बाबा जैसे पाखंडी लोगों से कैसे बचा जाये? इस बात का समाधान क्या है भाई लोगो? :(


मित्रो बाबा के चुंगल मैं ना जा के भगवान की शरण मैं जाना उचित रहता है ,,

----------


## amararya

आखिर हमारे देश की मिडिया क्या रही है ???????????????????????//
क्यों नहीं इन धर्म के ठेकेदारों  का काला चिठ्ठा खोलती इनके पास इतना पैसा आता कहा से है जो एक दिन में ३६ चैनल पर अपने को १ घंटा तक दिखाते है  
जब की चैनल पर १० सेकेंड का ही चार्जे काफी है 
जो पैसा इनको दान (दस्वनस ) में मिलता है वो लोग क्या टेक्स चूका के दान करते है क्या ये बाबा टेक्स पैड करते है  बहुत से सवाल ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????/////////

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आखिर हमारे देश की मिडिया क्या रही है ???????????????????????//
> क्यों नहीं इन धर्म के ठेकेदारों  का काला चिठ्ठा खोलती इनके पास इतना पैसा आता कहा से है जो एक दिन में ३६ चैनल पर अपने को १ घंटा तक दिखाते है  
> जब की चैनल पर १० सेकेंड का ही चार्जे काफी है 
> जो पैसा इनको दान (दस्वनस ) में मिलता है वो लोग क्या टेक्स चूका के दान करते है क्या ये बाबा टेक्स पैड करते है  बहुत से सवाल ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????/////////


मित्र ये  बाबा साधारण हमारे आपके तरह के इंसान नहीं है इनके  पास परालोकिक शक्ति है ,,,ये टेक्स क्या देगे ,,ये तो गरीब जनता से टेक्स ले रहे है ॥

----------


## fun.lover

bhai chahe jis baba ki bat kar lo. sare dhongi hai . ab asha ram baapu ki sun lo. 


sab ko kahata hai brahmcharya ka palan karo, khud ki 4 4 aulad hai. jo kha kha ke sund ho rahe hai.

----------


## amararya

> मित्र ये  बाबा साधारण हमारे आपके तरह के इंसान नहीं है इनके  पास परालोकिक शक्ति है ,,,ये टेक्स क्या देगे ,,ये तो गरीब जनता से टेक्स ले रहे है ॥


क्या आपको पता है बाबा जी दो भाई है 
और डाल्टनगंज  के सांसद इन्दर शिंग नामधारी के शाला है यार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या आपको पता है बाबा जी दो भाई है 
> और डाल्टनगंज  के सांसद इन्दर शिंग नामधारी के शाला है यार


जी हाँ इस तरह की सारी जानकारी ओर बाबा जी का पिछला इतिहास सूत्र मैं बताया जा चुका है ॥

----------


## amararya

निर्मल बाबा जी का पहले डाल्टेनगंज में ईट का भट्टा भी था  इनको एक बेटा और एक बेटी भी है

----------


## saam

> *इन सारे बाबाओं को मेरे खेत पर भेज दो, ये ढोंगी अगर एक किलो अनाज भी अपनी विधा(यंत्र-तंत्र-मंत्र-झाड्फूक, पूजापाठ, दंड-मूठ, घात, आरती, नवाज, जियारत, व्रत-उपवास इत्यादि से) से खेत में पैदा करके दिखा दे तो मान जाउंगा|*


*
जी में इस बारे में तो कुछ नहीं कहूँगा लेकिन ये भाई ने जो प्रविष्टि की उससे मुझे एक बात याद आती हे....

हमारे शहर में एक ऐसे ही तांत्रिक के खिलाफ पुलिश में शिकायत दर्ज हुई (एक बच्ची के साथ तांत्रिक ने कुछ हरकत की थी). अब उस वक्त जो PI था वो काफी शख्त था....( इतना शख्त PI आजतक शहरवालो ने नहीं देखा था और नहीं पुलिस स्टाफ ने.) उस तांत्रिक को अरेस्ट किया गया पुलिस स्टेशन ले गए (में एक काम के सिलसिले में वहाँ गया था और PI का वैट कर रहा था) तो वहाँ उसने कुछ पुलिस वालो को धमकी दी की में तांत्रिक हू और अगर तुम लोगो ने मुझे छोड़ा नहीं तो में तुम सब पर तांत्रिक विधि कर दूँगा तुम आधे घंटे में मर जाओगे वो ये बात जब बोला तब PI वही दरवाजे पर खड़ा था तो उसने अंदर आकार उस तांत्रिक को हाथ जोड़े और प्रणाम किया और कहा अरे महाराज आप यहाँ????
सभी पुलिस वाले सकते में की सुबह जो PI ने हमें अरेस्ट करने भेजा था वो ही यहाँ हाथ जोड़ रहा हे उसने पानी मंगवाया बाबा को दिया और पूछा बाबा आप चाय पियेंगे या कुछ ठंडा. बाबा ने कहा कुछ नहीं चाहिए बेटा तो फिर PI ने अपना असली रूप दिखाते हुए कहा की बाबा मेरे सर पर बल नहीं हे और जो हे वो भी झड रहे हे और सफ़ेद हो गए हे आप कुछ  विधि कीजिये और आधे घंटे में मेरे सर पर बाल ला दीजिए.
तो वो बाबा कुछ बोला नहीं फिर से उसने कहा बाबा आप मेरे सर के बलों के लिए मंत पढ़िए फिर से कुछ बोला नहीं तीसरी बार भी उस पुलिस वाले ने कहा और जब कोई जवाब नहीं मिला तो उसने बाबा के गाल को लाल कर दिया और कहा की अगर आधे घंटे में मेरे सर पर बल नहीं आये तो तेरा हल क्या होगा ये तू ही अपना भविष्य देखकर जान ले....
फिर उसने मुझे बुलाया मुझे जहा उस PI की SIGN चाहिए थी उस पेपर पर SIGN कर दी में वहाँ से चला आया फिर क्या हुआ ये मेने एक पुलिस वाले से पूछा तो बताया एक घंटे बाद बाबा (मेरे जेसे जो लोग थे वह पर उसना काम निपटा कर) की बहोत धुलाई हुई....                     (असल सिंघम)*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*तीन दर्जन चैनलों पर प्रसारित होते हैं बाबा के कार्यक्रम* 


: रांची : टीवी चैनलों पर विज्ञापन के माध्यम से बाबा की लोकप्रियता अचानक काफी बढ़ गयी है. अगर कहें कि उनके सामने सभी बाबा पीछे छूट गये हैं, तो कोई अतिश्योक्ति नहीं होगी. बाबा का असर ऐसा है कि टीवी के सामने भी कई लोग पर्स खोल कर और बोतल में पानी रख कर बैठ जाते हैं. थर्ड आइ ऑफ निर्मल बाबा नामक कार्यक्रम में बाबा कृपा पाने के जो उपाय बताते हैं, वह उन्हें संदेह के घेरे में ला देता है. वैसे बाबा का दावा है कि उनके पास दिव्य शक्ति है और वह उसी से भक्तों को कष्ट से मुक्ति दिलाते हैं.
काला पर्स रखने के बाबा के टिप्स से उसकी बिक्री काफी बढ़ गयी है. अकेले रांची में काले पर्स की बिक्री अब लगभग हर महीने 1.5 करोड़ की हो रही है, जो पहले बमुश्किल 45-50 लाख की होती थी. 10 रुपये के नये नोट की गड्डी बाहर में 12 सौ रुपये में बिकने लगी है. बैंकों में 10 रुपये की गड्डी की मांग बढ़ गयी है. मुंहमांगी कीमत पर बाबा के फोटो बिक रहे हैं.

----------


## amararya

निर्मल  बाबा के बारे में यदि आपको ज्यादा जान ना  हो तो आप  १२ अप्रैल का  प्रभात  पेपर पढ़ो न

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> निर्मल  बाबा के बारे में यदि आपको ज्यादा जान ना  हो तो आप  १२ अप्रैल का  प्रभात  पेपर पढ़ो न


मित्र आप सूत्र को शुरू से देख ले सारी जानकारी पहले ही दी जा चुकी है ,धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कैसे जा  सकते हैं बाबा के समागम में*- 

पहले बुकिंग करानी पड़ती है. रजिस्ट्रेशन शुल्क दो हजार रुपये प्रति व्यक्ति है. दो वर्ष के ऊपर के बच्चों का भी पूरा पैसा लगता है. पैसे या डिमांड ड्राफ्ट यस बैंक, पंजाब नेशनल बैंक और आईसीआईसीआई बैंक में जमा होते हैं. निर्मल दरबार में सीधे पैसे या डिमांड ड्राफ्ट भेजने की व्यवस्था नहीं है. यह राशि नन रिफंडेबल और नन ट्रांसफरेबल है. 211, चिरंजीव टावर, 43, नेहरू पैलेस नयी दिल्ली-110019 के पते पर ओरिजनल बैंक रिसिप्ट कूरियर से भेजनी पड़ती है. लिफाफे पर यूनिक रेफरेंस नंबर लिखना पड़ता है, जो वेबसाइट से लिया जा सकता है. यह नंबर तभी संभव है, जब समागम के लिए जगह खाली हो.
समागम में हिस्सा लेने के लिए पंजाब नेशनल बैंक ने पे फी सिस्टम शुरू किया है, ताकि प्रोसेस जल्द हो. इसके लिए चालान वेबसाइट से डाउनलोड किये जा सकते हैं. इसका भी ओरिजिनल रिसिप्ट निर्मल दरबार को भेजना पड़ता है. रिसिप्ट के पीछे अपना मोबाइल नंबर और किस समागम में हिस्सा लेना चाहते हैं, उसका उल्लेख करना होता है. भक्त को एसएमएस से सूचना भेजी जाती है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*फोन से नंबर नहीं लगता*- निर्मल बाबा के समागम के लिए फोन से नंबर नहीं लग सकता. न ही सीधे नंबर मिल सकता है. यह सुविधा बंद कर दी गयी है.
*ऐसे मिलती है बाबा की कृपा* : बाबा कहते हैं, सभी भक्तों का समागम में आना संभव नहीं है. अगर वह टीवी के सामने हैं या फिर कहीं और हैं, तो वहीं उन्हें कृपा मिलती है. सिर्फ श्रद्धा चाहिए.
*समागम के दो हिस्से* : किसी भी समागम के दो हिस्से होते हैं. पहले हिस्से में निर्मल बाबा भक्तों से सीधे बात करते हैं और उन्हें आशीर्वाद देते हैं. दूसरे हिस्से में बाबा भक्तों के अनुभव सुनते हैं.
*कैसे होता है समापन*- समागम की समाप्ति पर बाबा भक्तों से कहते हैं : आप जिस इच्छा को लेकर आये हैं, उसका ध्यान करिये. फिर कहते हैं : सभी अपने-अपने पर्स खोल लीजिये. इसके बाद बाबा आशीर्वाद देते हैं. लोगों से काला पर्स रखने और अलमारी में 10 के नोट की गड्डी रखने की सलाह देते हैं.
*अगस्त तक सीट नहीं*- बाबा के समागम के लिए अगस्त महीने तक सीट खाली नहीं है. लोगों को चेताया भी गया है कि अगर कोई यह कहता है कि वह बाबा के समागम में शामिल करवा सकता है, तो वह गलत है. ऐसे लोगों से सावधान रहें.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

समागम मैं बाबा ऐसे करते है भक्तो की समस्या का निवारण कुछ उदाहरण देखे - 

*बाबा की कृपा पाने के उपाय-*
*टिप्स : एक*
बाबा : आपने गदहा कब देखा है.
भक्त : जी कई बार देखा है.
बाबा : आखिरी बार कब देखा है.
भक्त : जी यह तो याद नहीं.
बाबा : किसी को गदहा कहा है.
भक्त : कहा होगा, पर याद नहीं आ रहा.
बाबा : गदहा देखना और कहना बंद कर दो, शक्ति की कृपा आनी शुरू हो जायेगी.
*टिप्स : दो*
बाबा एक महिला भक्त से..सबसे पहले हमें यह बताइये कि आपने नवरात्रि का व्रत रखा या नहीं?
महिला : जी पहले रखा था, इस बार नहीं रखा, बहुत बीमार थी, इस कारण से.
बाबा : आप चाहें बीमार थीं, दो व्रत कर लेतीं, तो कृपा आनी शुरू हो जाती. जाइये हलवा-पुड़ी बना कर गरीबों में बांट दीजिये, कृपा आनी शुरू हो जायेगी.
*टिप्स : तीन*
बाबा महिला से : आपने कढ़ी चावल कब बनाये थे और कब खाये थे.
महिला : जी नवरात्र में बनाये थे और बच्चों को खिलाया था.
बाबा : नवरात्र में कढ़ी चावल बनाइये और गरीब बच्चों को खिला दीजिये, प्रभु की कृपा आनी शुरू हो जायेगी.
*टिप्स : चार*
बाबा भक्त से : एक बात बताओ, आप कटिंग कहां करवाते हो. कभी पार्लर गये?
भक्त : नहीं बाबा जी, पार्लर नहीं गया बाबा जी.
बाबा : छोटी दुकान में कराते हो.
भक्त : जी.
बाबा : कभी सोचा जाने का.
भक्त : जी सोचता हूं बाबा जी.
बाबा : सिर्फ सोच कर रह जाते हो. इस बार चले जाना. कृपा ज्यादा आने लगेगी.
*टिप्स : पांच*
बाबा : क्या काम करते हो.
भक्त : जी सॉफ्टवेयर कंपनी में काम करता हूं.
बाबा : ये गाड़ियां इतनी ज्यादा आ रही हैं.
भक्त : जी
बाबा : कुछ सोचा था.
भक्त : नहीं.
बाबा : एड देखते हो, टीवी देखते हो. अलग-अलग ब्रांड बदल-बदल कर आ रही हैं. कभी स्पोर्ट्स कार आ रही हैं, कभी दूसरी कार आ रही हैं.
भक्त : जी
बाबा : कब देखी है तुमने.
भक्त : जी जब कंपनी जाता हूं, तो देखता हूं. नयी - नयी गाड़ियां
बाबा : मन करता है लेने का.
भक्त : जी
बाबा : तो देखना बंद कर तो, तुम्हारे पास भी आ जायेगी.
*टिप्स : छह*
बाबा महिला से. कहां से आयी हैं आप.
भक्त : जी बाबा रांची से. आपके चरणों में कोटि-कोटि प्रणाम.
बाबा : आप रांची में पहाड़ी वाले मंदिर कब गयी
भक्त : जी सावन में गयी थी.
बाबा : वहां पैसे कितने चढ़ाये थे गुल्लक में.
भक्त : जी बाबा 10 रुपये चढ़ाये थे.
बाबा : तो कृपा कैसे आयेगी. जाइये 40 और चढ़ाइये, कृपा आनी शुरू हो जायेगी.
*टिप्स : सात*
बाबा भक्त से : पूरी-छोले खाये कभी?
भक्त : जी बाबा जी खाये हैं. ऐसा करो, पूरी-छोले बना कर या खरीद कर दो- चार गरीबों को खिला दो, प्रभु की ज्यादा कृपा आयेगी.
*प्रभात खबर में प्रकाशित विजय पाठक की रिपोर्ट.*

----------


## amararya

यार कहा मैं  भी इस बाबा के चक्कर में अपने को फसा लिया 
धन्यवाद लगे रहिये 
बुराई का बखान भी बुरा होता है

----------


## Rated R

मित्र,अखबार में पढ़ा था की चारों तरफ से असफलता चखने के बाद इन्हें आध्यात्म(दैवीय शक्ति) की प्राप्ति हुई  थी..
      अब ये ज्यादा लोगों की मदद कररहे है तो लाज़मी बात है की इनपर ज्यादा  कार्य-बोझ  पड़ेगा.....और कार्य-बोझ  बढेगा तो लोकप्रियता और शत्रुता भी  बढ़ेगी.ठीक वैसे ही जैसे पाखंडी आसाराम बापू के साथ हुआ था......

   वैसे मैं बता दूं की मुझे इन चीजों में विश्वास नहीं है...मेरे लिए मेरे  ईश्वर,कुलदेवता और घर के बुजुर्ग ही भगवान् के सामान है...जब घर में ही  आशीर्वाद मिले  तो बाहर किन्ही बाबा के पास जाने की क्या जरूरत है??

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो के विचारो का स्वागत है जी ,,,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चेनलों के समपादकों को निर्मलबाबा के कार्यक्र्म के बाबत  भेजे गए मेल पे मीडिया की चुप्पी 

भड़ास4मीडिया की तरफ से स्टार न्यूज के शाजी जमां, न्यूज24 के अजीत अंजुम, आईबीएन7 के आशुतोष, साधना के एनके सिंह आदि को एक मेल भेजा गया जिसमें उनसे निर्मल बाबा पर अपना पक्ष रखने का अनुरोध किया गया था. लेकिन इन सारे संपादकों ने मेल को पी लिया. कोई जवाब नहीं दिया. सबकी बोलती बंद है. लगता है कि निर्मल बाबा के पैसे ने इन सबकी बोलती बंद कर दी है. निर्मल बाबा के पैसे के प्रति प्रतिबद्ध इन संपादकों ने अपनी इस करतूत के जरिए अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से देश में अंधविश्वास को बढ़ावा देने का पाप किया है. मीडिया का काम कहां अंधविश्वास और पोंगापंथ के खिलाफ जनता को जागरूक कर ढोंगियों का पर्दाफाश करना था तो अब इसके उलट रहा है. मीडिया और इसके महान संपादक ढोंगी बाबाओं की मार्केट अपग्रेड अपडेट करने में लगे हैं.
निर्मल बाबा साक्षात उदाहरण है. कैसे एक शख्स ने मीडिया को पैसे के बल पर खरीद लिया और संपादकों की बोलती बंद कर दी. विभिन्न मंचों से भाषण देने वाले ये तमाम महान संपादक अब चुप हैं. अब जरूरत इन संपादकों को घेरने और कोसने की है. मंचों पर तरह तरह से चिचियाने वाले इन संपादकों की फिलहाल बोलती बंद क्यों है, इसे आम पत्रकार और मीडिया के लोग खूब समझ रहे हैं. कायदे से इन संपादकों को आगे से नैतिकता आदि पर लेक्चर नहीं देना चाहिए. इन संपादकों के दांत खाने के और, दिखाने के और हैं, यह सब समझने लगे हैं. कारपोरेट घरानों की तरह मीडिया हाउस भी कारपोरेट हो गए हैं जिनका एक मात्र मकसद मुनाफा कमाना है. और, संपादकों की औकात मुनाफा कमाने के टूल वाले मार्केटिंग मैनेजरों से ज्यादा की नहीं रह गई है. उधर, टीवी न्यूज़ चैनलों की पैदाइश निर्मल बाबा को लेकर फेसबुक, ट्विटर, ब्लाग, वेब पर चर्चा तो खूब हो रही है, बाबा के ढोंग का पर्दाफाश किया जाने लगा है लेकिन ये महान संपादक अब तक चुप्पी साधे हुए हैं. चैनलों में सिर्फ एक न्यूज चैनल है, न्यूज एक्सप्रेस जिसने साहस दिखाते हुए निर्मल बाबा के खिलाफ प्रोग्राम शुरू कर दिया है. इसके लिए मुकेश कुमार बधाई के पात्र हैं. मुकेश कुमार ने भड़ास4मीडिया के भेजे मेल के जवाब में निर्मल बाबा पर न सिर्फ अपना पक्ष लिखकर भेजा बल्कि आश्वस्त भी किया कि उनका चैनल निर्मल बाबा के पाखंड के खिलाफ वेब मीडिया के अभियान में कंधे से कंधा मिलाकर साथ देगा.
संपादकों को भेजा गया पत्र यूं था...

विषय- न्यूज चैनलों पर निर्मल बाबा का साया और निर्मल बाबा पर चैनलों की माया.... आपकी राय चाहिए..

महोदय

निर्मल बाबा का जो फर्जी कार्यक्रम न्यूज चैनलों पर दिखाया जाता है, वह न्यूज चैनलों के टाप 50 कार्यक्रमों में शुमार हो रहा है. मतलब कि यह कार्यक्रम खूब टीआरपी बटोर रहा है. साथ ही यह प्रायोजित कार्यक्रम होने की वजह से पैसा भी दे रहा है. क्या न्यूज चैनलों को निर्मल बाबा की असलियत पर बहस कराने की जगह उनसे पैसे लेकर उन्हें महिमामंडित करने वाले कार्यक्रम दिखाने चाहिए? निर्मल बाबा पर चैनलों की माया और चैनलों पर निर्मल बाबा का साया... इस मुद्दे पर आपकी और बीईए की राय चाहिए. कृपया अपनी राय मेल के जरिए bhadas4media@gmail.com पर भिजवा दें ताकि उसका प्रकाशन भड़ास4मीडिया पर कराया जा सके. इस मुद्दे पर भड़ास पर हम लोग एक सीरिज प्रकाशित कर रहे हैं जिसे आप इस लिंक पर क्लिक करके पढ़ सकते हैं...

http://bhadas4media.com/component/se...e=all&limit=20

आभार
यशवंत
एडिटर
भड़ास4मीडिया

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फेश बूक से 

निर्मल बाबा को लेकर फेसबुक पर टीका टिप्पणी जारी है. आशीष कुमार अंशु और पंकज झा ने निर्मल बाबा के बारे में अपनी अपनी प्रतिक्रियाएं अपने अपने वॉल पर लिखी हैं. निर्मल बाबा से भरपूर पैसा लेकर उन्हें लगातार दिखाने वाले टीवी चैनलों को भी खूब कोसा जा रहा है. पंकज झा लिखते हैं कि पैसा देकर ईश्वर खरीदने की इच्छा रखने वाले अभागे हैं. आशीष अंशु कहते हैं कि अनैतिक पैसे की लालच में मीडिया वाले निर्मल बाबा को स्पेस देते हैं... पढ़िए...
Ashish Kumar 'Anshu' : ‎''निर्मल बाबा जैसे तथाकथित संत को ठग का आरोपी बनाकर एवं समाज में अंधविश्*वास फैलाने के आरोप में उन्*हें कैदखाना में डाल देना चाहिए। हिंदू धर्म के असली दुश्*मन हैं ये। एक बात और। जब तब नैतिकता का पाठ पढ़ाने वाले इलेक्*ट्रॉनिक चैनल, जो अनैतिक पैसे की लालच में निर्मल बाबा के विज्ञापन को स्*पेस देते हैं, जैसे - स्*टार न्*यूज, आइबीएन7, आजतक, न्*यूज 24, इंडियाटीवी, सहारा, साधना, इंडियान्*यूज, टोटल टीवी, पी7 आदि भी गुनाहगार हैं।''

Pankaj Jha : अभी अपने एक मित्र ने ध्यान दिलाया के हमें निर्मल बाबा का कोई इलाज़ ढूँढना चाहिए. वह ढोंगी हम मध्य और निम्न मध्य्वर्गीय लोगों को ना केवल जम कर चूना लगा रहा है बल्कि हिंदू धर्म को भी बदनाम कर रहा है. हमें बेहूदों के लुटने का कोई गम नहीं है. पैसा देकर इश्वर कृपा खरीदने की इच्छा रखने वाले अभागे हैं ही इसी लायक कि उन्हें अपने हाल पर छोड़ दिया जाय. लेकिन हां....इस निर्मल-कोमल-मखमल-खटमल जो भी मल हो ये कथित बाबा, प्लीज़ इसके बहाने हिंदू धर्म को बदनाम मत करें. इस धर्म में मेरी समझ से पोंगापंथ के लिए कोई जगह नहीं है. नटवरलाल कभी हमारा धर्मगुरु नहीं हो सकता.

----------


## badboy123455

*इसे पढकर कुछ लोग तो सबक लेंगे ही ,धन्यवाद चाँद भाई.......*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

एक ब्लॉग पे एक पाठक की टिप्पणी 
यह निर्मल नरूला एक छटा हुआ ठग है. यह फ्री में तुम्हे कृपा क्या खाक करेगा . ??
अगर तुम्हारे पास दो हज़ार रूपए नहीं है रो यह तुम्हे पास फटकने भी नहीं देगा . बेवकूफों जाग जाओ !! यह लोगों को उल्लू बना कर अपनी झोली भर रहा है. इस के चमचों ने ही इसे 1.7 करोड़ का चूना लगाया तब इसे पुलिस और अदालत की शरण में जाना पड़ा. उस वक्त कहाँ गयी इस की तीसरी आँख ??? हा हा हा हा .. ** ढोंगी कहीं का

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *इसे पढकर कुछ लोग तो सबक लेंगे ही ,धन्यवाद चाँद भाई.......*


जी भाई यही उद्देश्य है ,,,,

----------


## inder123in

> *सबसे पहले तो चाँद भाई को हमेशा की तरह नया और रोचक सूत्र बनाने की बधाई .....
> 
> ये टीवी वाले बाबाओ के पास जितना पैसा होता हा उतना तो आजकल के नगरसेठों के पास भी नहीं होता 
> 
> मैंने तो यहाँ तक सुना है की एक बाबा बड़े बड़े उद्यमियों को ब्याज पर पैसा देते है और इनके द्वारा चल रहे पैसों से करोड़ो रुपयों के काले धन को सफ़ेद किया जाता है तरीका क्या होता है ये तो मुझे नहीं मालुम पर ये सच है 
> 
> 
> 
> मैंने मल्लिका जी को यहाँ इसलिए कोट किया की उन्होंने बार बार मुझ गरीब का नाम क्यों लिया है उनसे आग्रह है की अगर कोई गलती हो गई है तो मुझे क्षमा कर दें 
> *




हा हा हा ग्रूप जी आप कोई भी मौका नही छोड़ना चाहते 

हा हा हा

----------


## inder123in

एक ओर बात चाँद  भाई  इनहोने तो पूरे भारत से शिवजी की मूर्ति ही हटवा दी है ये कहते है की शिवलिंग घर मे नही रखना चाहिए जबकि इतिहास गवाह है की सभी ज्योतिर्लिंग जो की राजाओं के राज्य मे भी हुआ करते है 

उच्च कोटी के ज्योतिषी व ऋषियों ने इन्हे सदा नमन  किया है

----------


## fun.lover

lo bhai .......ek mhari taraf se bhi.....

*नागपुर।* अजीबोगरीब उपाय बता कर लोगों की किसी भी तरह की समस्*याएं सुलझाने का दावा करने वाले निर्मल बाबा की मुसीबतें बढ़ती लग रही हैं। उनके खिलाफ जहां एक के बाद एक शिकायतें दर्ज हो रही हैं, वहींअब उन्*हें खुले आम चुनौती भी दी गई है। उन पर पैसे देकर लोगों से अपना महिमा मंडन कराने वाले बयान दिलवाने के आरोप भी लग रहे हैं। 



अंधश्रद्धा निर्मूलन समिति का कहना है कि निर्मल बाबा दैविक शक्ति का दावा करके लोगों का आर्थिक शोषण कर रहे हैं। यहां जारी बयान में समिति के कार्याध्यक्ष उमेश चौबे व हरीश देशमुख ने आरोप लगाया कि निर्मल बाबा का दैविक शक्ति का दावा खोखला, निराधार व धार्मिक प्रवृत्ति के कट्टरपंथी लोगों के लिए मानसिक रूप से गुमराह करने वाला है। उन्होंने आरोप लगाया कि टीवी चैनलों पर नकली भक्तों को पेश कर बाबा अपनी वाहवाही कराते हैं। समिति ने टीवी चैनलों पर चल रहे इन विज्ञापनों पर पाबंदी लगाने की मांग केंद्र सरकार से की है। उन्*होंने कहा कि यदि बाबा के पास वास्तव में चमत्कारिक शक्तियां हैं, तो वह अपनी शक्तियों के बल पर एक पापड़ भी तोड़ कर दिखा दें तो समिति उन्*हें 15 लाख रु. इनाम देगी।



उधर, लखनऊ और रायपुर में बाबा के खिलाफ पुलिस में शिकायत भी दर्ज करवाई गई है। रायपुर के डीडी नगर थाने में दर्ज शिकायत में टीवी चैनलों में दिखाए जा रहे 'थर्ड आई निर्मल बाबा' कार्यक्रम में लोगों की समस्याओं का समाधान करने का दावा करने वाले निर्मल बाबा पर पाखंडी होने का आरोप लगाया गया है। इसमें कहा गया है कि बाबा लोगों को अनर्गल उपाय बतलाकर उनके साथ धोखाधड़ी करके फीस के रूप में मोटी रकम वसूलते हैं। बाबा के बताए उपाय खोखले और भोलेभाले लोगों को गुमराह करने वाले हैं।


शिकायत दर्ज कराने वाले रविशंकर विश्वविद्यालय के पूर्व छात्रसंघ अध्यक्ष योगेन्द्र शंकर शुक्ला ने रायपुर में प्रेस वार्ता कर कहा है कि चैनलों में निर्मल बाबा को ईश्वर का अवतार व दुखों का हरण करने वाले बाबा के रूप में प्रचारित किया जा रहा है। वे लोगों को बताते हैं कि समस्याएं सुलझाने के लिए भजिया, समोसा खाएं या महंगे जूते पहने, महंगा पर्स जेब में रखें या नोटों की गड्डी तिजोरी में रखें। घर में शिवलिंग न रखें। ऐसे ही अनेक उपाय पूर्ण रूप से खोखले हैं और इनसे समस्या का समाधान नहीं होता बल्कि लोगों में अंधविश्वास जैसी भावना पनपती है। उन्*होंने कहा कि शिवलिंग को घर में न रखने की सलाह से उनकी धार्मिक भावना को ठेस पहुंची है। वे बरसों से शंकर के भक्त हैं और उनके जैसे अनेक लोग आहत हुए हैं। लखनऊ के गोमती नगर थाने में भी ऐसी ही शिकायत दर्ज हुई है।



उधर, कई टीवी सीरियल में काम कर चुकी जूनियर आर्टिस्ट निधि के हवाले से भी मीडिया में खबर आई है कि निर्मल बाबा  प्रारंभिक दिनों में ठगी का धंधा चमकाने के लिए ठग  नोएडा की फिल्म सिटी स्थित एक स्टूडियो में अपने प्रोग्राम की शूटिंग करवाते थे। उसमें बाबा के सामने जो लोग अपनी समस्या हल होने का दावा करते थे, वे लोग असली न होकर जूनियर आर्टिस्ट हुआ करते थे। निधि ने बताया कि उन जूनियर आर्टिस्टों की लिस्*ट में उसका भी नाम था।



निधि का कहना है कि निर्मल बाबा सवाल पूछने के लिये उसे 10 हजार रुपये देते थे। बाबा की पोल खोलते हुए निधि कहती हैं कि शुरू के दो महीने तक निर्मल बाबा ने अपने ही आदमियों और जूनियर आर्टिस्टों से प्रश्*न पुछवाया।

----------


## hardeepmaan

*भाई मैं बहुत दुखी हु क्या होगा हमारे लोगो का सच में बहुत दुःख होता है* central
*इन को ये नहीं पता की कृपा कैसे आएगी सरकार तो महगाई का साथ दे रही है* 

*
हे भगवान अब तो किसी को भेज*

----------


## coolmanofindia

bhai i am sry to say that but aap logo ne jo kuch bola sab thik tha par abhi tak mera koi carrier nahi tha but baba ki kripa se i got an new carrier ............................
:nono: 

jai baba ki

----------


## fun.lover

> bhai i am sry to say that but aap logo ne jo kuch bola sab thik tha par abhi tak mera koi carrier nahi tha but baba ki kripa se i got an new carrier ............................
> :nono: 
> 
> jai baba ki



jarorr hoga bhai.......... par yo to sanyog bhi to hai...... ib jab koi kuch mangega to do baten hovengi ya to thari mang poori hovegi ya nahi hovegi. yaani ki 50 % chance hone ke aur 50% chance na hone ke. to bhai agar 1000 adami gaye to 500 to gun gan karenge aur baaki ke 500 apni karmo ko dosh devenge. baba ji ko nahi. matbal baba ji ki to pau barah. khali bhalai milni hai burai to milni nahi. 

ab jaise main yo kahoo ki dekho aaj daftar jate samay jo tumane bura bola tha wo galat hai jao 4 samose kha lo dosh dhul jayega. to bhai seedhi se baat hai itne trafic me aisa ho nahi sakta ki aap kisi ko kuch bura bhala na kah do . bhale hi man hi man me kaho. 

to bhai ho gai na meri baat bhi sahi . to maan lo mujhe bhi mahatma

----------


## The Unique

चादँ भाई,एक जबरदस्त सुत्र बनाने के लिए आपको धन्यवाद।और इस पाखन्डी बाबा की तो ऐसी की तैसी। भले ही बाबा रामदेव कुछ भी गलत करते हो परन्तु उन्होँने कम से कम योग को पुरे विश्व मेँ प्रसिद्ध करने मेँ अपना काफी योगदान तो दिया है। पर निर्मल बाबा जैसे पाखन्डी बाबा तो न काम के है ना काज के और दुशमन इन्सानियतँ के।

----------


## Rajeev

निर्मल बाबा के बारें में आपके क्या विचार है चाँद भाई ....

----------


## pink pon

चंद्रशेखर जी (चाँद जी ) , बहुत ही अचाछा मुद्दा उठाया है आज सबी भारतियों को ये समझने की जरुरत है की आप स्वयं ही अपने भविष्य का रूप निर्धारित कर सकते है कोई आपकी किसी तरह की मदद् नाही कर सकता ,

----------


## pink pon

में यंहा पर एक बात अपने एक दोस्त की बताता हूँ एक दिन अचानक उसने टी वि पर निर्मल बाबा का प्रोग्राम देखा मेरा दोस्त (विपिन) एक समजदार आदमी है पर वह अभी तक बेरोजगार है जिस दिन उसने बाबा का प्रोग्राम देखा दूसरे दिन उसे किसी कंपनी से कॉल आया तो वह मुझे बताने लगा की ये बाबा का चमत्कार है मेने कहा ठीक है लेकिन जब वह इन्तेर्विएव देने गया तो पता चला की वो एक कांसेल्तंसी है जो कोई ट्रेनिंग के 50000 रु मन रही है उस दिन के बाद से विपिन ने कभी बाबा का नाम नहीं लिया 

ये सब इसीलिए बता रहा हूँ क्योंकि 
में नहीं चाहता की कोई भी अनच्विस्वासी हो जाये आप सब एक बात जान लीजिए की बिना म्हणत के किसी को कुछ नहीं मिल सकता

----------


## pink pon

बाबा लोगो का एक ही तरीका होता है नासमझ लोगो कि भिद में तीर चलाना किसी न किसी को तो घायल करेगा ही हर बात के दो ही संभव परिणाम है होगा या नहीं होगा अगर १०० लोगो में से २० का भी काम हो जाता है तो वो २० लोग अन्य १०० लोगो को बताते है और ये प्रक्रिया यूँही बदती जाती है

----------


## MALLIKA

> एक ओर बात चाँद  भाई  इनहोने तो पूरे भारत से शिवजी की मूर्ति ही हटवा दी है ये कहते है की शिवलिंग घर मे नही रखना चाहिए जबकि इतिहास गवाह है की सभी ज्योतिर्लिंग जो की राजाओं के राज्य मे भी हुआ करते है 
> 
> उच्च कोटी के ज्योतिषी व ऋषियों ने इन्हे सदा नमन  किया है



कुछ बाते तो इस बाबा की सही है !
जैसे शिवलिंग घर में नहीं रखा जाता है !
ताम्बे के लोटे से शिव लिंग पर जल नहीं चढ़ना चाहिए !

----------


## inder123in

देखो आपके लिए

----------


## inder123in

> कुछ बाते तो इस बाबा की सही है !जैसे शिवलिंग घर में नहीं रखा जाता है !ताम्बे के लोटे से शिव लिंग पर जल नहीं चढ़ना चाहिए !


मित्र मल्लिका जी क्या तांबे के लोटे से जल न  चढ़ना  का कोई प्रमाण है यदि है तो कृपया मुझे बताने का कष्ट करें

----------


## chandra shekher

> चंद्रशेखर जी (चाँद जी ) , बहुत ही अचाछा मुद्दा उठाया है आज सबी भारतियों को ये समझने की जरुरत है की आप स्वयं ही अपने भविष्य का रूप निर्धारित कर सकते है कोई आपकी किसी तरह की मदद् नाही कर सकता ,



read yatharthgeeta.com to know actual explanation of geeta.

----------


## MALLIKA

> मित्र मल्लिका जी क्या तांबे के लोटे से जल न  चढ़ना  का कोई प्रमाण है यदि है तो कृपया मुझे बताने का कष्ट करें


मित्र पुरानी कई किताबो में पढ़ा है की ताम्बे के लोटे से जल नहीं चढ़ाना चाहिए ( केवल  शिवलिंग पर )!

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*जय निर्मल बाबा मित्रो में निर्मल बाबा का भक्त हु .........और हमेशा रहूँगा इस देश में किसे नहीं पाखंडी कहा गया साईं बाबा जब थे तब उन्हें भी यही कहा गया था आज साईं बाबा का मंदिर भारत का तीसरा सबसे आमिर मंदिर है कालिदास जेसे महान लोग जूता पोलिश का काम किया करते थे

मेरा नाम sumit है मेरा व्यवसाय आज से एक साल पहले लगभग बंद होने की कगार पर था में बहुत परेशान था मेरी शादी हो चुकी है मेरी एक बेटी है शादी के बाद यदि कोई काम  नहीं चले उसे बंद करना पड़े तो केसा लगता होगा ये आप सब लोग जानते ही होंगे तब एक मित्र ने मुझे निर्मल बाबा के बारे में बताया मेने देखना शुरू किया दसवंत भेजना शुरू किया में जनवरी 2012  में समागम में भी गया जहा बाबा को साक्षात् देखा मेने और आज जब बाबा से जुड़े मुझे एक साल हो गए है आज मेरा व्यवसाय बहुत बढ़ चूका है आज मेरे कॉलेज की  5  शाखाये है है विभिन्न कस्बो में शहरो में कभी भी मुझे पेसे की कमी नहीं होती में वही करता हु जो बाबा कहते है शिव मंदिर  में दूध चढ़ाना जल चढ़ाना हनुमान मंदिर में बूंदी का प्रसाद चढ़ाना देवी मंदिर में गरीबो को फल फुल बाँटना आदि
में पहले बहुत तंत्र मंत्र करता था आज सब छोड़ चूका हु बस नियमित पूजा और मंदिर  जाता हु केवल इतना कर के मेने वो सब कुछ प् लिया जिसके लिए में कई सालो से भटक रहा था ये सब क्या है क्या ये बाबा की कृपा नहीं है पिछले माह में वैष्णो देवी गया था सब बाबा की कृपा से मेने बस बाबा के सामने जनवरी  माह में प्रार्थना की थी और बाबा की इसी कृपा हुई की फ़रवरी माह तक मुझे इतने पेसे मिल गए की में प्लेन से अमृतसर वैष्णो देवी मनसा देवी सब जगह गया और आशीर्वाद ले कर आया में आज तक में इतना नहीं घुमा आज तक प्लेन में नहीं बेठा ये सब अब क्यों हो रहा है क्या यह बाबा का आशीर्वाद नहीं है

निर्मल बाबा कहते क्या है --- मंदिर जाओ वह से जो कृपा मिलाती है वो कही नहीं मिलाती इसमे गलत क्या है -- तंत्र मंत्र  वही कर सकता है जिसे इनका सही उच्चारण आता हो हर व्यक्ति तंत्र मंत्र नहीं कर सकता पर हर व्यक्ति मंदिर तो जा सकता है बाबा ने उन पंडितो की दुकान बंद कर दी है जो तंत्र मंत्र भविष्य बता कर कालाबाजारी करते थे आज जो भी मीडिया में आ रहा है यह सब उन्ही लोगो की करतूत है

बाबा कहते है गरीबो को दान करो में पूछता हु एक पंडित से पूजा कराने से ज्यादा कृपा आयेगी या गरीबो को दान देने से हमारे हन्दू धर्म में तो दान धर्म को बड़ा पुण्य का काम माना गया है तो बाबा इसमे गलत क्या कहते है हा बाबा दसवंत के लेते है तो ये तो युगों युगों से चला आ रहा है हम अपनी कमाई  का दसवा हिस्सा भगवन को चडाते है ही और बाबा किसी को जोर नहीं देते दसवंत भेजने के लिए जिसे भेजना है वो भेजे

समागम में जाने के लिए 2000  प्रति  व्यक्ति  का लगता है तो वह पर भवन का खर्च लगता है जो लोग व्यवस्था करते है उनका खर्च लगता है और जो प्रोग्राम बाबा टी वी में प्रसारित करते है उसका भी तो अच्चा खासा पैसा देना होता है उन चनलो को बाकि जो बचा वो बाबा का पैसा होता है तो हम ये क्यों भूल  रहे है की बाबा अपना आशीर्वाद भी तो देते है*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*बाबा चोरी करने से माना करते है बाबा लोगो को सही रस्ते में ले जाते है बाबा कहते है की ऊपर से कुछ और और अन्दर से कुछ और इसे जो लोग रहते है उनकी तरक्की नहीं हो सकती तो एसा कितने लोग करते है जो राम राम तो करते है पर गरीबो पर जुल्म अत्याचार करते है दूसरो को लुटते है बाबा उन्हें कहते है ऊपर वाला सब देख रहा है आज तुम बुरा कर रहे हो कल तुम्हारा बुरा  होगा अगर निर्मल बाबा गलत काम कर रहे है तो उन्हें भी ऊपर वाले से दर तो लगता होगा क्योंकि ये तो सच है मित्रो की स्वर्ग भी यही है और नरक भी यही है हर इन्सान को अपने कर्म यही भोग के जाना होता है

बाबा के वही लोग विरोधी है जो लोग तंत्र मंत्र और पूजा पाठ कराकर अपना जीवन चलते है क्योंकि निर्मल बाबा से जुड़ने के बाद उनकी दुकाने बंद हो रही है

बाबा कहते है की हम किसी भी धार्मिक स्थान जाते है तो वहा से कोई फोटो या कुछ इसी चिसे के आते है जिन्हें हम बाद में भूल जाते है ये उन शक्तियों का अपमान नहीं है आज हर घर में गीता रामायण है पर उसे पढ़ते कितने है क्या ये उन धार्मिक पुस्तकों का अपमान नहीं है बाबा उन्हें हटाने कहते है तो इसमे गलत क्या है आज किसके पास टाइम है यहाँ तो हर कोई व्यस्त है

में बस इतना जनता हु की बाबा जी से जुड़ने के बाद मेने वो पा लिया जिसके लिए भटक रहा था आज में खुश हु कोई परेशानी नहीं है यश है धन है और सबसे बढ़कर शांति है इसलिए में बाबा को साईं बाबा का दूत मानता हु और हा मित्रो में कोई बाबा की मंडली का आदमी नहीं हु और न ही जूनियर आर्टिस्ट हु में एक साधारण इंसान हु आप मेरे बारे में फेसबुक में देख सकते है ये है मेरा लिंक और इस साईट के बहुत से लोग मुझे अच्छे से जानते है

जय निर्मल बाबा ...........निर्मल दरबार की जय

SUMIT

*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> देखो आपके लिए


वाह भाई वाह समाधान पढ़के मजा आ गया. 
अब मैं भी ऐसा ही करूंगा पता नहीं मेरे उपर काम करेगा या नहीं. क्योंकि सबके लिए उपाय अलग अलग होते है, हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## coolmanofindia

dekhao bhai apne jo bola wo bhi thik hi hai

par meri ek request hai jab mera carrier setel ho jayega tab aap log meri burai mat karna an aap log bhi mera sath dena main apni kamai ka ek hissa antarvasna mai bhi duunga an aap log bhi mera ad karna




> jarorr hoga bhai.......... par yo to sanyog bhi to hai...... ib jab koi kuch mangega to do baten hovengi ya to thari mang poori hovegi ya nahi hovegi. yaani ki 50 % chance hone ke aur 50% chance na hone ke. to bhai agar 1000 adami gaye to 500 to gun gan karenge aur baaki ke 500 apni karmo ko dosh devenge. baba ji ko nahi. matbal baba ji ki to pau barah. khali bhalai milni hai burai to milni nahi. 
> 
> ab jaise main yo kahoo ki dekho aaj daftar jate samay jo tumane bura bola tha wo galat hai jao 4 samose kha lo dosh dhul jayega. to bhai seedhi se baat hai itne trafic me aisa ho nahi sakta ki aap kisi ko kuch bura bhala na kah do . bhale hi man hi man me kaho. 
> 
> to bhai ho gai na meri baat bhi sahi . to maan lo mujhe bhi mahatma

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो के विचारो का हार्दिक स्वागत है ,,,आप सब के विचार से ही नेट से ली गयी सामग्री अच्छे सूत्र मैं बदल रही है ,,पुनः बोलना चाहूँगा की सभी के विचारो का स्वागत है ,,अपने अपने विचार देते रहे आप सब ,,,,

----------


## SUNIL1107

जय हो चंदू भैया की जय हो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र मल्लिका जी क्या तांबे के लोटे से जल न  चढ़ना  का कोई प्रमाण है यदि है तो कृपया मुझे बताने का कष्ट करें


मैंने शिव लिंग घर मैं ना रखना ओर तांबे के लोटे से जल ना अर्पित करना इस तरह की बाते किसी प्रमाणिक धार्मिक पुस्तक मैं देखि नहीं है ,,फिर भी सभी के विचारो का स्वागत है ।

----------


## MALLIKA

> *जय निर्मल बाबा मित्रो में निर्मल बाबा का भक्त हु .........और हमेशा रहूँगा इस देश में किसे नहीं पाखंडी कहा गया साईं बाबा जब थे तब उन्हें भी यही कहा गया था आज साईं बाबा का मंदिर भारत का तीसरा सबसे आमिर मंदिर है कालिदास जेसे महान लोग जूता पोलिश का काम किया करते थे
> 
> मेरा नाम sumit है मेरा व्यवसाय आज से एक साल पहले लगभग बंद होने की कगार पर था में बहुत परेशान था मेरी शादी हो चुकी है मेरी एक बेटी है शादी के बाद यदि कोई काम  नहीं चले उसे बंद करना पड़े तो केसा लगता होगा ये आप सब लोग जानते ही होंगे तब एक मित्र ने मुझे निर्मल बाबा के बारे में बताया मेने देखना शुरू किया दसवंत भेजना शुरू किया में जनवरी 2012  में समागम में भी गया जहा बाबा को साक्षात् देखा मेने और आज जब बाबा से जुड़े मुझे एक साल हो गए है आज मेरा व्यवसाय बहुत बढ़ चूका है आज मेरे कॉलेज की  5  शाखाये है है विभिन्न कस्बो में शहरो में कभी भी मुझे पेसे की कमी नहीं होती में वही करता हु जो बाबा कहते है शिव मंदिर  में दूध चढ़ाना जल चढ़ाना हनुमान मंदिर में बूंदी का प्रसाद चढ़ाना देवी मंदिर में गरीबो को फल फुल बाँटना आदि
> में पहले बहुत तंत्र मंत्र करता था आज सब छोड़ चूका हु बस नियमित पूजा और मंदिर  जाता हु केवल इतना कर के मेने वो सब कुछ प् लिया जिसके लिए में कई सालो से भटक रहा था ये सब क्या है क्या ये बाबा की कृपा नहीं है पिछले माह में वैष्णो देवी गया था सब बाबा की कृपा से मेने बस बाबा के सामने जनवरी  माह में प्रार्थना की थी और बाबा की इसी कृपा हुई की फ़रवरी माह तक मुझे इतने पेसे मिल गए की में प्लेन से अमृतसर वैष्णो देवी मनसा देवी सब जगह गया और आशीर्वाद ले कर आया में आज तक में इतना नहीं घुमा आज तक प्लेन में नहीं बेठा ये सब अब क्यों हो रहा है क्या यह बाबा का आशीर्वाद नहीं है
> 
> निर्मल बाबा कहते क्या है --- मंदिर जाओ वह से जो कृपा मिलाती है वो कही नहीं मिलाती इसमे गलत क्या है -- तंत्र मंत्र  वही कर सकता है जिसे इनका सही उच्चारण आता हो हर व्यक्ति तंत्र मंत्र नहीं कर सकता पर हर व्यक्ति मंदिर तो जा सकता है बाबा ने उन पंडितो की दुकान बंद कर दी है जो तंत्र मंत्र भविष्य बता कर कालाबाजारी करते थे आज जो भी मीडिया में आ रहा है यह सब उन्ही लोगो की करतूत है
> 
> बाबा कहते है गरीबो को दान करो में पूछता हु एक पंडित से पूजा कराने से ज्यादा कृपा आयेगी या गरीबो को दान देने से हमारे हन्दू धर्म में तो दान धर्म को बड़ा पुण्य का काम माना गया है तो बाबा इसमे गलत क्या कहते है हा बाबा दसवंत के लेते है तो ये तो युगों युगों से चला आ रहा है हम अपनी कमाई  का दसवा हिस्सा भगवन को चडाते है ही और बाबा किसी को जोर नहीं देते दसवंत भेजने के लिए जिसे भेजना है वो भेजे
> 
> समागम में जाने के लिए 2000  प्रति  व्यक्ति  का लगता है तो वह पर भवन का खर्च लगता है जो लोग व्यवस्था करते है उनका खर्च लगता है और जो प्रोग्राम बाबा टी वी में प्रसारित करते है उसका भी तो अच्चा खासा पैसा देना होता है उन चनलो को बाकि जो बचा वो बाबा का पैसा होता है तो हम ये क्यों भूल  रहे है की बाबा अपना आशीर्वाद भी तो देते है*





> *बाबा चोरी करने से माना करते है बाबा लोगो को सही रस्ते में ले जाते है बाबा कहते है की ऊपर से कुछ और और अन्दर से कुछ और इसे जो लोग रहते है उनकी तरक्की नहीं हो सकती तो एसा कितने लोग करते है जो राम राम तो करते है पर गरीबो पर जुल्म अत्याचार करते है दूसरो को लुटते है बाबा उन्हें कहते है ऊपर वाला सब देख रहा है आज तुम बुरा कर रहे हो कल तुम्हारा बुरा  होगा अगर निर्मल बाबा गलत काम कर रहे है तो उन्हें भी ऊपर वाले से दर तो लगता होगा क्योंकि ये तो सच है मित्रो की स्वर्ग भी यही है और नरक भी यही है हर इन्सान को अपने कर्म यही भोग के जाना होता है
> 
> बाबा के वही लोग विरोधी है जो लोग तंत्र मंत्र और पूजा पाठ कराकर अपना जीवन चलते है क्योंकि निर्मल बाबा से जुड़ने के बाद उनकी दुकाने बंद हो रही है
> 
> बाबा कहते है की हम किसी भी धार्मिक स्थान जाते है तो वहा से कोई फोटो या कुछ इसी चिसे के आते है जिन्हें हम बाद में भूल जाते है ये उन शक्तियों का अपमान नहीं है आज हर घर में गीता रामायण है पर उसे पढ़ते कितने है क्या ये उन धार्मिक पुस्तकों का अपमान नहीं है बाबा उन्हें हटाने कहते है तो इसमे गलत क्या है आज किसके पास टाइम है यहाँ तो हर कोई व्यस्त है
> 
> में बस इतना जनता हु की बाबा जी से जुड़ने के बाद मेने वो पा लिया जिसके लिए भटक रहा था आज में खुश हु कोई परेशानी नहीं है यश है धन है और सबसे बढ़कर शांति है इसलिए में बाबा को साईं बाबा का दूत मानता हु और हा मित्रो में कोई बाबा की मंडली का आदमी नहीं हु और न ही जूनियर आर्टिस्ट हु में एक साधारण इंसान हु आप मेरे बारे में फेसबुक में देख सकते है ये है मेरा लिंक और इस साईट के बहुत से लोग मुझे अच्छे से जानते है
> 
> जय निर्मल बाबा ...........निर्मल दरबार की जय
> ...


मित्र मैं आपकी कुछ बातो से सहमत हूँ !
आपसे पहली पोस्ट में भी मैंने कहा है की बाबा  कुछ बाते तो सही कहते है !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*सुमित भाई* आपका बिज़नस सेटल हो गया ये सुनके काफी खुशी हुई ,,आप 1 साल पहले काफी परेशान थे ,,आपसे गुजारिश है की कुछ पोस्ट अपने मूवी वाले सूत्र पे मारे इस तरह तन्हा रखना अच्छी बात नहीं भाई ।

----------


## MALLIKA

> मैंने शिव लिंग घर मैं ना रखना ओर तांबे के लोटे से जल ना अर्पित करना इस तरह की बाते किसी प्रमाणिक धार्मिक पुस्तक मैं देखि नहीं है ,,फिर भी सभी के विचारो का स्वागत है ।


मान्यता के अनुसार तीन देव है जिनको त्रिदेव कहा जाता है !
ब्रम्हा , विष्णु ,  महेश !
  तीनो देवता अपने गुण के आधार पर पहचाने जाते है !

ब्रम्हा जी श्रृष्टि का निर्माण करते है !

विष्णु जी उस श्रृष्टि का पालन-पोषण करते है !

  और महेश ( शिव जी ) उस श्रृष्टि नाशवर और प्राकृतिक विरुद्ध चीजो का संहार करते है !


ब्रम्हा जी की पूजा घर में क्यूँ नहीं की जाती है ?????????
  दुनिया में उनका एक मात्र मंदिर पुष्कर में है !

  घर में मात्र विष्णु जी की आराधना की जाती है क्यूंकि वो स्वयं लक्ष्मी जी के पति है !
  पति जहा जायेंगे पत्नी खुद ही वह आ जाएँगी ! और भक्त को श्री , धन , धान्य से पूर्ण करते है !

  उसी तरह शिव स्वयम अवघड दानी है ! शमशान की भभूत लपेटे हुए उनका रौद्र रूप है !
  अब भाई लोगो जैसे देवता की पूजा घर पर करोगे ! वैसा ही फल भी पाओगे !
  जिस भी घर में शिवलिंग होता है !वह मानसिक शांति नहीं होगी !
जबकि शिव जी की फोटो पर कोई विवाद नहीं है !

  अब दूसरा पहलु देखिये ! मंदिरों में सबसे ज्यादा उर्जा शिवलिंग में होती है !
  अगर आपका सर दर्द कर रहा हो तो शिवलिंग के पास बैठ कर देखिये !
  कुछ देर के बाद आप खुद को पहले तरो-तजा महसूस करेंगे !
इसलिए कुछ देवता मंदिर में ही पूजे जाते है !
जैसे शिव जी , शनि महाराज !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छी जानकारी दी है आपने जी ,,,,मल्लिका जी

----------


## happykhus

सबसे पहले तो एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिये आपको बधाई 
किसी पर विश्वास उसके आपने उपर निर्भर करता है 
ना मानो तो एक पत्थर मानो तो भगवान 

परन्तु मेरा एक विचार है 
भगवान तो हर इंसान मे होता है 
पर कभी कोई इंसान भगवान नहीं बन सकता

----------


## Bhai G

मल्लिका जी सभी इंसान में कुछ न कुछ अच्छाइया होती हे  .......सभी इंसान कुछ न कुछ बात तो सही कहते हे .............फिर ये बाबा  है पुरे खेले खिलाये ..............तो फिर इनकी कुछ बाते सही हो तो इसमें  आश्चर्य कैसा .........अगर सभी बाते गलत करे तो फिर इन्हें पूछेगा कौन  ...........इनके समागम में आएगा कौन ...............इनको फीस देगा कौन  ..........इनको जमा करने के लिए करोडो रुपये आयेंगे कहाँ से 


> मित्र मैं आपकी कुछ बातो से सहमत हूँ !
> आपसे पहली पोस्ट में भी मैंने कहा है की बाबा  कुछ बाते तो सही कहते है !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जी हाँ उचित बात बोली आपने भाई जी ,,,सुमित भाई काफी कोशिश कर रहे थे मेरे को फोन पे भी बताया था ,,पूर्ण सफलता आपके  सार्थक कार्य पे ही संभव है ॥

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका जी सभी इंसान में कुछ न कुछ अच्छाइया होती हे  .......सभी इंसान कुछ न कुछ बात तो सही कहते हे .............फिर ये बाबा  है पुरे खेले खिलाये ..............तो फिर इनकी कुछ बाते सही हो तो इसमें  आश्चर्य कैसा .........अगर सभी बाते गलत करे तो फिर इन्हें पूछेगा कौन  ...........इनके समागम में आएगा कौन ...............इनको फीस देगा कौन  ..........इनको जमा करने के लिए करोडो रुपये आयेंगे कहाँ से


जी मैं आपकी  बात से सहमत हूँ !

----------


## satyabrat

:mirch:Danik Bhasker 12 April 2012  is say  Andhvishwash Nermulan Samite (ANIS)  nirmal baba for 15 lakh rs is  Bhuja papad Fod changing

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :mirch:Danik Bhasker 12 April 2012  is say  Andhvishwash Nermulan Samite (ANIS)  nirmal baba for 15 lakh rs is  Bhuja papad Fod changing



अच्छी जानकारी देने के लिये धन्यवाद ,,इस समिति ने पहले भी कई बाबाओ की पतलून उतारी है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो के विचारो का स्वागत है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लोगो को गुमराह कर उनकी मेहनत की कमाई का 10% ठगते है ये बाबा ????
*निर्मल दरबार में  जमसेदपुर शहर से गये 3.89 करोड़*जमशेदपुर : पूरे देश में चर्चित भगवान के दूत माने जाने वाले निर्मल बाबा के जमशेदपुर में भी अनुयायियों की कमी नहीं है. उनके हजारों चाहने वाले इस शहर में है जो उनको भगवान की तरह पूजते हैं.इसका अंदाजा इसी बात से लगाया जा सकता है कि निर्मल बाबा के पंजाब नेशनल बैंक के सिर्फ एक एकाउंट नंबर पर जो कि निर्मल बाबा के लिए अधिकृत दो बैंकों में से एक है, उसमें एक साल में 3.89 करोड़ रुपये ट्रांसफर किये गये हैं. यहीं नहीं, हर दिन 30 से 40 लोग उनके एकाउंट में रुपया डालने के लिए आते हैं. कोई एक हजार रुपये डालता है तो कोई दस हजार तो कोई पचास हजार रुपये तक डाल चुका है.निर्मल बाबा कहते हैं कि जो भी तुम्हारी आमदनी है उसका दसवां हिस्सा (दशवंत) उनके पंजाब नेशनल बैंक के एकाउंट में कैश जमा करो. राशि पंजाब नेशनल बैंक और आइसीआइसीआइ के एकाउंट में डालने को कहा जाता है. पंजाब नेशनल बैंक के एकाउंट में सिर्फ एक साल में 3.89 करोड़ रुपये जमा हुए हैं. आइसीआइसीआइ बैंक के आंकड़े नहीं मिल पाये है.बैंक ड्राफ्ट के जरिये भी लोग अपना दशवंत सीधे निर्मल बाबा को भेज रहे हैं. हालात यह है कि अन्य भगवान की तुलना में इन दिनों निर्मल बाबा की तस्वीरों के पोस्टर या फोटो या फोटो फ्रेम ज्यादा बिक रहे हैं. जमशेदपुर में ऐसे पोस्टरों के सप्लायरों ने बताया कि करीब 12 हजार कॉपी हर दिन वे लोग जमशेदपुर के विभिन्न स्टॉल में सप्लाइ करते हैं.हर दिन दुकानदार उनसे माल लेने के लिए आ जाते हैं.एक सप्लायर सिर्फ 3000 से 3500 तक के पोस्टर की सप्लाइ करता है.ऐसे तीन सप्लायर और है और कुछ लोग कोलकाता से भी इसे मंगाते हैं.जमशेदपुर में काले रंग का वॉलेट (मर्दो के मनी पर्स) और महिलाओं के काले रंग का पर्स भी आउट ऑफ स्टॉक है.इसकी वजह है कि निर्मल बाबा कहते हैं कि अगर काला पर्स या बैग रखोगे तो धन बढ़ेगा.निर्मल बाबा कहते हैं कि यदि तुम्हारे पास लॉकर है तो लॉकर की दायीं ओर दस रुपये के नये नोटों की गड्डी रखो.इससे कृपा आयेगी.स्टेट बैंक ऑफ इंडिया जमशेदपुर में कैश का मुख्य केंद्र है. वहां के मुख्य शाखा में दस रुपये के नोटों की गड्डी की डिमांड आ रही है. हर दिन 25 से 30 लोग जरूर इस तरह की गड्डी की मांग कर रहे हैं.पूर्णिमा, अमावस्या में स्पेशल काउंटर खोलना पड़ता है : पीएनबी
पंजाब नेशनल बैंक के सीनियर मैनेजर बी मांझी ने बताया कि काफी लोग पैसे लेकर निर्मल बाबा के एकाउंट में ट्रांसफर करते हैं. सामान्य दिनों में सिर्फ बिष्टुपुर के मुख्य ब्रांच पर 30 से 40 लोग हजारों रुपये भेजते है. पूर्णिमा, अमावस्या जैसे पर्व त्योहार व शुभ दिनों में तो भीड़ काफी हो जाती है. इसके लिए स्पेशल काउंटर तक खोलना पड़ता है. गौरतलब है कि जमशेदपुर में पंजाब नेशनल बैंक की छह शाखाएं कार्यरत है.भगवान से ज्यादा बिकती हैं बाबा की तसवीरें : होलसेलर
फोटो व तस्वीरों के करीब चार पुश्त से कारोबार करने वाले होलसेलर साकची के भोलानाथ जायसवाल ने बताया कि भगवान से ज्यादा निर्मल बाबा की तस्वीर बिक रही है. सितंबर के बाद से तो इसकी बिक्री में बेतहाशा बढ़ोत्तरी हुई. पहले तो लोगों का डिमांड आने लगा तो हम लोगों ने कंप्यूटर से डाउन लोड कर फ्रेमिंग कर बनाकर बेचना शुरू किया.लेकिन अचानक से सप्लाइ से ज्यादा डिमांड होने लगी तो फिर कंपनियों से संपर्क कर हम लोगों ने तस्वीरों को बेचना शुरू किया. आज उनकी तस्वीर 20 से 250 रुपये तक के बाजार में उपलब्ध है. सिर्फ मैं तीन से साढ़े तीन हजार तस्वीर हर दिन सप्लाइ कर रहा हूं. ऐसे जुगसलाई व साकची में दो और सप्लायर है, जिसके हालात भी उसी तरह है. वहीं कई लोग सीधे कोलकाता से इसे मंगाते हैं.लगन में काला बैग नहीं बिकता था, लेकिन अभी मांग पूरी करना मुश्किल : श्रीलेदर्स
श्रीलेदर्स के बिष्टुपुर शाखा के प्रबंधक जॉन सेन ने प्रभात खबर को बताया कि काले रंग के बैग व पर्स की सप्लाइ हम लोग काफी मुश्किल से कर पा रहे हैं. 90 फीसदी काला बैग व पर्स ही मांग की जा रही है. लगन में आम तौर पर काला बैग या पर्स नहीं बिकता था, लेकिन आज भी लोग यहीं मांग रहे हैं. साथ में लोग निर्मल बाबा की चर्चा करते हैं.दस की गड्डी का डिमांड है : स्टेट बैंक
स्टेट बैंक के एजीएम विकास कुमार ने बताया कि दस के नोटों की गड्डी काफी ज्यादा मांगी जा रही है. कोई यह बोलकर नही लेता है कि निर्मल बाबा के लिए ले रहे है, लेकिन मुख्य शाखा में कई लोग इस तरह के नोटों का बंडल लेने आते जरूर है.-ब्रजेश सिंह-

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ओह ये बाबागिरी मैं इतनी रकम कमा ली ,,सवाल ये है की ये जनहित मैं कार्य करते है या अपने हित मैं ????? पेसा निर्मल दरबार के खाते से बाबा जी के अकाउंट मैं ट्रांसफर ,,वाह रे वाह बाबा 

*एक एकाउंट में 109 करोड़*





निर्मल दरबार के नाम से यह राशि सिर्फ जनवरी से अप्रैल पहले हफ्ते तक जमा हुई
रांची : निर्मल जीत सिंह नरूला उर्फ निर्मल बाबा की आय के दो स्त्रोत हैं. पहला निर्मल दरबार के समागम में भाग लेने के लिए निबंधन शुल्क और दूसरा दसवंद. निबंधन शुल्क दो हजार रुपये प्रति व्यक्ति (दो वर्ष से ऊपर के भक्त का भी पूरा पैसा) लगता है.
जबकि दसवंद (इसकी राशि पूर्णिमा के पहले जमा करनी होती है) है अपनी आय का 10वां हिस्सा. बाबा और निर्मल दरबार के तीन बैंकों में खाते हैं. ये खाते हैं पंजाब नेशनल बैंक, आइसीआइसीआइ और यश बैंक में.
प्रभात खबर को इन बैंकों में से दो प्रमुख बैंक के खाते का हिसाब हाथ लगा है. इस खाते को देखें, तो इसमें सिर्फ इस वर्ष (जनवरी 2012 से अप्रैल 2012 के पहले हफ्ते तक) 109 करोड़ रुपये जमा हुए हैं. रोज लगभग 1.11 करोड़. न सिर्फ झारखंड-बिहार-बंगाल से, बल्कि पूरे देश में इस खाते में पैसे डाले गये हैं.
एक निजी बैंक के खाते में 12 अप्रैल 2012 को 14.93 करोड़ रुपये (कुल 14,93,50, 913.89 रुपये) जमा हुए हैं. वह भी सुबह 9.30 बजे से एक बजे तक. शाम तक इस खाते में करीब 16 करोड़ जमा किये गये. इस बैंक खाते का पता है निर्मल दरबार,,,,*****************दिल्  ी 
25 करोड़ फिक्स्ड डिपोजिट
एक प्रमुख बैंक में बाबा के नाम 25 करोड़ रुपये का फिक्स्ड डिपोजिटभी है. इन खातों में से किसी नीलम कपूर के नाम से ड्राफ्ट बनवाये गये हैं. इसके अलावा कुछ दूसरी कंपनियों के नाम से भी ड्राफ्ट बनाये गये हैं. जानकारी के मुताबिक निर्मल बाबा खुद दो तरह के खातों का संचालन करते हैं.
एक बैंकखाता अपने नाम (निर्मलजीत सिंह नरूला) और दूसरा खाता निर्मल दरबार के नाम से हैं. निर्मल दरबार के खातों में भक्तों द्वारा रुपया जमा कराये जाने के बाद बाबा उसे अपने खाते में ट्रांसफर कर देते हैं.
सुषमा नरूला नोमिनी हैं
खातो में सुषमा नरूला का नाम नोमिनी के रूप में दर्ज है. वह निर्मल बाबा की पत्नी हैं. निर्मल दरबार के खाते में जमा कराये गये 109 करोड़ रुपये में से 14.87 रुपये के ड्राफ्ट बनवाये गये. यह ड्राफ्ट डीएलएफ-जीके रेजीडेंसी के नाम से था. डीएलएफ-जीके रेजीडेंसी गुड़गांव में स्थित है और यहां के मकान काफी महंगे बिकते हैं.
बाबा ने अपने इसी बैंक में जमा रुपयों में से मार्च के प्रथम सप्ताह में 53 करोड़ रुपये एक निजी बैंक में ट्रांसफर कर दिये. मार्च में ही नीलम कपूर के नाम से 1.60 करोड़ रुपये ट्रांसफर किये गये. बाबा के खाते से अगस्त 2011 में कंपिटेंट होल्डिंग प्राइवेट लिमिटेड के नाम 17.89 करोड़ रुपये का ड्राफ्ट बनाया गया. इसके अलावा एस सालू कंस्ट्रक्शन प्राइवेट लिमिटेड के नाम भी 80 लाख रुपये ट्रांसफर किये गये.
एक दूसरे बैंक में हर दिन एक करोड़
एक दूसरे प्रमुख निजी बैंक में 12 अप्रैल की शाम तक 16 करोड़ रुपये जमा कराये गये. इस बैंक में देश भर में औसतन रोज सात सौ इंट्री होती है और 80 फीसदी से ज्यादा राशि नकद जमा की जाती है. इस खाते से पिछले चार दिनों से न तो किसी राशि की निकासी हुई है और न ही दूसरे खाते में ट्रांसफर.
जमशेदपुर से गये 3.89 करोड़
निर्मल बाबा के एक प्रमुख बैंक के एकाउंट नंबर पर जमशेदपुर से एक साल में गये हैं 3.89 करोड़. हर दिन 30 से 40 लोग उनके एकाउंट में रुपये डालने के लिए आते हैं. कोई एक हजार रुपये डालता है, तो कोई 10 हजार. तो कोई पचास हजार रुपये तक डाल चुका है. बैंक ड्राफ्ट के जरिये भी लोग अपना दसवंद सीधे निर्मल बाबा को भेज रहे हैं.
बाबा का खर्च कितना
निर्मल बाबा के समागम पर मामूली ही खर्च होते हैं. समागम काफी कम देर के लिए होता है. इस कारण इनडोर हाल या स्टेडियम के लिए काफी कम पैसे देने पड़ते हैं. सिर्फ आडियो-विजुअल और सुरक्षा पर ही राशि खर्च होती है. न्यूज चैनलों पर विज्ञापन का निर्मल बाबा का खर्च कुछ अधिक है.
यह राशि चैनल की हैसियत के हिसाब से तय होती है. यह राशि 25 हजार से 5.5 लाख रुपये प्रति एपिसोड तक होती है. बाबा के चैनलों पर जितने भी कार्यक्रमहोते हैं, पेड होते हैं. यानी निर्मल बाबा इसके लिए चैनलों को पैसे देते हैं.
बाबा के कैसे-कैसे भक्त
समागम में भाग लेने के लिए सिर्फ आम लोग नहीं जाते, बड़े-बड़े अधिकारी, राजनेता, साफ्टवेयर इंजीनियर भी वहां पहुंचते हैं. एक समागम में आयकर विभाग के एक अधिकारी से बाबा ने अजीब सवाल किये. उनसे पूछा : आपने भुट्टा कब खाया.
भक्त ने कहा, 10 दिन पहले. बाबा ने पूछा, भुट्टा बेचनेवाले से कुछ विवाद हुआ था क्या, उक्त अधिकारी ने कहा, नहीं. फिर कहा : बाबा मैं परेशान हूं, कोई कृपा नहीं हो रही है, तो बाबा ने कहा : कुछ भुट्टा लेकर गरीबों में बांट दो. तुम्हारे सारे काम बन जायेंगे.
- राशि गयी कहां -
निर्मल दरबार के खाते से निर्मलजीत सिंह के खाते में

----------


## Chandrshekhar

25 करोड़ फिक्स्ड डिपोजिट
एक प्रमुख बैंक में बाबा के नाम 25 करोड़ रुपये का फिक्स्ड डिपोजिटभी है. इन खातों में से किसी नीलम कपूर के नाम से ड्राफ्ट बनवाये गये हैं. इसके अलावा कुछ दूसरी कंपनियों के नाम से भी ड्राफ्ट बनाये गये हैं. जानकारी के मुताबिक निर्मल बाबा खुद दो तरह के खातों का संचालन करते हैं.
एक बैंकखाता अपने नाम (निर्मलजीत सिंह नरूला) और दूसरा खाता निर्मल दरबार के नाम से हैं. निर्मल दरबार के खातों में भक्तों द्वारा रुपया जमा कराये जाने के बाद बाबा उसे अपने खाते में ट्रांसफर कर देते हैं.
नोमिनी - सुषमा नरूला  
खातो में सुषमा नरूला का नाम नोमिनी के रूप में दर्ज है. वह निर्मल बाबा की पत्नी हैं. निर्मल दरबार के खाते में जमा कराये गये 109 करोड़ रुपये में से 14.87 रुपये के ड्राफ्ट बनवाये गये. यह ड्राफ्ट डीएलएफ-जीके रेजीडेंसी के नाम से था. डीएलएफ-जीके रेजीडेंसी गुड़गांव में स्थित है और यहां के मकान काफी महंगे बिकते हैं.
बाबा ने अपने इसी बैंक में जमा रुपयों में से मार्च के प्रथम सप्ताह में 53 करोड़ रुपये एक निजी बैंक में ट्रांसफर कर दिये. मार्च में ही नीलम कपूर के नाम से 1.60 करोड़ रुपये ट्रांसफर किये गये. बाबा के खाते से अगस्त 2011 में कंपिटेंट होल्डिंग प्राइवेट लिमिटेड के नाम 17.89 करोड़ रुपये का ड्राफ्ट बनाया गया. इसके अलावा एस सालू कंस्ट्रक्शन प्राइवेट लिमिटेड के नाम भी 80 लाख रुपये ट्रांसफर किये गये.
एक दूसरे बैंक में हर दिन एक करोड़
एक दूसरे प्रमुख निजी बैंक में 12 अप्रैल की शाम तक 16 करोड़ रुपये जमा कराये गये. इस बैंक में देश भर में औसतन रोज सात सौ इंट्री होती है और 80 फीसदी से ज्यादा राशि नकद जमा की जाती है. इस खाते से पिछले चार दिनों से न तो किसी राशि की निकासी हुई है और न ही दूसरे खाते में ट्रांसफर.
जमशेदपुर से गये 3.89 करोड़
निर्मल बाबा के एक प्रमुख बैंक के एकाउंट नंबर पर जमशेदपुर से एक साल में गये हैं 3.89 करोड़. हर दिन 30 से 40 लोग उनके एकाउंट में रुपये डालने के लिए आते हैं. कोई एक हजार रुपये डालता है, तो कोई 10 हजार. तो कोई पचास हजार रुपये तक डाल चुका है. बैंक ड्राफ्ट के जरिये भी लोग अपना दसवंद सीधे निर्मल बाबा को भेज रहे हैं.
बाबा का खर्च कितना
निर्मल बाबा के समागम पर मामूली ही खर्च होते हैं. समागम काफी कम देर के लिए होता है. इस कारण इनडोर हाल या स्टेडियम के लिए काफी कम पैसे देने पड़ते हैं. सिर्फ आडियो-विजुअल और सुरक्षा पर ही राशि खर्च होती है. न्यूज चैनलों पर विज्ञापन का निर्मल बाबा का खर्च कुछ अधिक है.
यह राशि चैनल की हैसियत के हिसाब से तय होती है. यह राशि 25 हजार से 5.5 लाख रुपये प्रति एपिसोड तक होती है. बाबा के चैनलों पर जितने भी कार्यक्रमहोते हैं, पेड होते हैं. यानी निर्मल बाबा इसके लिए चैनलों को पैसे देते हैं.
बाबा के कैसे-कैसे भक्त
समागम में भाग लेने के लिए सिर्फ आम लोग नहीं जाते, बड़े-बड़े अधिकारी, राजनेता, साफ्टवेयर इंजीनियर भी वहां पहुंचते हैं. एक समागम में आयकर विभाग के एक अधिकारी से बाबा ने अजीब सवाल किये. उनसे पूछा : आपने भुट्टा कब खाया.
भक्त ने कहा, 10 दिन पहले. बाबा ने पूछा, भुट्टा बेचनेवाले से कुछ विवाद हुआ था क्या, उक्त अधिकारी ने कहा, नहीं. फिर कहा : बाबा मैं परेशान हूं, कोई कृपा नहीं हो रही है, तो बाबा ने कहा : कुछ भुट्टा लेकर गरीबों में बांट दो. तुम्हारे सारे काम बन जायेंगे.
- राशि गयी कहां -
निर्मल दरबार के खाते से निर्मलजीत सिंह के खाते में






[/FONT][/COLOR][/LEFT]

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*मित्रो जब में समागम गया था तब मुझे भी बाबा के सामने बोलने का अवसर मिला था तब बाबा ने मुझसे पुछा था तिरुपति बालाजी कब गए थे मेने कहा सन 2000 में तब बाबा ने कहा फिर क्यों नहीं गए मेने कहा मोका नहीं मिला तब बाबा ने कहा की वह कुछ बोला था मन में कुछ देर सोचने के बाद मुझे याद आया की जब में बालाजी गया था तब मेने मन ही मन बोला था की मेरे व्यापर से जो भी कमाई होगी उसका 5  प्रतिशत में बालाजी को चढाऊंगा पर वापद आने के बाद में वह बात भूल गया ............ में पूछता हु बाबा को यह बात केसे याद आ गयी ......... बाबा ने मुझे कहा की अपने शहर में जहा भी बालाजी स्वामी का मंदिर है वह हर ४ माह में जा कर 200  रुपये चढ़ा देना और २ साल में एक बार बालाजी जाया करो ...........................इसे आप लोग क्या कहेंगे मित्रो*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*यदि निर्मल बाबा की बात करें, तो उनकी अंधाधुन्ध सफ़लता व लोकप्रियता के कारणों का विश्लेषण करना भी आवश्यक हो जाता है । बिन मांगे धनवर्षा को ठगी मानकर उसके पूर्वाग्रहों से ग्रस्त होकर किये जाने वाला अनर्गल प्रलाप भी एक प्रकार की भेड़चाल ही कही जाएगी, मात्र भेड़ों की नस्ल और प्रजाति का ही फ़र्क़ होगा ।

निर्मलबाबा नि:संदेह एक साधारण आदमी हैं, जैसे हर साधु सन्त और फ़क़ीर होते आए हैं । युवराज सिद्धार्थ की बुनियाद टटोलें, तो क्या माना जाएगा कि उनमें किसी आराध्य भगवान के बीजतत्व जन्मजात ही मौज़ूद थे ? यानी मनुष्य जन्म से नहीं, बल्कि कर्म से महान बनता है, परम सत्य यही है । निर्मलबाबा एक साधारण गृहस्थ पंजाबी परिवार में जन्म लेकर आज भी गृहस्थ ही हैं, यदि रुपए-पैसे की हैसियत को दरकिनार करें, तो साधारण भी । जो जानकारियाँ अखबारों के माध्यम से आ रही हैं, उनके अनुसार उन्होंने कई व्यवसाय और उद्यमों में भी हाथ आजमाए, और औसतन असफ़ल रहे । फ़िर जिस प्रकार कभी सिद्धार्थ को या साईं बाबा को अपने जीवन का मक़सद समझ में आ गया था, इन्हें भी आया, तथा सम्भवत: कुछ अतीन्द्रिय शक्तियाँ भी उन्हें निश्चय ही प्राप्त हुई होंगी, जिसकी कुछ बानगी उनके हर टीवी कार्यक्रम में देखने को मिल ही जाती है । लोगों को आस्थावान बनाने तथा ईश्वर में विश्वास जगाने के शुरू से ही हर धर्म-गुरु के अपने-अपने ढंग रहे हैं, जिनका आधार स्थान और काल ही होता आया है । आज जिस तरह की मानसिकता का दौर चल रहा है, तथा जो वैश्विक वातावरण विद्यमान है, उसमें आदि शंकराचार्य, रामकृष्ण परमहंस या स्वामी विवेकानन्द की कार्यशैली को अपना कर कोई धर्मगुरु जनमानस को प्रभावित कर उसकी आस्तिक विचारधारा को कोई दिशा दे पाएगा, इसमें शतप्रतिशत संदेह है । स्वामी विवेकानन्द के पदचिह्न पर चलने वाले कई भगवाधारी आर्यसमाजियों को आज सरेआम मीडिया तथा आमजन की दृष्टि में उपहास का पात्र बनते देर नहीं लगती । आज के समय में जो आजके हिसाब से सुलभ, सुगम तथा रिमोट का बटन दबाकर इच्छित लक्ष्य प्राप्त करने वाली बात करेगा, आज का आदमी उसी की बात सुनने भर का समय बचा पा रहा है, बहुत ज़्यादा टाइम किसी के पास नहीं है । या तो निर्मल बाबा को बोध हुआ, या फ़िर ईश्वरीय शक्तियों ने उन्हें बोध कराया, यह अलग बहस का विषय हो सकता है । परन्तु यह सच्चाई तो सबके सामने है ही, कि निर्मल दरबार में जो कुछ भी है, बिल्कुल खुला रहस्य है । वह दुनिया से ऐसा कुछ भी छुपाकर नहीं कर रहे, जिसपर रहस्यमय तौरतरीक़े का आरोप लगाया जा सके । उनके यहाँ न तो कुछ खरीदा जा रहा है, न ही बेचा जा रहा है । न तो किसी जटिल ज्ञान के लेन-देन की कोई बात हो रही है, न ही किसी से एक पैसे का भी कोई सौदा किया जा रहा है । झकास सिंहासन पर साधारण वेशभूषा में लगने वाले उनके दरबार में खुद उनके मुँह से भी 'ॐ नम: शिवाय' के अतिरिक्त किसी मंत्र का उच्चारण किसी ने आजतक नहीं सुना । उनके हाव-भाव से भी स्पष्टत: अंदाज़ लग जाता है कि कोई मंत्र उन्हें शायद ही आता भी हो । जो है, बिना किसी लागलपेट के एक साधारण आम इंसान की तरह ही वे अपने बिल्कुल साधारण प्रतीत होने वाले ज्ञान का वितरण कर रहे हैं । आमजन उसी ज्ञान पर अगर लट्टू हुआ जा रहा है, तो कहीं कुछ तो है ही, जो किसी और के पास नहीं । इसी को समझने की ज़रूरत है ।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुमित जी के वीचारो का भी स्वागत है ।

----------


## Rajkes

> *मित्रो जब में समागम गया था तब मुझे भी बाबा के सामने बोलने का अवसर मिला था तब बाबा ने मुझसे पुछा था तिरुपति बालाजी कब गए थे मेने कहा सन 2000 में तब बाबा ने कहा फिर क्यों नहीं गए मेने कहा मोका नहीं मिला तब बाबा ने कहा की वह कुछ बोला था मन में कुछ देर सोचने के बाद मुझे याद आया की जब में बालाजी गया था तब मेने मन ही मन बोला था की मेरे व्यापर से जो भी कमाई होगी उसका 5  प्रतिशत में बालाजी को चढाऊंगा पर वापद आने के बाद में वह बात भूल गया ............ में पूछता हु बाबा को यह बात केसे याद आ गयी ......... बाबा ने मुझे कहा की अपने शहर में जहा भी बालाजी स्वामी का मंदिर है वह हर ४ माह में जा कर 200  रुपये चढ़ा देना और २ साल में एक बार बालाजी जाया करो ...........................इसे आप लोग क्या कहेंगे मित्रो*


बकवास .........................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्रो जब में समागम गया था तब मुझे भी बाबा के सामने बोलने का अवसर मिला था तब बाबा ने मुझसे पुछा था तिरुपति बालाजी कब गए थे मेने कहा सन 2000 में तब बाबा ने कहा फिर क्यों नहीं गए मेने कहा मोका नहीं मिला तब बाबा ने कहा की वह कुछ बोला था मन में कुछ देर सोचने के बाद मुझे याद आया की जब में बालाजी गया था तब मेने मन ही मन बोला था की मेरे व्यापर से जो भी कमाई होगी उसका 5  प्रतिशत में बालाजी को चढाऊंगा पर वापद आने के बाद में वह बात भूल गया ............ में पूछता हु बाबा को यह बात केसे याद आ गयी ......... बाबा ने मुझे कहा की अपने शहर में जहा भी बालाजी स्वामी का मंदिर है वह हर ४ माह में जा कर 200  रुपये चढ़ा देना और २ साल में एक बार बालाजी जाया करो ...........................इसे आप लोग क्या कहेंगे मित्रो*


मित्र इस समागम की लिंक देना ,,हम भी देखते है ।

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

> बकवास .........................


*आप के लिए बकवास होगा पर वापस आने के बाद में अपने शहर के बालाजी मंदिर गया वह पेसे चढ़ाये उसके बाद अगले दिन मेरे कॉलेज में २० न्यू एडमिशन हुए और अगले हफ्ते मेरा तीसरे कॉलेज की रुपरेखा तैयार  हुई और मेरा एक और franchise  कॉलेज ओपन हुआ*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

> मित्र इस समागम की लिंक देना ,,हम भी देखते है ।


*आप तो बाबा जी का प्रोग्राम देखते नहीं वेसे देखना चाहे तो दिल्ली समागम 9  देखे उसमे जरुर आपको दिखेगा इन्टरनेट पर उस समागम के लिंक नहीं है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *आप तो बाबा जी का प्रोग्राम देखते नहीं वेसे देखना चाहे तो दिल्ली समागम 9  देखे उसमे जरुर आपको दिखेगा इन्टरनेट पर उस समागम के लिंक नहीं है*


ओके ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

> *सुमित भाई* आपका बिज़नस सेटल हो गया ये सुनके काफी खुशी हुई ,,आप 1 साल पहले काफी परेशान थे ,,आपसे गुजारिश है की कुछ पोस्ट अपने मूवी वाले सूत्र पे मारे इस तरह तन्हा रखना अच्छी बात नहीं भाई ।



*मित्र पहले समय था इसलिए जरुर पोस्ट करता था पर अब समय का अभाव है फिल्म की पूरी कहानी नहीं लिख पता इतना समय ही नहीं रहता हा फिल्म के लिंक देता हु पर बिना कहानी के केवल  फिल्म के लिंक देना ठीक नहीं लगता मुझे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र पहले समय था इसलिए जरुर पोस्ट करता था पर अब समय का अभाव है फिल्म की पूरी कहानी नहीं लिख पता इतना समय ही नहीं रहता हा फिल्म के लिंक देता हु पर बिना कहानी के केवल  फिल्म के लिंक देना ठीक नहीं लगता मुझे*


कुछ समय आपके प्रशंसको के लिए भी निकालिये मित्र ।

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*मित्रो ये है उस समागम का एक छोटा सा क्लिप जिसमे में अपने परिवार के साथ था बाबा जी के आगमन के समय यह क्लिप मेने बनाया था*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

> कुछ समय आपके प्रशंसको के लिए भी निकालिये मित्र ।


*में पूरी कोशिश करूँगा*

----------


## coolmanofindia

पप्पू - "बाबा, मुझे रास्ता दिखाएँ
मेरी शादी नहीं हो रही, बहुत चिंतित हूँ!"
निर्...मल बाबा - बेटा आप करते क्या हो??
पप्पू - आप बताये शादी के लिए कौन सा काम उचित रहेगा??
निर्मल बाबा - तुम मिठाई की दूकान खोल लो!
पप्पू - बाबा वोह खोली हुई है, मेरे पिता की वोह दूकान है!
निर्मल बाबा - शनिवार के दिन दूकान 9 बजे तक खोला करो!
पप्पू - शनी मंदिर के पास ही मेरी दूकान है जिस वजह से मैं देर रात तक दूकान खोला रहता हूँ!
निर्मल बाबा - काले रंग के कुत्ते को मिठाई खिलाया करो!
पप्पू - मेरे घर में काले रंग का ही कुत्ता है जिसे मैं सुबह शाम मिठाई ही मिठाई खिलाता हूँ!
निर्मल बाबा - सोमवार को शिव मंदिर जाया करो!
पप्पू - मैं केवल सोमवार नहीं, हर दिन शिव मंदिर जाता हूँ!
निर्मल बाबा - भाई-बहन कितने है???
पप्पू - बाबा, आपके हिसाब से शादी के लिए कितने भाई बहन होने चाहिए!
निर्मल बाबा - दो भाई और एक बहन!
पप्पू - बाबा मेरे सच में दो भाई और एक बहन है!
निर्मल बाबा - दान किया करो!
पप्पू - बाबा मैंने अनाथ-आश्रम खोल रखा है और उचित दान करता रहता हूँ!
निर्मल बाबा - बद्रीनाथ कितनी बात गए हो?
पप्पू - बाबा, आपके हिसाब के शादी के लिए कितनी बार बद्रीनाथ जाना चाहिए???
निर्मल बाबा - कम से कम २ बार!
पप्पू - मैं भी दो बार ही गया हूँ!
निर्मल बाबा - अच्छा, नीले रंग की शर्ट जाएदा पहना करो!
पप्पू - बाबा, पिछले चार साल से मैं नीले रंग की शर्ट पहन रहा हूँ कल ही धोले के लिए उतारी थी आज सूखते ही दुबारा पहन लूँगा, और कोई उपाए??
निर्मल बाबा - माँ-बाप की सेवा करते हूँ!
पप्पू - माँ बाप की इतनी सेवा की कि दोनों सीधे स्वर्ग चले गए!!
बाबा एक सवाल पुछु??
निर्मल बाबा - हाँ, जरुर???
पप्पू - बाबा, जरा ध्यान से देखिएगा कि मेरे माथे में C लिखा हुया है???
निर्मल बाबा - नहीं!
पप्पू - तोह बाबा, हो सकता है कि या तोह आपके पास समय जाएदा है
जो बैठ के लगे मूर्ख बनाने या तोह इन बैठे हुए सभी लोगो के पास पैसा जाएदा है
जो 3-3 हजार का टिकट लेके मूर्ख बनने यहाँ आ गए??
वैसे एक बात और कह देता हूँ बाबा!
निर्मल बाबा- हाँ क्या??
पप्पू - मैं पहले से शादी शुदा हूँ और दो बच्चो का बाप भी! वोह तोह यहाँ से
गुजर रहा था तो सोचा की आपसे थोडा टाइम पास करता चलूँ .....!!



> *में पूरी कोशिश करूँगा*

----------


## Rajeev

> पप्पू - "बाबा, मुझे रास्ता दिखाएँ
> मेरी शादी नहीं हो रही, बहुत चिंतित हूँ!"
> निर्...मल बाबा - बेटा आप करते क्या हो??
> पप्पू - आप बताये शादी के लिए कौन सा काम उचित रहेगा??
> निर्मल बाबा - तुम मिठाई की दूकान खोल लो!
> पप्पू - बाबा वोह खोली हुई है, मेरे पिता की वोह दूकान है!
> निर्मल बाबा - शनिवार के दिन दूकान 9 बजे तक खोला करो!
> पप्पू - शनी मंदिर के पास ही मेरी दूकान है जिस वजह से मैं देर रात तक दूकान खोला रहता हूँ!
> निर्मल बाबा - काले रंग के कुत्ते को मिठाई खिलाया करो!
> ...


हा हा हा :rofl: हा हा हा,
बहुत हास्यास्पद है मित्र, कॉमेडी सर्कस चले जाएँ ऐसे हास्यास्पद जोक सुनाएंगे तो जीत कर ही वापस आयेंगे |

----------


## vkhapriye

आपका दिल से बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## coolmanofindia

rajiv bhai gaya tha par waha par bhi unhone kaha ki aap jaie mahan log a jaynge to baki ko mauka kaun dega aap to already comedy king ho par baki bacho ko to mauka de


to chala aya tyag karke

----------


## totaram

> *इन सारे बाबाओं को मेरे खेत पर भेज दो, ये ढोंगी अगर एक किलो अनाज भी अपनी विधा(यंत्र-तंत्र-मंत्र-झाड्फूक, पूजापाठ, दंड-मूठ, घात, आरती, नवाज, जियारत, व्रत-उपवास इत्यादि से) से खेत में पैदा करके दिखा दे तो मान जाउंगा|*


भली कही जग्गा भाई जी, अगर इन कुत्तों, कमीनों, हराम के पिल्लो की बाजुओं में इतना दम होता कि वे खुद की कमा के खा सकें तो फिर वो धर्म के नाम पर ठगबाजी कि दुकान क्यों लगाते. ये सारे बाबाजी, मुल्लाजी देश के दुश्मन हैं जो गरीब लोगो का खून चूसते हैं.

----------


## totaram

> *
> जी में इस बारे में तो कुछ नहीं कहूँगा लेकिन ये भाई ने जो प्रविष्टि की उससे मुझे एक बात याद आती हे....
> 
> हमारे शहर में एक ऐसे ही तांत्रिक के खिलाफ पुलिश में शिकायत दर्ज हुई (एक बच्ची के साथ तांत्रिक ने कुछ हरकत की थी). अब उस वक्त जो PI था वो काफी शख्त था....( इतना शख्त PI आजतक शहरवालो ने नहीं देखा था और नहीं पुलिस स्टाफ ने.) उस तांत्रिक को अरेस्ट किया गया पुलिस स्टेशन ले गए (में एक काम के सिलसिले में वहाँ गया था और PI का वैट कर रहा था) तो वहाँ उसने कुछ पुलिस वालो को धमकी दी की में तांत्रिक हू और अगर तुम लोगो ने मुझे छोड़ा नहीं तो में तुम सब पर तांत्रिक विधि कर दूँगा तुम आधे घंटे में मर जाओगे वो ये बात जब बोला तब PI वही दरवाजे पर खड़ा था तो उसने अंदर आकार उस तांत्रिक को हाथ जोड़े और प्रणाम किया और कहा अरे महाराज आप यहाँ????
> सभी पुलिस वाले सकते में की सुबह जो PI ने हमें अरेस्ट करने भेजा था वो ही यहाँ हाथ जोड़ रहा हे उसने पानी मंगवाया बाबा को दिया और पूछा बाबा आप चाय पियेंगे या कुछ ठंडा. बाबा ने कहा कुछ नहीं चाहिए बेटा तो फिर PI ने अपना असली रूप दिखाते हुए कहा की बाबा मेरे सर पर बल नहीं हे और जो हे वो भी झड रहे हे और सफ़ेद हो गए हे आप कुछ  विधि कीजिये और आधे घंटे में मेरे सर पर बाल ला दीजिए.
> तो वो बाबा कुछ बोला नहीं फिर से उसने कहा बाबा आप मेरे सर के बलों के लिए मंत पढ़िए फिर से कुछ बोला नहीं तीसरी बार भी उस पुलिस वाले ने कहा और जब कोई जवाब नहीं मिला तो उसने बाबा के गाल को लाल कर दिया और कहा की अगर आधे घंटे में मेरे सर पर बल नहीं आये तो तेरा हल क्या होगा ये तू ही अपना भविष्य देखकर जान ले....
> फिर उसने मुझे बुलाया मुझे जहा उस PI की SIGN चाहिए थी उस पेपर पर SIGN कर दी में वहाँ से चला आया फिर क्या हुआ ये मेने एक पुलिस वाले से पूछा तो बताया एक घंटे बाद बाबा (मेरे जेसे जो लोग थे वह पर उसना काम निपटा कर) की बहोत धुलाई हुई....                     (असल सिंघम)*


ऐसी ही एक घटना का साक्षी बनने का मौका मुझे भी मिला था. मैं मेरी बुआ के गाँव गया हुआ था. बुआजी कि विधवा सास बहुत ही धार्मिक और हद दर्जे कि अंधविश्वासी हैं. तो एक दिन वो गाँव में घूम रहे एक अघोरी टाइप बाबाजी को घर तक ले आईं उनकी सेवा कर के कृपा का पात्र बनने. घर पहुँचते हो वो शुरू हो गया अंट-शंट बकने लगा. फिर उसने आँगन में खून जैसी लाल-लाल उल्टी कर दी और बोलने लगा कि तेरे घर में प्रेत का साया है. इस तरह से उन्हें डरा धमका कर उसने बहुत सारा अनाज और पैसे वसूल लिए और चलता बना. थोड़ी देर बाद जब मेरे फूफाजी कहीं से लौट कर आये तो उन्हें सारी घटना मालूम हुई. उन्होंने तुरत पड़ोस के कुछ लडको को बुलाया और कहा कि पता करो कि वो गया किधर. हम लोग भी उस अघोरी को ढूँढने निकले. वो गाँव के ही दूसरे हिस्से में मिल गया. फूफाजी ने उससे कहा कि तुम पैसे वापस कर दो हम तुम्हे कुछ नहीं कहेंगे. पर उसने अपने झोले से कोई हड्डी-वड्डी निकाल ली और उलटे हमें ही डराने लगा. फिर क्या था लडको ने उसे पकड़ लिया और उसकी अच्छी धुलाई कर दी. उसने जो पैसे ठगे थे वो भी हमने छीन लिए. अनाज भी वापस ले रहे थे पर कुछ लोगो ने कहा कि अघोरी का छुआ हुआ अन्न है छोड़ दो. तो हमने अनाज छोड़ दिया. फिर उसे चेतावनी दे कर गाँव से भगा दिया.

----------


## totaram

> *जय निर्मल बाबा मित्रो में निर्मल बाबा का भक्त हु .........और हमेशा रहूँगा इस देश में किसे नहीं पाखंडी कहा गया साईं बाबा जब थे तब उन्हें भी यही कहा गया था आज साईं बाबा का मंदिर भारत का तीसरा सबसे आमिर मंदिर है कालिदास जेसे महान लोग जूता पोलिश का काम किया करते थे
> 
> मेरा नाम sumit है मेरा व्यवसाय आज से एक साल पहले लगभग बंद होने की कगार पर था में बहुत परेशान था मेरी शादी हो चुकी है मेरी एक बेटी है शादी के बाद यदि कोई काम  नहीं चले उसे बंद करना पड़े तो केसा लगता होगा ये आप सब लोग जानते ही होंगे तब एक मित्र ने मुझे निर्मल बाबा के बारे में बताया मेने देखना शुरू किया दसवंत भेजना शुरू किया में जनवरी 2012  में समागम में भी गया जहा बाबा को साक्षात् देखा मेने और आज जब बाबा से जुड़े मुझे एक साल हो गए है आज मेरा व्यवसाय बहुत बढ़ चूका है आज मेरे कॉलेज की  5  शाखाये है है विभिन्न कस्बो में शहरो में कभी भी मुझे पेसे की कमी नहीं होती में वही करता हु जो बाबा कहते है शिव मंदिर  में दूध चढ़ाना जल चढ़ाना हनुमान मंदिर में बूंदी का प्रसाद चढ़ाना देवी मंदिर में गरीबो को फल फुल बाँटना आदि
> में पहले बहुत तंत्र मंत्र करता था आज सब छोड़ चूका हु बस नियमित पूजा और मंदिर  जाता हु केवल इतना कर के मेने वो सब कुछ प् लिया जिसके लिए में कई सालो से भटक रहा था ये सब क्या है क्या ये बाबा की कृपा नहीं है पिछले माह में वैष्णो देवी गया था सब बाबा की कृपा से मेने बस बाबा के सामने जनवरी  माह में प्रार्थना की थी और बाबा की इसी कृपा हुई की फ़रवरी माह तक मुझे इतने पेसे मिल गए की में प्लेन से अमृतसर वैष्णो देवी मनसा देवी सब जगह गया और आशीर्वाद ले कर आया में आज तक में इतना नहीं घुमा आज तक प्लेन में नहीं बेठा ये सब अब क्यों हो रहा है क्या यह बाबा का आशीर्वाद नहीं है
> 
> निर्मल बाबा कहते क्या है --- मंदिर जाओ वह से जो कृपा मिलाती है वो कही नहीं मिलाती इसमे गलत क्या है -- तंत्र मंत्र  वही कर सकता है जिसे इनका सही उच्चारण आता हो हर व्यक्ति तंत्र मंत्र नहीं कर सकता पर हर व्यक्ति मंदिर तो जा सकता है बाबा ने उन पंडितो की दुकान बंद कर दी है जो तंत्र मंत्र भविष्य बता कर कालाबाजारी करते थे आज जो भी मीडिया में आ रहा है यह सब उन्ही लोगो की करतूत है
> 
> बाबा कहते है गरीबो को दान करो में पूछता हु एक पंडित से पूजा कराने से ज्यादा कृपा आयेगी या गरीबो को दान देने से हमारे हन्दू धर्म में तो दान धर्म को बड़ा पुण्य का काम माना गया है तो बाबा इसमे गलत क्या कहते है हा बाबा दसवंत के लेते है तो ये तो युगों युगों से चला आ रहा है हम अपनी कमाई  का दसवा हिस्सा भगवन को चडाते है ही और बाबा किसी को जोर नहीं देते दसवंत भेजने के लिए जिसे भेजना है वो भेजे
> 
> समागम में जाने के लिए 2000  प्रति  व्यक्ति  का लगता है तो वह पर भवन का खर्च लगता है जो लोग व्यवस्था करते है उनका खर्च लगता है और जो प्रोग्राम बाबा टी वी में प्रसारित करते है उसका भी तो अच्चा खासा पैसा देना होता है उन चनलो को बाकि जो बचा वो बाबा का पैसा होता है तो हम ये क्यों भूल  रहे है की बाबा अपना आशीर्वाद भी तो देते है*


पढ़े लिखे हो कर क्यों ऐसी बे-सर पैर कि बातो पर विश्वास करते हो और समाज में अंधविश्वास को बढ़ावा देते तो भाई. जिंदगी में सफलता अपनी मेहनत से मिलती है, कोई बाबा इसे झुठला नहीं सकता. इस सूत्र कि सारी पोस्ट्स ध्यान से पढ़ो. एक समिति ने बाबा को चुनौती दी है कि बाबा जि अपनी अलौकिक शक्तियों (जो उनके पास वास्तव में हैं ही नहीं) का प्रयोग कर के एक पापड़ तोड़ के दिखा दें. एक जग्गा भाई ने कहा है कि ये सारे बाबा जी मिल कर उनके खेत से एक किलो अनाज बिना मेहनत के उपजा के लिखा दें. क्या कोई बाबा इन में से कोई काम कर सकता है??? नहीं ना. तो फिर फालतू का आडम्बर क्यों??? यह समझने कि आवश्यकता है कि वे भी हम जैसे ही साधारण मनुष्य हैं लोभ ,मोह लालच, क्रोध और काम के पुतले.

----------


## inder123in

आज तो भाई आजतक ने भी बाबाजी की पोल खोल दी

----------


## totaram

> *मित्रो जब में समागम गया था तब मुझे भी बाबा के सामने बोलने का अवसर मिला था तब बाबा ने मुझसे पुछा था तिरुपति बालाजी कब गए थे मेने कहा सन 2000 में तब बाबा ने कहा फिर क्यों नहीं गए मेने कहा मोका नहीं मिला तब बाबा ने कहा की वह कुछ बोला था मन में कुछ देर सोचने के बाद मुझे याद आया की जब में बालाजी गया था तब मेने मन ही मन बोला था की मेरे व्यापर से जो भी कमाई होगी उसका 5  प्रतिशत में बालाजी को चढाऊंगा पर वापद आने के बाद में वह बात भूल गया ............ में पूछता हु बाबा को यह बात केसे याद आ गयी ......... बाबा ने मुझे कहा की अपने शहर में जहा भी बालाजी स्वामी का मंदिर है वह हर ४ माह में जा कर 200  रुपये चढ़ा देना और २ साल में एक बार बालाजी जाया करो ...........................इसे आप लोग क्या कहेंगे मित्रो*


सरासर झूठ और अविश्वसनीय.

----------


## totaram

> *आप तो बाबा जी का प्रोग्राम देखते नहीं वेसे देखना चाहे तो दिल्ली समागम 9  देखे उसमे जरुर आपको दिखेगा इन्टरनेट पर उस समागम के लिंक नहीं है*


आपने खुद ही साबित कर दिया कि आप कि पहली पोस्ट आधारहीन है. वर्ना उसका कोई ना कोई साक्ष्य तो होगा.

----------


## totaram

> पप्पू - "बाबा, मुझे रास्ता दिखाएँ
> मेरी शादी नहीं हो रही, बहुत चिंतित हूँ!"
> निर्...मल बाबा - बेटा आप करते क्या हो??
> पप्पू - आप बताये शादी के लिए कौन सा काम उचित रहेगा??
> निर्मल बाबा - तुम मिठाई की दूकान खोल लो!
> पप्पू - बाबा वोह खोली हुई है, मेरे पिता की वोह दूकान है!
> निर्मल बाबा - शनिवार के दिन दूकान 9 बजे तक खोला करो!
> पप्पू - शनी मंदिर के पास ही मेरी दूकान है जिस वजह से मैं देर रात तक दूकान खोला रहता हूँ!
> निर्मल बाबा - काले रंग के कुत्ते को मिठाई खिलाया करो!
> ...


हा हा हा मजा आ गया दोस्त ................. :rofl::rofl: बाबा कि पुंगी बजा दी

----------


## amararya

नमस्कार चाँद भाई 
लगता है चाँद भाई  की शिव जी को बेघर करने का  परिणाम निर्मल बाबा को भोगना पड़ा
 वैसे जो भी कहो आप 
मेरे समझ में आज तक ये नहीं आया की हमारा मूल धर्म  शानातन धर्म को भूल कर लोग कैसे इन अलग अलग धर्म के अनुनायीयो  के पीछे क्यों भागते है 
आज से पहले तो या धर्म के ठेकेदार  नहीं थे  तो क्या पहले लोग सफल नहीं हुए

----------


## guruji

निर्मलजीत सिंह नरूला ऊर्फ निर्मल बाबा

----------


## guruji

निर्मलजीत सिंह नरूला ऊर्फ निर्मल बाबा

----------


## guruji

निर्मलजीत सिंह नरूला ऊर्फ निर्मल बाबा

----------


## guruji

निर्मलजीत सिंह नरूला ऊर्फ निर्मल बाबा

----------


## guruji

निर्मलजीत सिंह नरूला ऊर्फ निर्मल बाबा

----------


## guruji

निर्मलजीत सिंह नरूला ऊर्फ निर्मल बाबा

----------


## Rajkes

> *आप के लिए बकवास होगा पर वापस आने के बाद में अपने शहर के बालाजी मंदिर गया वह पेसे चढ़ाये उसके बाद अगले दिन मेरे कॉलेज में २० न्यू एडमिशन हुए और अगले हफ्ते मेरा तीसरे कॉलेज की रुपरेखा तैयार  हुई और मेरा एक और franchise  कॉलेज ओपन हुआ*


मित्र मेरा उद्देश्य आपकी आस्था पर उंगली उठाने का नहीं है ...आप किसी भी चीज पर आस्था रखने के लिया स्वतंत्र है ...पर इतना जरुर कहना चाहूँगा कि लोगो को भाग्यवादी बनने के बजे कर्मवादी बनाना चाहिए ...किसी चमत्कार की आशा नहीं करना चाहिए ...अच्छे व सही काम का परिणाम अच्छा ही होता है ....आप ने जो सफलता प्राप्त किया है  वह आपके मेहनत का फल है ....हो सकता है की यह संयोग रहा हो....की आपने बाबा का समागम किया और आप सफल हो गए ... इसमे जो कुछ भी किया वो आपने किया ...बाबा ने नहीं ...

----------


## amararya

> निर्मलजीत सिंह नरूला ऊर्फ निर्मल बाबा


गुरु जी आपके इस भिडियो ने तो दूध का दूध और पानी का पानी कर दिया

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*हम तो ख़ुदा को खोजने निकले थे बन्दों में यारो.*
*मगर ये बन्दे बेखुदा और बेईमान निकले.*
*कोई निर्मल मिला तो कोई नित्य का आनंद,*
*बड़े बे-आबरू होकर हमारे अरमान निकले..*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*निर्मल बाबा ने लोगों को शांति बनाये रखने को कहा*
नई दिल्*ली : प्रभात खबर के खुलासे के बाद चारो तरफ से घिर चुके निर्मल बाबा ने आज अपने भक्*तों से शांति बनाये रखने की अपील की है. बाबा ने यह संदेश ट्विटर में दिया है.
उन्*होंने लोगों को कहा है कि अपने-अपने अनुभव न्*यूज चैनलों को दें. बाबा ने कहा कि मेरी छवि बिगाडने की कोशिश की जा रही है.
हालाकी बाबा अपने उपर लगाये गये आरोपों के खंडन से लागातार बचते रहे हैं. पहली बार आजकल में दिये गये साक्षात्*कार में भी निर्मल बाबा ने सावालों के जवाब गोलमटोल तरीके से दिया था.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिंदी अखबार प्रभात खबर ने निर्मल बाबा के बैंक खातों के बारे में कुछ नए खुलासे किए हैं. अखबार ने जो जानकारी दी है उसके मुताबिक निर्मल बाबा पर लग रहे आरोपों की वजह से उनके खातों में भक्तों की तरफ से जमा होने वाली रकम में भारी गिरावट आ रही है. 

अखबार के मुताबिक पहले बाबा के जिस खाते में हर दिन औसतन एक करोड़ रुपये जमा होते थे, उसमें शुक्रवार को सिर्फ 34 लाख रुपये ही जमा हुए. यानी बाबा के इस खाते में जमा होने वाली रकम में 66 फीसदी की गिरावट आ गई है.वीडियो देखें

अखबार ने यह भी बताया है कि पहले निर्मल बाबा के जिस खाते में हर रोज 4,000 लोग पैसे जमा कराते थे, उसमें शुक्रवार की शाम पांच बजे तक सिर्फ 1800 लोगों ने पैसे जमा कराए थे. यह दोनों ही आंकड़े इस बात का संकेत हैं कि निर्मल बाबा पर लगे आरोपों की वजह से उनके भक्तों की आंखें खुलने लगी हैं.

अखबार ने अपने नए खुलासे में निर्मल बाबा के एक ऐसे खाते का ब्योरा भी दिया है, जिसका नंबर उनके टीवी विज्ञापनों में नहीं दिखाया जाता. अखबार के मुताबिक निर्मल बाबा के इस निजी खाते में चार जनवरी से 13 अप्रैल 2012 के बीच 123 करोड़ रुपये से ज्यादा रकम जमा हुई थी.

अखबार के मुताबिक इसी दौरान खाते से 105 करोड़ 56 लाख रुपये की रकम निकाली भी गई. अखबार ने पाया कि चार जनवरी से सात अप्रैल 2012 के बीच निर्मल बाबा ने अपने इस खाते से 16 बार निकासी की. इसमें से कुछ रकम बाबा ने दूसरों को ट्रांसफर भी की है.  वीडियो देखें

अखबार के मुताबिक 13 अप्रैल की शाम तक खाते में 17 करोड़ 47 लाख रुपये बचे थे.

प्रभात खबर ने एक अहम खुलासा यह भी किया है कि निर्मल बाबा को होने वाली मोटी आमदनी पर आयकर विभाग की नज़र है. अखबार के मुताबिक आयकर विभाग बाबा के खातों की जांच कर सकता है. वीडियो देखें

इतना ही नहीं, अखबार ने यह भी दावा किया है कि निर्मल बाबा की आमदनी के स्रोतों पर फाइनेंशियल इंटेलिजेंस यूनिट यानी एफआईयू की भी नजर बनी हुई है. अखबार के मुताबिक एफआईयू की नजर निर्मल बाबा की ओर से किए जाने वाले निवेश पर भी है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

निर्मल जीत सिंह नरूला उर्फ निर्मल बाबा ने भक्तों के पैसे से नयी दिल्ली के गेट्रर कैलाश में 30 करोड़ का होटल खरीदा है. भक्तों से समागम और दशवंद के नाम पर लिये गये पैसे से इसकी डील की है. इस होटल का नाम है, निर्मल बुटिक और होटल. वर्तमान में इसका मार्केट वैल्यू करीब 35 करोड़ है. समाचार चैनल स्टार न्यूज से बातचीत में इस होटल के पूर्व मालिक अश्विनी कपूर ने बताया कि निर्मल बाबा होटलों की एक श्रृंखला शुरू करना चाहते थे. इसी क्रम में सितंबर 2011 के पहले सप्ताह में इस होटल की डील की. पूर्व में इसका नाम अक्षरा होटल था. अश्विनी कपूर कंपिटेंट होल्डिंग के प्रमुख हैं.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*स्टार न्यूज का खुलासा*

* निर्मल बुटिक व होटल ग्रेटर कैलाश में है
* वर्तमान मार्केट वैल्यू करीब 35 करोड़
* तीन चेक से किया था भुगतान निर्मल जीत सिंह नरूला के खाते से जारी किये गये थे तीनों चेक
* होटलों की श्रृंखला खोलना चाहते थे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कड़ी सुरक्षा में रहते हैं बाबा*
*नयी दिल्ली:* निर्मल बाबा के तालकटोरा स्टेडियम में आयोजित समागम में भाग लेनेवाली एक भक्त ने बताया कि बाबा सुरक्षाकर्मियों के साथ एक लंबी कार में आते हैं. पीछे की सीट पर बाबा और आगे वाहन चालक के साथ एक सुरक्षाकर्मी होता है. उनकी गाड़ी के आगे और पीछे दो अन्य वाहनों में भी सुरक्षाकर्मी चलते हैं. कार से उतरने के बाद काले कपड़ों में तैनात कई सुरक्षाकर्मियों के घेरे में बाबा अपने सिंहासन तक पहुंचते हैं. उनके आते ही वहां मौजूद भक्त अपनी जगह पर खड़े होकर भजन गाने लगते हैं.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मीडिया में खबरें आने के बाद भी निजी खाते में जमा हुए करोड़ों
*

सोशल, प्रिंट और इलेक्ट्रॉनिक मीडिया में खबरें आने के बाद भी निर्मल बाबा के निजी खाते में करोड़ों रुपये आये. उपलब्ध दस्तावेज के मुताबिक , नौ अप्रैल को निर्मल दरबार के खाते से निर्मलजीत सिंह नरूला नाम के खाते में 2.20 करोड़ रुपये ट्रांसफर किये गये. उसी दिन और 92 लाख रुपये ट्रांसफर किये गये. पर यह राशि कहां से आयी, इसका ब्योरा दस्तावेज में नहीं है.  10 अप्रैल को 1.35 करोड़ रुपये खाते में डाले गये. 11 अप्रैल को भी 1.07 करोड़ रुपये खाते में डाले गये. पर इसमें से 60 लाख रुपये कहां से आये, इसका जिक्र नहीं है. 12 अप्रैल को इसमें कमी आयी. उस दिन 89 लाख रुपये खाते में ट्रांसफर हुए.  13 अप्रैल को मात्र 63 लाख रुपये निजी खाते में डाले गये.

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar

*छवि बिगाड़ने की कोशिश : बाबा*
शुक्रवार को समाचार चैनल आज तक पर साक्षात्कार देने के बाद निर्मल बाबा शनिवार को एक बार फिर सामने आये. ट्विटर पर उन्होंने लिखा है, कुछ लोग हमारी छवि बिगाड़ रहे हैं. स्वार्थी तत्व मेरी प्रतिष्ठा को धूमिल कर रहे हैं. उन्होंने अपने भक्तों से कहा : आपलोग शांति बनाये रखें. अधिक से अधिक संख्या में  टीवी चैनलों को फोन कर अपने अनुभवों के बारे में बतायें. न्यूज ब्रॉडकास्टर एसोसिएशन से शिकायत करें.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*प्रभात खबर के फोटोग्राफर से मारपीट 

शुक्रवार को प्रभात खबर के फोटो पत्रकार ने जब बाबा के निर्मल बुटिक और होटल की तसवीर ली थी, तो बाउंसर सरीखे सुरक्षाकर्मियों ने घेर लिया था. मारपीट भी की. साथ ही खींची गयी तसवीरों को हटाने के लिए मजबूर किया.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अजीबोगरीब किस्म के उपायों के बूते लोगों की समस्याएं हल करने का दावा करने वाले निर्मल बाबा के बारे में रोज़-ब-रोज़ नए खुलासे हो रहे हैं.निर्मल बाबा ने शनिवार को कहा था कि उन्होंने दिल्ली की नीलम कपूर से एक करोड़ 60 लाख में फ्लैट खरीदा था, लेकिन जब स्टार न्यूज़ ने नीलम से बात की तो उन्होंने अपना फ्लैट निर्मल बाबा को एक करोड़ 80 लाख में बेचा था.नीलम का कहना है कि निर्मल बाबा और उनका रिश्ता एक खरीदबार और बेचने वाले का है और पड़ोसी होने के नाते हम पहले से एक दूसरे को जानते हैं.प्रभारत खबर ने निर्मल दरबार के अकाउंट की जानकारी छापी थी जिसमें नीलम कपूर नाम की महिला के अकाउंट में 1.6 करोड़ रुपए ट्रांसफर किए गए थे.शनिवार को एक निजी चैनेल को दिए इंटरव्यू में निर्मल बाबा ने कहा था कि नीलम कपूर से उन्होंने फ्लैट खरीदा था जिसका पेमेंट किया गया था.स्टार न्यूज ने ढूंढ निकाला है नीलम कपूर को. दिल्ली के कटवारिया सराय में कुतुब व्यू अपार्टमेंट में निर्मल बाबा ने एक फ्लैट नीलम कपूर से खरीदा था. टॉवर-1 की पांचवीं मंजिल पर इस फ्लैट का नंबर है 37.स्टार न्यूज ने नीलम कपूर से बात की. उनके मुताबिक उन्होंने निर्मल बाबा को ये फ्लैट 1 करोड़ 80 लाख में बेचा था. मार्च महीने के अंत में ये फ्लैट बेचा गया. सारा पेमेंट निर्मल बाबा ने चेक से किया.नीलम कपूर ने यह भी बताया कि निर्मल बाबा का इसी बिल्डिंग में 7वें फ्लोर पर एक और फ्लैट है जिसका नंबर है 56.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*चाँद भाई , मेरा मानना यह है कि हर इंसान अपनी -अपनी किस्मत ऊपर से लिखवाकर आता है ....उस किस्मत को कोई भी बाबा नहीं बदल सकता है , ये लोग बाबा बनकर लोगो के इमोशन से खिलवाड़ करते है और लोगो से पैसे ऐठते है ...... यह सिर्फ मेरा तर्क है .......
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *चाँद भाई , मेरा मानना यह है कि हर इंसान अपनी -अपनी किस्मत ऊपर से लिखवाकर आता है ....उस किस्मत को कोई भी बाबा नहीं बदल सकता है , ये लोग बाबा बनकर लोगो के इमोशन से खिलवाड़ करते है और लोगो से पैसे ऐठते है ...... यह सिर्फ मेरा तर्क है .......
> *


भाई भगवान की शरण मैं जाने से कुछ राहत जरूर मिलती है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

निर्मल बाबा के 'ढकोसले' से संत समाज नाराज़

निर्मल बाबा पर लगे तमाम आरोपों की वजह से हरिद्वार का संत समाज उनका विरोध कर रहा है.हरिद्वार में अखिल भारतीय अखाड़ा परिषद के महामंत्री हरिगिरी ने कहा है कि निर्मल बाबा को ढकोसला नहीं करना चाहिए.महंत हरिगिरी का कहना है कि निर्मल बाबा जैसे लोग जनता को गुमराह करके उन्हें ठग रहे हैं. उन्होंने कहा, कभी भी कोई संत अपने कृपा के लिए पैसे नहीं लेता और इसका हंगामा नहीं करता. यह बहुत ही ग़लत है.निर्मल बाबा अपने समागम में भले ही जनता को दुखों से निजात दिलाने का दावा करते हों, लेकिन संतों का मानना है कि निर्मल बाबा कृपा के नाम पर कारोबार के अलावा और कुछ नहीं कर रहे हैं.

----------


## Bhai G

निर्मल बाबा पर नया केस, सड़कों पर भी विरोध प्रदर्शन

*नई दिल्*ली.* निर्मल  बाबा की मुश्किलें खत्*म होने का नाम नहीं ले रही हैं। मुजफ्फरपुर (बिहार)  में सीजेएम कोर्ट में उनके खिलाफ आपराधिक मुक़दमा दर्ज किया गया  है। सीजीएम ने प्रथम श्रेणी के न्यायिक दंडाधिकारी रंजुला भारती को जांच का आदेश देते हुए दो मई को मामले की अगली सुनवाई तय की है।

उधर,  झारखंड के एक परिवार ने निर्मल जीत सिंह नरूला उर्फ निर्मल बाबा पर भगोड़ा  होने का आरोप लगाया है। झारखंड से प्रकाशित होने वाले अखबार ‘प्रभात खबर’  ने यह दावा किया है।   

अखबार के मुताबिक निर्मल बाबा करीब एक साल  तक पूर्वी सिंहभूम के बहरागोड़ा में रहे थे। यहां वह ज्योति पहाड़ी पर  कायनाइट पत्थर का खनन करवाते थे। बहरागोड़ा में उन्होंने नागेंद्र नाथ राय  के मकान में दो कमरे किराये पर लिया था।   

लेकिन करीब एक साल रहने  के बाद 1999 में वह कमरों में ताले लगा कर अचानक गायब हो गए। फिर कभी नहीं  लौटे। उन्होंने पांच महीने का मकान भाड़ा भी नहीं चुकाया था।

*ताला लगा कर गायब हो गए*
अखबार  के मुताबिक मकान मालिक नागेंद्र नाथ राय बताते हैं कि निर्मल बाबा ने 1998  में दो कमरा भाड़े पर लिया था। उस समय उन्हें सब निर्मल जीत सिंह के रूप  में ही जानते थे। उनके साथ उनका एक सहयोगी भी रहता था। दोनों कमरों का  भाड़ा तीन सौ रुपये निर्धारित किया गया था।
शुरुआत में निर्मल बाबा तय  किराया चुकाते रहे। फिर कुछ आर्थिक परेशानी बता बाद में भाड़ा देने को कहा।  उन्होंने पांच माह तक किराया नहीं चुकाया। इसके बाद 1999 में निर्मल बाबा  और उनके सहयोगी दोनों कमरों में ताले लगा कर अचानक गायब हो गए।

*अजमेर में पुतला फूंका 
*
देश  भर में निर्मल बाबा का विरोध हो रहा है। अजमेर में कांग्रेस पार्षद नौरत  गुर्जर एवं युवक कांग्रेस लोकसभा क्षेत्र के महासचिव सर्वेश पारीक की  अगुवाई में रविवार को युवा कार्यकर्ताओं ने निर्मल बाबा का पुतला फूंका।  कार्यकर्ताओं ने धर्मप्रेमियों की भावना के साथ कुठाराघात करने पर आक्रोश  जताया। कांग्रेस कार्यकर्ता पार्षद एवं महासचिव की अगुवाई में कलेक्ट्रेट  पहुंचे। जहां पर बाबा के खिलाफ प्रदर्शन कर विरोध जताते हुए नारेबाजी की  गई। 

साभार देनिक भास्कर http://www.bhaskar.com/article/NAT-n...8949.html?HT3=

----------


## Bhai G

*साइबर युद्ध के लिए खड़ी हुई निर्मल बाबा के फर्जी भक्*तों की फौज?**नई दिल्ली.*  निर्मल बाबा ट्विटर और गूगल पर ट्रेंडिंग टॉपिक बन गए हैं। गूगल पर  'निर्मल बाबा फ्रॉड' खूब सर्च किया जा रहा है। मीडिया में नकारात्*मक खबरें  आने के बाद लगता है बाबा ने भी इंटरनेट को हथियार के रूप में इस्*तेमाल  करने की ठोस पहल की है। उनके फेसबुक पेज से साढ़े तीन लाख से अधिक लोग  जुड़े हैं और रोजाना हजारों नए लोग जुड़ रहे हैं। देश के सबसे बड़े फेसबुक  पेज 'इंडिया' जिससे करीब 39 लाख लोग जुड़े हैं, पर हुई पोस्ट पर भी इतनी  प्रतिक्रियाएं या 'लाइक' नहीं आते जितने बाबा के पेज पर आ रहे हैं।

हजारों  भक्त बाबा के फेसबुक पेज पर कोटि-कोटि प्रणाम कर रहे हैं। कोई निर्मल बाबा  में आपनी आस्था का वर्णन कर रहा है तो कोई उनसे बंगला और गाड़ी मांग रहा  है। लेकिन dainikbhaskar.com ने तीन दिन तक निर्मल बाबा के फेसबुक पेज का  गहन अध्ययन किया तो संदेह बढ़ाने वाली कुछ अलग ही कहानी समझ में आई।


बाबा  के पेज पर मीडिया के खिलाफ भी खूब भड़ास निकाली जा रही है। शुक्रवार को  'स्टार न्यूज' पर जब निर्मल बाबा पर कार्यक्रम चल रहा था तब मात्र दो घंटे  के भीतर करीब पांच हजार प्रतिक्रियाएं बाबा के फेसबुक पेज पर आईं। इनमें  अधिकतर में बाबा की शक्तियों का गुणगान किया गया। ये अलग बात है कि बाबा के  विरोध में पोस्ट हो रही प्रतिक्रियाओं को तुरंत हटाया भी जा रहा था।  'आजतक' पर जब निर्मल बाबा 'प्रकट' हुए तब भी उनके भक्त फेसबुक पेज पर  सक्रिय हो गए और बाबा का जमकर गुणगान करने लगे।


लेकिन बाबा का  गुणगान कर रहे सैंकड़ों प्रोफाइल ऐसे थे जो देखते ही फर्जी प्रतीत हो रहे  थे। जब हमने और गहन पड़ताल की तो पता चला कि इनमें से अधिकतर प्रोफाइल  मार्च के अंत में या अप्रैल के पहले सप्ताह (ध्यान दें, इसी दौरान बाबा  ब्लॉगों की चर्चा से निकलकर मेनस्ट्रीम मीडिया की सुर्खी बने थे) में बनाए  गए हैं। इन फर्जी लग रहे प्रोफाइलों से बाबा के फेसबुक पेज पर नियमित  टिप्पणियां की जा रही हैं। उनकी कृपा बरसने से जुड़े के किस्से भी  बारी-बारी से सुनाए जा रहे हैं। हमने ऐसे ही पचास से ज्यादा प्रोफाइलों की  आईडी सेव भी की है। अधिकतर लड़कियों के नाम से बनाए गए इन प्रोफाइल में  लोकेशन भी अलग-अलग शहरों की बताई गई है, ताकि ये संदिग्*ध नहीं लगें। पर  इनमें से किसी पर भी प्रोफाइल पिक्*चर पोस्ट नहीं है।


हमने  इनमें से कुछ प्रोफाइलों को संदेश भेजकर इनके अनुभव मांगे। लेकिन एक ने भी  अपना अनुभव साझा नहीं किया। एक से जवाब आया भी तो उसने फोन पर बात करने से  इनकार कर दिया।


बाबा के फेसबुक पेज से 3 लाख 57 हजार से अधिक  लोग जुड़े हैं और इस पेज पर विजिट करने वाले प्रोफाइल में करीब 60 प्रतिशित  महिलाएं हैं जिनमें से ज्यातार युवा और पढ़ी लिखी पेशेवर हैं। बाबा के पेज  से छात्र भी भारी संख्या में जुड़े हैं। एक छात्र ने बाबा के पेज पर अपना  अनुभव साझा करते हुए कहा कि कॉलेज उसे परीक्षा नहीं देने दे रहा था लेकिन  उसने बाबा से प्रार्थना की तो उसे इम्तेहान में बैठने की अनुमति मिल गई।


साभार देनिक भास्कर http://www.bhaskar.com/article/NAT-n...8976.html?LHS-

----------


## Bhai G

*खुद को भगवान कहने वाले निर्मल बाबा हैं कैमिकल लोचे के शिकार**लुधियाना.* निर्मल  बाबा बीमार हैं! खुद को भगवान कहने वाले कैमिकल लोचे का शिकार होते हैं।  शहर के मनोचिकित्सकों के लिए हर चौथे दिन की बात हो गई है, जब कोई न कोई  भगवान इलाज कराने के लिए आते हैं। डाक्टरों का कहना है कि मेनिया सिंड्रॉम  एक तरह दिमागी रोग है, जिसमें इंसान खुद को पावरफुल मानने लग जाता है। 
मानस  केंद्र के डा.राजीव गुप्ता के मुताबिक मेनिया सिंड्रॉम  के केस रूटीन में  आते हैं। हाल ही में एक 25 साल के युवक को परिवार वाले इलाज के लिए लाए। इस  युवक का कहना था कि वह भगवान है, और दुनिया का विनाश कर देगा। कई बार ऐसे  मरीज भी आते हैं, तो खुद के प्रधानमंत्री बनने तक की बात कहने लग जाते हैं।  
रविवार को इंडियन साइकेट्रिक एसोसिएशन नार्थ जोन की कांफ्रेंस में  पहुंचे मनोचिकित्सकों में आए इंस्टीट्यूट ऑफ ह्यूमन बिहेवियर एंड अलायड  साइंस नई दिल्ली के डायरेक्टर डॉ.निमेश देसाई के मुताबिक मेनिया सिंड्राम  बड़ी सामान्य सी बीमारी है। इसमें इंसान खुद को क्षमता से अधिक मानने लग  जाता है। उधर, निर्मल बाबा के थर्ड आई के दावे को मनोचिकित्सक सिरे से  खारिज कर रहे हैं। 
डा.राजीव गुप्ता के मुताबिक किसी व्यक्ति द्वारा  तीसरी आंख का दावा करना लोगों को गुमराह करना है। यकीनन कई बार ऐसे लोग आकर  ये दावा करते हैं कि कई बार उन्हें संकट का पहले ही आभास हो गया। वे इसे  चमत्कार मानते रहते हैं, लेकिन असल में ये इंट्यूशनल पावर होती है। 
इंसान  में कई बार इतना अनुभव आ जाता है, वह किसी मामले में कदम उठाने से पहले  सही गलत का आंकलन कर गलत कदम के संकट का पता लगा लेता है। यह चमत्कार नहीं  बल्कि अनुभव आधारित आंकलन होता है। सीएमसी में साइकेट्रिक डिपार्टमेंट के  एसोसिएट प्रोफेसर डॉ.संदीप गोयल के मुताबिक विज्ञान चमत्कार के दावे को  नहीं मानता, जब तक वह साबित न हो।    
*रिसर्च होनी चाहिए : डॉ.देसाई*
डॉ.  निमेश देसाई के मुताबिक विश्वास व विज्ञान दो अलग-अलग क्षेत्र हैं, जिनके  अपने ढांचे बने हुए हैं। इमोशनल या विश्वास आधारित तथ्यों को विज्ञान  मान्यता नहीं देता, पर फिर भी समाज में उनकी मान्यता खत्म नहीं होती।  विज्ञान में पुनर्जन्म व टेलीपैथी पर रिसर्च चल रही है। थर्ड आई पर भी  रिसर्च होनी चाहिए  लेकिन रिसर्च के नतीजे आने तक वैज्ञानिक तौर पर थर्ड  आई, छठी इंद्री, भविष्यवाणी जैसे दावों को नहीं माना जा सकता। 
मनोचिकित्सकों  का तर्क है कि देश में कई तरह के बाबा व तांत्रिकों के चमत्कारों के दावों  के बीच सभी लोग तो उनके पास नहीं जाते।  डॉ.निमेश देसाई के मुताबिक देखा  गया है कि परेशान, मानसिक तौर पर कमजोर व परेशानी का आसान हल ढूंढने वालों  में गैर वैज्ञानिक दावों पर जल्द विश्वास करने की मानसिकता होती है। 



साभार देनिक भास्कर http://www.bhaskar.com/article/PUN-L...tml?LHS-?HT1a=

----------


## satyendra85

भाइयो , दोस्तों और बहिनों , जरा सोचो यदि इनमे इतनी शक्ति होती तो  आध्यात्म के द्वारा स्वयं की मुक्ति का मार्ग खोजते न की यहाँ पर दूकान  लगाकर बैठते !अन्धविश्वास अज भी हमारे देश में अपना मुह सुरसा की तरह फेलाए  बैठा है ! में स्वयं धार्मिक आस्था वाला व्यक्ति हु !इश्वर में विश्वास  अटूट है ! ये भी मनाता हु की कर्म करने वाला इंसान है और फल देने वाला  इश्वर है ! फिर ये बताओ की इश्वर और इंसान के मध्य ये दलाल कहा से पैदा हो  गए है ?
यदि आज का इंसान कर्म में विश्वास करे और  इन जेसे पाखंडियो के जाल में न  फंसे !हिरन्य कश्यप ने सवयम को भगवन मन था , उसका अंजाम क्या हुवा ? सब को  मालूम है ! इसी तरह इन जेसे पाखंडियो का यही हस्र होगा !क्योकि भगवान के  पास देर है अंधेर नहीं !

----------


## SUNIL1107

निर्मल बाबा मीडिया की उपज- लालू
पटना, सोमवार, 16 अप्रैल 2012( 15:59 IST )
लोगों पर कृपा बरसाने का दावा करने वाले निर्मल बाबा प्रकरण के खुलासे के बाद राजद सुप्रीमो लालूप्रसाद यादव ने कहा कि इस प्रकार के बाबा मीडिया की उपज होते हैं।

लालू ने यहां संवाददाताओं से कहा कि निर्मल बाबा जैसे लोगों के झांसे में भोलेभाले लोग आ जाते हैं। मीडिया ऐसे बाबाओं को तरजीह देता है। 

पेड विज्ञापन के चक्कर में मीडिया निर्मल बाबा जैसे लोगों को आगे बढ़ाता है। उन्होंने कहा कि लोगों को ऐसे बाबा के चक्कर में पड़ने की बजाय सच्चे ईश्वर की भक्ति करनी चाहिए।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*निर्मल बाबा पर कानूनी शिकंजा*निर्मल जीत सिंह नरूला उर्फ निर्मल बाबा पर अब कानूनी शिकंजा कसता जा रहा है. मुजफ्फरपुर सहित मेरठ और भोपाल में बाबा के खिलाफ शिकायत दर्ज करायी गयी है.मुजफ्फरपुर के सदर थाना क्षेत्र स्थित लहलादपुर पताही निवासी वकील सुधीर ओझा ने बाबा पर धार्मिक भावनाओं को ठेस पहुंचाने और धोखाधड़ी करने का आरोप लगाया है. उन्होंने इस संबंध में सीजेएम कोर्ट में आपराधिक मामला (धारा 420, 406, 295) दर्ज कराया है.उन्होंने आरोप लगाया है कि बाबा ने अपने भक्तों से धर्म के नाम पर उनकी कमाई का 10 प्रतिशत हिस्सा प्रलोभन देकर लेने का काम किया. इससे बाबा ने लगभग 235 करोड़ रुपये अपने दो खातों में अजिर्त कर लिये.उन्होंने धर्म के नाम पर करोड़ों लोगों के साथ विश्वासघात किया है. कोर्ट ने शिकायत पर नोटिस लिया है. प्रथम श्रेणी के न्यायिक दंडाधिकारी रंजुला भारती को जांच का आदेश दिया है. मामले की अगली सुनवाई दो मई को होगी.मीठा खीर खाने और खिलाने की सलाह दी थीमेरठ के लेक्चरर हरीशवीर सिंह ने निर्मल बाबा के खिलाफ कोर्ट में शिकायत दर्ज करायी है. उन्होंने आरोप लगाया है कि बाबा ने मुलाकात के लिए उनसे 11 हजार रुपये लिये थे. उन्हें शुगर की बीमारी है. बाबा ने सलाह थी कि एक माह तक मीठा खीर खाने और दूसरों को खिलाने से बीमारी से मुक्ति मिल जायेगी.पर ऐसा करने पर उनकी हालत और बिगड़ गयी. किसी तरह जान बच पायी. हरीशवीर सिंह ने बताया कि डॉक्टरी इलाज के बाद जब वह ठीक होने लगे, तो निर्मल बाबा ने उन्हें फोन किया. समागम में आने और उनके उपाय के बाद ठीक होने की बात रखने को कहा. हरीश ने कहा कि उन्होंने इससे इनकार कर दिया. हरीश की याचिका पर एक मई को सुनवाई होगी.काला पर्स रखने की सलाह दी थीभोपाल की पुलिस एक शिकायत के बाद निर्मल बाबा को पूछताछ के लिए नोटिस जारी करेगी. हबीबगंज निवासी राजेश सेन ने बाबा के खिलाफ शिकायत दर्ज करायी है. उन्होंने अपनी शिकायत में कहा है कि एक समागम में बाबा ने नौकरी पाने के लिए काले रंग की पर्स रखने की सलाह दी थी.उन्होंने ऐसा ही किया. पर कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ. पुलिस अधिकारी राजेश सिंह भदौरिया ने बताया : हम मामले की जांच कर रहे हैं. इसके बाद निर्मल बाबा से पूछताछ करेंगे.मुजफ्फरपुर
- वकील ने सीजेएम कोर्ट में दर्ज की शिकायत
- जांच का आदेश अगली सुनवाई दो कोमेरठ
- लेक्चरर हरीशवीर सिंह ने दर्ज करायी शिकायत
- खीर खाने की सलाह देकर जान जोखिम में डालने का आरोपभोपाल
- राजेश सेन ने पुलिस में दर्ज करायी शिकायत
- जांच के बाद पुलिस पूछताछ के लिए बाबा को नोटिस भेजेगी- करोड़ों से लाखों में आये बाबा -रांची : निर्मल बाबा के निर्मल दरबार के नाम से खुले खाते में (नंबर 1546002100023105) में भक्तों की ओर से जमा की जा रही राशि में लगातार गिरावट आ रही है. गिरावट का यह सिलसिला 11 अप्रैल से शुरू हुआ है.इसी दिन प्रभात खबर और उसके बाद टीवी चैनलों में निर्मल बाबा के बारे में खबरें आनी शुरू हुई थी. निर्मल दरबार के नाम से खुले उनके बैंक खाते में सोमवार को मात्र 21.5 लाख रुपये जमा किये गये. जबकि 11 अप्रैल से पहले उनके खाते में प्रतिदिन औसतन एक से सवा करोड़ के बीच रुपये जमा किये जाते थे.सात अप्रैल को 2.36 करोड़ रुपये जमा कराये गये थे. इसी दिन निर्मल बाबा ने 7.5 करोड़ रुपये दूसरे खाते में ट्रांसफर किये. आठ अप्रैल को रविवार था. बैंक बंद थे. नौ अप्रैल को भक्तों ने निर्मल दरबार के खाते में चार करोड़ रुपये जमा कराये थे. इसी दिन बाबा ने इस खाते से 3.12 करोड़ रुपये ट्रांसफर किये थे.12 अप्रैल से बाबा के खाते में पैसे आने कम हो गये. 12 को 84 लाख, 13 को 43 लाख और 16 अप्रैल को 21.5 लाख रुपये निर्मल दरबार के खाते में जमा किये गये. 16 अप्रैल को पैसा जमा कराने में अप्रत्याशित कमी आयी.- सोमवार को 21.5 लाख ही जमा कराये गये
- पहले रोज एक से सवा करोड़ रुपये जमा करते थे लोग

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*रायपुर.*समर्थ रामदासीय वैष्णव संप्रदाय के वरिष्ठ धर्मगुरु और विश्व हिंदू परिषद के नेता आचार्य स्वामी धर्मेंद्र महाराज ने देश में निर्मल बाबा जैसे धूर्त और ढोंगी बाबाओं की संपदा जब्त करके सैनिकों के परिवारों में बांट देने की बात कही।सोमवार को पत्रकारों से बात करते हुए स्वामी धर्मेंद्र ने आस्था के नाम पर ठगी करने वाले संतों और बाबाओं को आड़े हाथ लिया। उन्होंने कहा कि ऐसे ढोंगी लुटेरों द्वारा की जा रही खुली लूट को रोकने के लिए कठोर और प्रभावशाली कानून बनाए जाने की जरूरत है। ऐसे लोगों के खिलाफ त्वरित कार्यवाही करने के लिए सक्षम न्यायालयों का गठन होना चाहिए।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*निर्मल बाबा की दुकानदारी !*आर्य मनु*Tuesday March 27, 2012 का लिखा लेख  

मैं आध्यात्मिक मिडिया से जुडा हूँ और अंदर का बहुत कुछ जानते हुए भी कभी उसके बारे में नहीं लिखता. कारण,साफ़ है, मेरी दुकानदारी भी इन्ही के आशीर्वाद से चलती है. दूसरे, समाज का बहुत बड़ा तबका किसी न किसी बाबा के साथ जुड़ा है..और वो भी हद तरीके से, कि कुछ विपरीत तो सुन ही नहीं सकते.
एक आध्यात्मिक चैनल के साथ काम करते करते लगभग हर प्रमुख संत के साथ कार्यक्रम संचालन का मौका मिला. यकीन मानिये, सभी तथाकथित गुरुओं का "परदे के पीछे" अन्य रूप था. केवल और केवल मोरारी बापू को मैंने अभी तक बेदाग़ पाया.
आज इस लेख में निर्मल बाबा की बात करते है. मैं उनके बारे में कुछ उल्टा पुल्टा न लिखते हुए  बस कुछ प्रश्न आपके सामने रखना चाहूँगा ...
१. फिलहाल बाबा के भारत के १६ राष्ट्रीय चैनलों, और ३ विदेशी चैनलों पर विदेशों में कार्यक्रम चल रहे है. केवल आस्था पर बीस मिनट का मासिक व्यय सवा चार लाख+टेक्स  है, तो अन्य राष्ट्रीय समाचार चैनलों पर कितना लगता होगा ?
२. अगर बाबा के आशीर्वाद से सब कुछ हो सकता है तो इतने चैनल्स पर आने की क्या ज़रूरत?
३. समाचार चैनल्स को विज्ञापन रूपी कार्यक्रम (पेड प्रोग्राम) के रूप मिलने से वे अपने "क्लाइंट" नहीं खोना चाहते, इस से निर्मल बाबा के खिलाफ कोई खबर नहीं चलती.... क्या ये सच है? (बताते चलें, बाबा का हर प्रमुख न्यूज़ चैनल पर सुबह प्रोग्राम आता है)
४. अपने आरंभिक दिनों में नॉएडा के फिल्मसिटी में स्थित एक स्टूडियो में शूटिंग करते वक़्त बाबा के सामने जो लोग अपनी समस्या के हल होने का दावा करते थे, वे असली लोग न होकर "जुनियर आर्टिस्ट" हुआ करते थे ?
५. आज भी ये "आर्टिस्ट" बदस्तूर जारी है..??
६. बाबा के समाधान का एक उदहारण देखिये : आपके घर में गणेश जी की मूर्ती है ? अकेली है? नहीं..तो अकेली लगाओ.. हाँ तो लक्ष्मी जी के साथ लगाओ, इस से समृद्धि आएगी... दक्षिण में है तो उत्तर में लगाओ, उत्तर में है तो दक्षिण में लगाओ... खड़े है तो बैठे हुए गणेशजी लगाओ... बैठे है तो खड़े गणेश जी लाओ... क्या आपने इस स्थिति को महसूस नहीं किया ?
माने आपकी हर बात का कोई न कोई जवाब... और फिर हर जगह लक्ज़री की बात !!!
७. बाबा के किसी शहर में जाने से पूर्व वह एक टीम पहले जाकर "मार्केटिंग" का काम संभालती है. और मार्केटिंग भी ऐसी वैसी नहीं... भरी वाली ? क्यों,जबकि बाबा तो अंतर्यामी है..आपके घर की हर चीज़ आँखे बंद करके देख सकते है ??
८. युवराज के घरवालों के आरोप तो आपको पता होंगे ??
Aapko BaBa ki kamaayi ka andaazaa hai ???
अगर आपको नही पता है तो फिर आपacche से जान लीजिए..
1. 19 विभिन्न चैनल्स, जिसमे सोनी, ज़ी, स्टार ऐसे नेटवर्क है,जिनके मिडल ईस्ट, आसिया पेसिफिक,भी शामिल कर रहा हूँ, पर दिन मे कुल 33 बार बार के प्रोग्राम चलते है. एक प्रोग्राम का औसतन खर्च चार लाख मासिक है (33 से गुना स्वयं कर लीजिए. यह राशि 1 करोड़ बत्तीस लाख रुपये मासिक बनती है.)
2. इस पैसे को कवर करना पड़ेगा तो रोज़ प्रोग्राम करना ज़रूरी हैऽअखिर प्रॉफिट भी तो चाहिए ना.
3. बाबा के आने वाले माह अप्रेल मे कुल 17 जगह समागम है. औसतन एक जगह 2500 लोगो को एंट्री मिलती है. 2500 का 2000 प्रति व्यक्ति गुना करने पर 50 लाख की राशि सीधे सीधे टिकट से मिल जाती है. इसके बाद चढ़ावे और व्यक्तिगत मिलन की तो बात ही नही कर रहा. अब अगर 17 कार्यक्रम का 50लाख से गुना करूँगा तो.... साढ़े आठ करोड़ से उपर जाएगा. इसमे स��� सवा करोड़ टीवी वालो को दे दिए तो भी कम से कम 7 करोड़ एक महीने के बचे. अब आप ही बताइए, इनमे से हाल बुकिंग, कर्मचारी वेतन निकालने के बाद बाबा कितना कमा रहा होगा... बाबा के दरबार मे दो साल के child का भी पूरा टिकट लगता है.
4. बाबा को किसी भी प्रक्ऱ से दिया जाने वाला पैसा नों रिफंदेबल और नों ट्रांस्फ़ेरेबल है. ये सारी जानकारी मैने उनकी खुद की वेबसाइट ( निर्मल बाबा डॉट कॉम ) से ली है. आप खुद चेक कर सकते है.


*

----------


## calvitf

तरह तरह के लुटेरे .................



हमे कोई गम नही ये लूटने वालो हम बने है बस लुटने के लिए 

बाप दादा अंग्रेज़ो से लुटे थे और कहते थे हम बने है बस लुटने के लिए 

पहले डाकू चोर आते थे चोर चुपके से डाकू मार मार के लूटते थे 

फिर जाते पुलिस के यहा कहते हम लुट गए साहब कुछ नही बचा खाने के लिए 

डाकू चोर थाना  पुलिस कोर्ट कचहरी के चक्कर मे चप्पल घिस गए 

गया हुआ कुछ मिला नही मन बोला की हम बने है बस लुटने के लिए

अंग्रेजी लूटेरे  गये देश आजाद हुआ हमारी भी कुछ तरक्की हुई 

पूर्वजो के बीच एक चौपाल लगी तरह तरह के नियम कानून बने 

सब मिल यह सोचा कि अब कोई न सोचे कि हम बने है बस लुटने के लिए 

देश तरक्की किया नियम बने चोर डाकू ठग और भ्रस्ट लोगो ने सभा बुलाई  

डाकू बने नेता चोरो ने अनेक रूप धरे ठगो का काम था ठगी भ्रस्टो ने भी फौज बढ़ाई

इन सब मिलकर बारंबार एक ही कसम खाई हम बने है बस सबको लूटने के लिए  

बाप दादा अंग्रेज़ो से लुटे थे और कहते थे हम बने है बस लुटने के लिए 

ये लुटेरों आज फिर सुन लो हमे कोई गम नही हम बने है बस लुटने के लिए 

*"अन्तर्वासना के धवल "
*

----------


## calvitf

कोई बाबा निर्मल नहीं -------------------------


कोई बाबा निर्मल नहीं 
सब मन के बड़े मैले हैं ,
दौलत के ढेर पर बैठे 
ये ठग बड़े लुटेरे हैं ,
व्यापार इनका धर्म है 
धर्म का करते कारोबार ,
कोई पाप इनसे छूटा नहीं 
ह्त्या हो या यौनाचार ,
लिंग भेद ये मानते नहीं ,
बच्चा हो या नार ,
आश्रम में इनके मरते बच्चे ,
रास रंग के इनके किस्से 
गली गली में फैले हैं ,
कोई बाबा निर्मल नहीं
सब मन के बड़े मैले हैं || 


नेता अफसर चरण छूते ,
शासन इनका दास है ,
चोर उचक्के इनके चाकर ,
डाकू हत्यारे खास हैं ,
सब ओर फ़ैली बदहाली , तंगी ,
इन चोरों की ही है गिरोहबंदी ,
फंस जाते इनकी साजिश में 
मेरे देश के लोग कितने भोले हैं ,
कोई बाबा निर्मल नहीं 
सब मन के बड़े मैले हैं ||


एक ने सिखा सिखा कर योगा 
धन अथाह है जोड़ा ,
विदेशी स्त्रियों के साथ नाच नाच कर 
दूसरा सिखाये , ऐसे प्रेम कर ,
एक सुलझाए झगड़े अम्बानी के 
तो , दूसरे के देखो पाठ ,
भूखों के देश में सिखाता है 
जीने का आर्ट ,
सूची इनकी लंबी है ,
जगह की थोड़ी तंगी है ,
हम नहीं दे रहे किसी को ज्ञान ,
खोलो आँखें , दो थोड़ा ध्यान ,
इन बाबाओं के कारनामे बड़े काले हैं ,
दौलत के ढेर पर बैठे ,
ये ठग बड़े लुटेरे हैं , 
कोई बाबा निर्मल नहीं ,
सब मन के बड़े मैले हैं ||

----------


## Raja44

मित्रोँ हमारी भारतीय  संस्कृती ही ऐसी है हमेँ इन बातोँ पर विश्वाश करना पडता है पत्थर की मूर्तीयां दुध पीती हैँ समुद्र का पानी मीठा हो सकता है तो फिर कुछ भी असंभव कहां रह गया

----------


## umabua

> *निर्मल बाबा पर कानूनी शिकंजा*
> 
> 
> निर्मल जीत सिंह नरूला उर्फ निर्मल बाबा पर अब कानूनी शिकंजा कसता जा रहा है. मुजफ्फरपुर सहित मेरठ और भोपाल में बाबा के खिलाफ शिकायत दर्ज करायी गयी है.मुजफ्फरपुर के सदर थाना क्षेत्र स्थित लहलादपुर पताही निवासी वकील सुधीर ओझा ने बाबा पर धार्मिक भावनाओं को ठेस पहुंचाने और धोखाधड़ी करने का आरोप लगाया है................................


हाँ, मैंने भी आज समाचार पत्र में पढ़ा है कि बाबा के ऊपर मेरठ और अलीगढ के दो व्यक्तियों ने वाद दायर किया है जिसमे एक वादी ने आरोप लगाया है की बाबा ने समागम में प्रथम बार आने से लेकर अब तक उनसे लगभग ५१००० रूपये ठग चुके हैं और उपचार के तौर पर उन्हें खीर खाने और खीर बांटने का सुझाव दिया दिया और ऐसा करने के बाद उनकी समस्या सुलझने के  बजाय उलझ गयी. इसी प्रकार दूसरे वादी ने भी आरोप लगाया है कि बाबा उनसे इंट्री फीस के तौर पर बैंक में २००० रुपये जमा कराये थे और उपचार के तौर पर गोल गप्पे खाने और औरों को खिलाने को कहा था किन्तु इस उपचार के बाद भी उनकी स्थिति में कोई परिवर्तन नहीं आया, इसके उलट उनकी स्थिति पहले से बदतर होती गयी.
आखिर लोग ऐसे धूर्त लोगों के जाल में कैसे फंस जाते हैं? फिर बाद में वाद-प्रतिवाद करते घूमते हैं. दोष किसका है. दूकान तो सभी लोग खोल कर बैठे होते हैं और अपनी दूकान में आने के लिए आकर्षित भी करते हैं किन्तु बाजार में हम हर दूकान में चढ़ते  उतरते तो नहीं है. सभी दूकान वाले ठग तो होते नहीं. लाभ कमाना तो सभी चाहते हैं किन्तु कौन कितना अधिक कमाना चाहता है इस पर गौर करना हमारा काम है. बाबाओं के चक्कर में पड़ना बाबाओं का दोष नहीं बल्कि हमारा अपना दोष है. हमें सचेत रहना होगा. 
उत्तरप्रदेश में पिछले दस-पंद्रह वर्षों से सैकड़ों ऐसी कम्पनियां आयीं जो कभी ग्रीन रेवोल्यूशन के नाम पर तो कभी अल्पकाल में धन दुगना करने के नाम पर तो कभी कम कीमत पर कीमती वस्तु उपलब्ध कराने के नाम पर करोडो रूपये अर्जित करके फरार हो चुकी हैं और अपनी सकल जमापूंजी डुबाने के बाद  लोग   ऐसी कंपनियों के बंद दरवाजों और वहां के फर्नीचर पर अपना क्रोध निकाल कर चुप हो जाते हैं . इतना ही नहीं लालच के वशीभूत होकर अगले वर्ष किसी दूसरी कम्पनी के मायाजाल में पड़ कर फिर से कंगाल हो जाते हैं. इस सबके पीछे दोष किसका है ?  हमारी सोच का ? यही तो विचारणीय है.

----------


## satya_anveshi

उमा जी बहुत अच्छी और सही बात लिखी है आपने, दरअसल दोष हमारा ही होता है और हम ही इन जैसों को बढ़ावा देते हैं। आज सरकार भले ही शिक्षित जनता होने का दावे कर रही हो परंतु आज भी लोगों में जागरूकता का अभाव साफ देखा जा सकता है और यह अशिक्षा के कारण है। अंधविश्वास और भ्रष्टाचार और भी कुछ कलंक ऐसे हैं जो केवल और केवल जागरूकता से मिटाए जा सकते हैं। आज देखने में क्या आता है? हर रोज समाचार पत्र के पहले पन्ने पर एक बड़े घोटाले की खबर और अंदर के पन्नों पर कहीं आपको एक खबर और मिलेगी जो कि होगी, 'भ्रष्टाचार (अन्याय) के खिलाफ आवाज उठाने वाला एक और जागरूक मार दिया गया।' जब तक पूरा देश एकजुट होकर इन समस्याओं से नहीं लड़ेगा तब तक इन इक्के-दुक्के व्हिसल ब्लोअर से कुछ नहीं होने वाला; या तो वे मारे जाएँगे या फिर धमकी देकर चुप करवा दिए जाएँगे, जरूरत है एक जन आंदोलन की। यह बात हर एक बुराई पर लागू होती है, चाहे वह भ्रष्ट सरकार हो अथवा अंधविश्वास या बुराई का कोई दूसरा रूप।
मैं सूत्र के विषय से हटकर कुछ लिख गया होऊँ तो कृपया मुझे माफ कर दीजिएगा, जय हिंद।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी के विचारो का स्वागत है जी ,,,,,,

----------


## Bhai G

कुछ नही है दोस्तों ..........सीधी सी बात है कि आम आदमी अपनी रोजमर्रा कि समस्याओं से  परेशान है 
वो खुद  तो उन्हें सुलझा पाता नहीं है .....केवल खवाब देखता है  कि कोई जादू का डंडा आएगा और हमें अपनी सारी समस्याओ से छुटकारा दिला देगा 

ये जादू के डंडे का ख्वाब ही जनता को इन बाबाओ के पास खींच कर ले जाता है जहाँ ये अपनी मेहनत कि कमाई बर्बाद करते है 
पहले इनके चक्करों में पड़ते है .........पैसे ख़राब करते है .......समय   ख़राब करते है ......हाथ कुछ लगना है नहीं तो बाद में सर पकड़ कर रोते है  .... 


> उमा जी बहुत अच्छी और सही बात लिखी है आपने, दरअसल दोष हमारा ही होता है और हम ही इन जैसों को बढ़ावा देते हैं। आज सरकार भले ही शिक्षित जनता होने का दावे कर रही हो परंतु आज भी लोगों में जागरूकता का अभाव साफ देखा जा सकता है और यह अशिक्षा के कारण है। अंधविश्वास और भ्रष्टाचार और भी कुछ कलंक ऐसे हैं जो केवल और केवल जागरूकता से मिटाए जा सकते हैं। आज देखने में क्या आता है? हर रोज समाचार पत्र के पहले पन्ने पर एक बड़े घोटाले की खबर और अंदर के पन्नों पर कहीं आपको एक खबर और मिलेगी जो कि होगी, 'भ्रष्टाचार (अन्याय) के खिलाफ आवाज उठाने वाला एक और जागरूक मार दिया गया।' जब तक पूरा देश एकजुट होकर इन समस्याओं से नहीं लड़ेगा तब तक इन इक्के-दुक्के व्हिसल ब्लोअर से कुछ नहीं होने वाला; या तो वे मारे जाएँगे या फिर धमकी देकर चुप करवा दिए जाएँगे, जरूरत है एक जन आंदोलन की। यह बात हर एक बुराई पर लागू होती है, चाहे वह भ्रष्ट सरकार हो अथवा अंधविश्वास या बुराई का कोई दूसरा रूप।
> मैं सूत्र के विषय से हटकर कुछ लिख गया होऊँ तो कृपया मुझे माफ कर दीजिएगा, जय हिंद।





> हाँ, मैंने भी आज समाचार पत्र में पढ़ा है कि बाबा के ऊपर मेरठ और अलीगढ के दो व्यक्तियों ने वाद दायर किया है जिसमे एक वादी ने आरोप लगाया है की बाबा ने समागम में प्रथम बार आने से लेकर अब तक उनसे लगभग ५१००० रूपये ठग चुके हैं और उपचार के तौर पर उन्हें खीर खाने और खीर बांटने का सुझाव दिया दिया और ऐसा करने के बाद उनकी समस्या सुलझने के  बजाय उलझ गयी. इसी प्रकार दूसरे वादी ने भी आरोप लगाया है कि बाबा उनसे इंट्री फीस के तौर पर बैंक में २००० रुपये जमा कराये थे और उपचार के तौर पर गोल गप्पे खाने और औरों को खिलाने को कहा था किन्तु इस उपचार के बाद भी उनकी स्थिति में कोई परिवर्तन नहीं आया, इसके उलट उनकी स्थिति पहले से बदतर होती गयी.
> आखिर लोग ऐसे धूर्त लोगों के जाल में कैसे फंस जाते हैं? फिर बाद में वाद-प्रतिवाद करते घूमते हैं. दोष किसका है. दूकान तो सभी लोग खोल कर बैठे होते हैं और अपनी दूकान में आने के लिए आकर्षित भी करते हैं किन्तु बाजार में हम हर दूकान में चढ़ते  उतरते तो नहीं है. सभी दूकान वाले ठग तो होते नहीं. लाभ कमाना तो सभी चाहते हैं किन्तु कौन कितना अधिक कमाना चाहता है इस पर गौर करना हमारा काम है. बाबाओं के चक्कर में पड़ना बाबाओं का दोष नहीं बल्कि हमारा अपना दोष है. हमें सचेत रहना होगा. 
> उत्तरप्रदेश में पिछले दस-पंद्रह वर्षों से सैकड़ों ऐसी कम्पनियां आयीं जो कभी ग्रीन रेवोल्यूशन के नाम पर तो कभी अल्पकाल में धन दुगना करने के नाम पर तो कभी कम कीमत पर कीमती वस्तु उपलब्ध कराने के नाम पर करोडो रूपये अर्जित करके फरार हो चुकी हैं और अपनी सकल जमापूंजी डुबाने के बाद  लोग   ऐसी कंपनियों के बंद दरवाजों और वहां के फर्नीचर पर अपना क्रोध निकाल कर चुप हो जाते हैं . इतना ही नहीं लालच के वशीभूत होकर अगले वर्ष किसी दूसरी कम्पनी के मायाजाल में पड़ कर फिर से कंगाल हो जाते हैं. इस सबके पीछे दोष किसका है ?  हमारी सोच का ? यही तो विचारणीय है.

----------


## munnuji11

> कुछ नही है दोस्तों ..........सीधी सी बात है कि आम आदमी अपनी रोजमर्रा कि समस्याओं से  परेशान है 
> वो खुद  तो उन्हें सुलझा पाता नहीं है .....केवल खवाब देखता है  कि कोई जादू का डंडा आएगा और हमें अपनी सारी समस्याओ से छुटकारा दिला देगा 
> 
> ये जादू के डंडे का ख्वाब ही जनता को इन बाबाओ के पास खींच कर ले जाता है जहाँ ये अपनी मेहनत कि कमाई बर्बाद करते है 
> पहले इनके चक्करों में पड़ते है .........पैसे ख़राब करते है .......समय   ख़राब करते है ......हाथ कुछ लगना है नहीं तो बाद में सर पकड़ कर रोते है  ....


सत्यवचन भाईजी!

----------


## deshpremi

*निर्मल बाबा की सफाई 

*<strong>

----------


## totaram

> *निर्मल बाबा की सफाई 
> 
> *<strong>


यार कोई तो इसको चुप कराओ ...

----------


## The Unique

*ये भारत की डर्टी पिचर है.ये मीडिया के लिए एक खबर है और सभ्य माने जाने वाले लोगों के लिए एक बहस का गर्म मुद्दा है और सरकार के लिए शर्म की बात है.*

----------


## Bhai G

सरकार को कभी आज तक शर्म आई है जो अब आएगी ...........जब संसद पर हमला हुआ तब भी सरकार को शर्म नहीं आई थी 


> *ये भारत की डर्टी पिचर है.ये मीडिया के लिए एक खबर है और सभ्य माने जाने वाले लोगों के लिए एक बहस का गर्म मुद्दा है और सरकार के लिए शर्म की बात है.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी के मोलिक विचारो का स्वागत है ।

----------


## deshpremi

नई  दिल्ली. निर्मल बाबा पर नया आरोप लगा है। यह आरोप समागम के लिए टिकटों की  कालाबाजारी का है। आरोप समाचार टीवी चैनल 'इंडिया टीवी' ने लगाया है। चैनल  ने स्टिंग ऑपरेशन के आधार पर दावा किया है कि दिल्ली में हाल ही में हुए  निर्मल बाबा के समागम के लिए टिकटों की कालाबाजारी हुई है।   समागम में  जाने के लिए भक्*तों को दो हजार रुपये देकर रजिस्*ट्रेशन कराना पड़ता है।  निर्मल बाबा बार-बार कह चुके हैं कि इसके अलावा समागम के नाम पर कोई पैसा  नहीं लिया जाता है। लेकिन 'इंडिया टीवी' ने स्टिंग ऑपरेशन में दिखाया है कि  निर्मल दरबार के लिए टिकट पांच हजार रुपये में बिका।

खास  बात यह है कि निर्मल बाबा के समागम के लिए अगले 6 महीने तक की टिकटें बुक  बताई जाती हैं। निर्मल बाबा के आधिकारिक वेबसाइट पर यह सूचना दी जाती है कि  समागम के लिए रजिस्*ट्रेशन बंद हो गया है। टीवी चैनल की मानें तो यह सूचना  छलावा है और समागम स्थल पर ही पांच हजार रुपए में तत्*काल टिकट उपलब्*ध हो  जाता है।  

स्टिंग में यह भी दावा किया गया है कि समागम के  दौरान भारी तादाद में भक्त निर्मल बाबा को चढ़ावा चढ़ाते हैं। जबकि बाबा  कहते रहे हैं कि दरबार सिर्फ बैंक के जरिए ही भक्तों से पैसा लेता है और  एक-एक रुपए पर टैक्स चुकाया जाता है। लेकिन इंडिया टीवी के स्टिंग ऑपरेशन  में निर्मल बाबा के बॉडीगार्डों को नोटों से भरे बैग के साथ भी दिखाया गया।  इस बैग में भक्तों से मिला चढ़ावा था। 

सोजन्य : दैनिकभास्कर.कॉम

----------


## deshpremi

टेलीविजन सहित तमाम संचार माध्यमों का मूल काम समाज में फैली कुरीतियों और बुराइयों को उजागर करना होता है. जिस से भोली-भाली आम जनता इन सब के चक्कर में ना पड़ें. जनता की मेहनत की कमाई को लूटे जाने से बचाया जा सके. झूठे वादे और भ्रम फ़ैलाने वाले विज्ञापन के कार्यक्रमों पर नियंत्रण बनाए रखने के लिए केंद्र की सरकार के द्वारा कई  नियम और विनियम बनाए गए है. परन्तु इनकी उपयोगिता के अति महत्वपूर्ण होने के बावजूद प्रभाविता का असर प्रयोग ना किये जाने के कारण नहीं देखा जाता है.

तमामों भ्रामक विज्ञापन दृश्य और श्रव्य संचार माध्यमों के साधनों में प्रसारित हो रहे हैं. उनमें से एक है ये किन्ही "निर्मल बाबा का दरबार" ..... देश भर में विख्यात दूसरे सामान्य और विशिष्ट संतों के उलट ये खुद में ही देवत्व का दावा करते हैं. उनका कहना है की जिस भी व्यक्ति में निष्ठा के साथ समर्पण किया जाए उसमें भगवान का अंश यानी देवत्व आ जाता है. शादी-व्*याह में प्रयोग की जानी वाली भव्य कुर्सी में बैठने के शौकीन ये निर्मल बाबा किसी एयरकंडीशंड हाल में बैठे कुछ लोगों को बिना उनका असली नाम-पता या अन्य किसी जानकारी को पूछे समस्या के हल का जो उपाय बताते हैं, उस को देखकर आश्चर्य होता है.

अपने प्लांटेड लोगों को खड़ा कर ये बाबा जी सवाल पूछ्वाते हैं. बार-बार किसी “अदृश्य कृपा” की बात कर वो जनता में भय पैदा करते हैं. यही आश्चर्य और भय उनकी पूंजी है. जिस पर इस देश में सरकार कहलाने वाले तंत्र की कोई नजर नहीं है. सूत्र बताते हैं की युवराज सिंह की माँ शबनम सिंह भी निर्मल बाबा के चक्कर में थीं. उनसे इक्कीस लाख रुपये ऐंठ चुके बाबा जी बार-बार इसी कृपा के माध्यम से युवराज के कैंसर के ठीक हो जाने का दावा करते रहे थे, पर युवराज ठीक ना हो सके थे. अंततः मेडिकल साइंस की मदद से ही सही इलाज शुरू हो सका.

दूसरी तरफ ये भी बता दूं कि कम महत्वपूर्ण समय में या देर रात प्रसारित होने वाले संधी-सुधा तेल, चेहरे पर चेहरा लगाकर सवाल करने वाले क्विज-कार्यक्रमों सहित इन निर्मल बाबा जी का यह दरबार और सवालों का कार्यक्रम भी टेलीविजन पर विज्ञापन ही है. एक चैनल में कार्यक्रम या विज्ञापन की कीमत एक करोड़ रुपये है. लगभग सौ चैनलों में और तीन महीनों से चलने वाले इन महंगे और भ्रामक विज्ञापनों की कीमत का अंदाजा लगाइए... साथ ही यह भी कि इनके पास इतना रुपया कहाँ से आया कि ये ऐसे महंगे विज्ञापन करें.

ये एक बानगी है. पूरे देश में लोकल चैनलों में तांत्रिक, झाड-फूंक, जादू-टोना करने वाले और तमाम फर्जी सेक्सोलोजिस्ट अखबार, चैनलों और रेडियो की मदद से अपना काला जादू चलाये हुए हैं. कब, कौन और कैसे रोका जाएगा ये सब?? खुलेआम विज्ञापन करने के बावजूद अब तक आयकर विभाग या फिर सीबीआई की नज़रों से ये अभी तक कैसे और क्यों बचे हैं?? कानपुर में डाक्टर’स डे के मौके पर एक जुलाई को विगत वर्ष एक फर्जी सेक्सोलाजिस्ट का विज्ञापन सभी बड़े हिंदी और अंग्रेजी अखबारों में प्रकाशित हुआ था, जिसकी असलियत मैंने उजागर थी. परिणामतः काकादेव थाने में उसके खिलाफ छह मुकदमें दर्ज हुए थे. आज भी वो हाईकोर्ट से बिना जमानत पाए स्थानीय पुलिस और प्रशासन की मदद से अपना जाल-बट्टा जारी रखे हुए ही. अब मुझे भी लगने लगा है, यही झूठ और ड्रामा इस तरह का कम करने वालों का वास्तविक जादू है.

----------


## navinc4u

> नई  दिल्ली. निर्मल बाबा पर नया आरोप लगा है। यह आरोप समागम के लिए टिकटों की  कालाबाजारी का है। आरोप समाचार टीवी चैनल 'इंडिया टीवी' ने लगाया है। चैनल  ने स्टिंग ऑपरेशन के आधार पर दावा किया है कि दिल्ली में हाल ही में हुए  निर्मल बाबा के समागम के लिए टिकटों की कालाबाजारी हुई है।   समागम में  जाने के लिए भक्*तों को दो हजार रुपये देकर रजिस्*ट्रेशन कराना पड़ता है।  निर्मल बाबा बार-बार कह चुके हैं कि इसके अलावा समागम के नाम पर कोई पैसा  नहीं लिया जाता है। लेकिन 'इंडिया टीवी' ने स्टिंग ऑपरेशन में दिखाया है कि  निर्मल दरबार के लिए टिकट पांच हजार रुपये में बिका।
> 
> खास  बात यह है कि निर्मल बाबा के समागम के लिए अगले 6 महीने तक की टिकटें बुक  बताई जाती हैं। निर्मल बाबा के आधिकारिक वेबसाइट पर यह सूचना दी जाती है कि  समागम के लिए रजिस्*ट्रेशन बंद हो गया है। टीवी चैनल की मानें तो यह सूचना  छलावा है और समागम स्थल पर ही पांच हजार रुपए में तत्*काल टिकट उपलब्*ध हो  जाता है।  
> 
> स्टिंग में यह भी दावा किया गया है कि समागम के  दौरान भारी तादाद में भक्त निर्मल बाबा को चढ़ावा चढ़ाते हैं। जबकि बाबा  कहते रहे हैं कि दरबार सिर्फ बैंक के जरिए ही भक्तों से पैसा लेता है और  एक-एक रुपए पर टैक्स चुकाया जाता है। लेकिन इंडिया टीवी के स्टिंग ऑपरेशन  में निर्मल बाबा के बॉडीगार्डों को नोटों से भरे बैग के साथ भी दिखाया गया।  इस बैग में भक्तों से मिला चढ़ावा था। 
> 
> सोजन्य : दैनिकभास्कर.कॉम


*बड़ी अजीब सी बात है एक और तो आज तक बाबा के खिलाफ समाचार दिखता है दूसरी तरफ इसी न्यूज़ चैनल पर १५ दिन पहले तक रोज सुबह ७ बजे Third eye of Niramal Baba नामक प्रोग्राम प्रसारित होता था* *एसा लगता है आज तक चैनल के लिए कोई आचार संहिता लागु नहीं हुयी ( कांग्रेसी चमचा चैनल जो ठहरा )*

----------


## Bhai G

मेरे भाई ....सब जगह यही हाल है एक इस चेनल का क्या  सभी चेनल लगभग बीके  हुए है आप पैसा दो आप के पसंद के मुताबिक खबर प्रसारित कर देंगे ...और ज्यादा  हो हल्ला हुआ तो आधी रात को कभी इसका खंडन कर देंगे जब कोई देखने वाला नहीं होता ........क्यों इन बाबाओ को कोसते हो इनका तो ये धंधा है ........बेवकूफ जनता इनकी ग्राहक है जो चली जाती है अपनी मेहनत की कमाई इनको देने 


> *बड़ी अजीब सी बात है एक और तो आज तक बाबा के खिलाफ समाचार दिखता है दूसरी तरफ इसी न्यूज़ चैनल पर १५ दिन पहले तक रोज सुबह ७ बजे Third eye of Niramal Baba नामक प्रोग्राम प्रसारित होता था* *एसा लगता है आज तक चैनल के लिए कोई आचार संहिता लागु नहीं हुयी ( कांग्रेसी चमचा चैनल जो ठहरा )*

----------


## umabua

> मेरे भाई ....सब जगह यही हाल है एक इस चेनल का क्या सभी चेनल लगभग बीके हुए है आप पैसा दो आप के पसंद के मुताबिक खबर प्रसारित कर देंगे ...और ज्यादा हो हल्ला हुआ तो आधी रात को कभी इसका खंडन कर देंगे जब कोई देखने वाला नहीं होता ........क्यों इन बाबाओ को कोसते हो इनका तो ये धंधा है ........बेवकूफ जनता इनकी ग्राहक है जो चली जाती है अपनी मेहनत की कमाई इनको देने


एक समाचार मैंने पढ़ा था कि निर्मल बाबा के सभी प्रकार के कार्यक्रमों में रोक लगा दी गयी है. न केवल दूरदर्शन के चैनलों पर बल्कि किसी भी स्थान पर आयोजित समागमों  पर भी .  क्या यह सच है ?
यदि ऐसा है तो बाबा द्वारा बरसाई जा रही अदृश्य कृपा का उनपर कोई असर क्यों नहीं पड़ रहा है ?

----------


## jaggajat

*बिना महानत के धन कमाने के लालच में लोग इन ढोगी बाबाओं के चक्कर में पड़ते है* 
*और महनत का धन भी ठगाकर  हाथ मलने लगते है* 
*किसी बाबा के पास मत जाओ* 
*इन बाबाओं की भट्टी अपने आप ही भुज जायेगी *

----------


## sultania

अब आज की तारीख मैं काफी कम चर्चा मैं है निर्मल बाबा ,काठ की हाँडी आग पे एक बार ही चड़ती है ।

----------


## pradeep89

Hum jante ki ye pakhand he lekin aaj bhi nirmal baba or iske jaise pakhandiyo ke chakker me samay or dhan barbad kar rahe he. Yahi mere sanatan dharm ka durbhagya he.

----------


## Aeolian

nirmal kya sabhi baba dhongi aur prapanchi hai.

----------


## desi rani

> यह सब पैसे के लिए खेल है जिसके पास शक्ति होती है वोह गुरु कभी भी अपने भक्तोंको भौतिक विषयोंमें मदद नहीं करता बल्कि वोह तो उनको इन चिजोंसे मुक्त होने की सलाह देता है


पाखंड है :central 141:

----------


## ks patak

oh yes you are right hum app say sahmat hai 


> पाखंड है :central 141:

----------

